# Desantis signs bill into LAW to not teach sex ed to children 5-8 years old in Florida



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.


WHAT A CONCEPT!

DeSantis is a great governor.  You left wingnut cultists cant stay out of my state...why is that?









						BREAKING: Ron DeSantis signs anti-grooming bill into law
					

“If the people who held up degenerates like Harvey Weinstein as exemplars and as heroes and as all that, if those are the types of people that are opposing us on parents’ rights, I wear that like a badge of honor,” DeSantis said.




					thepostmillennial.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...




So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?  

This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

Cult members wont read the bill because they are stupid and only speak and think in cliches.


----------



## TheParser (Mar 29, 2022)

I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.

The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.

It is simply a fact that at least some of those children themselves  will grow up to be gay or bisexual.

It was downright cruel to have used little children as props for the signing ceremony.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...



5-8 years olds should be taught sex education by the government?

Why?


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 29, 2022)

Good... the more highly-placed elected officials willing to stand up against the Gay Mafia and Cancel Culture, the better.


----------



## occupied (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> 5-8 years olds should be taught sex education by the government?
> 
> Why?


That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2022)

Common sense law


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

You cultists are fucking weird as shit to want the state to teach sex ed to 5-8 year old children.

Teach your children yourselves, you sick pedos.

Cant wait until the kids are 9!

WE HAVE TO TEACH KIDS ABOUT SEX AT THE AGE OF 5!  

Your cult is sick.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


Little Sally has two dyke mothers---it happens.   What do you prefer little Timmy to call them?  Do you want little Timmy lying or to be just as delusional as many in the gay community?

And I say this as someone who doesn't care who you are with as long as it doesn't harm anyone else.   Two butch lesbians are two dykes.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

You cult members should protest by NEVER COMING TO FLORIDA FOR ANY REASON.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Common sense law



Transphobe! 

If you do not want the government to teach sex to 5 year old children, you are a TRANSPHOBE HOMOPHOBE and maybe even a child abuser!

The cult is real.


----------



## Resnic (Mar 29, 2022)

It's a real shame of the state of America when something like this has to become an actual rule. And worse yet, that it has to celebrated.

It's sad this even has to be a thing at all. It shows what a pitiful and morally bankrupt society and leadership we have in this country.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Transphobe!
> 
> If you do not want the government to teach sex to 5 year old children, you are a TRANSPHOBE HOMOPHOBE and maybe even a child abuser!
> 
> The cult is real.



Meh, call me what you will. Schools have zero business indoctrinating 5-8 year olds about this garbage


----------



## occupied (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> You cultists are fucking weird as shit to want the state to teach sex ed to 5-8 year old children.
> 
> Teach your children yourselves, you sick pedos.
> 
> ...


Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.



Oh bullshit


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


Yes.  

We are all subject to ridicule.  Kids of carpet munchers are no different.

Cry, bitch.  Your kids get laughed at.  It is what other kids do to establish rank.  That's life.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


And how is that any of your damn business?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Meh, call me what you will. Schools have zero business indoctrinating 5-8 year olds about this garbage



Obviously I am being sarcastic.

It is really weird the cult wants the government to teach sex to 5 year olds.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Obviously I am being sarcastic.
> 
> It is really weird the cult wants the government to teach sex to 5 year olds.


It likely has some political benefit for Democrats.  Early sex indoctrination makes them Dems. 

That Harvard study proved that July 4th celebrations make people vote Republican.  









						Opinion: July 4th patriotic celebrations create more Republicans, Harvard study warns
					

This article was originally on a blog post platform and may be missing photos, graphics or links.




					latimesblogs.latimes.com


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Mar 29, 2022)

A governor doing his duty and protecting the tender aged children of his state.

Wow, how rare.

Well done Gov, well done.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> You cultists are fucking weird as shit to want the state to teach sex ed to 5-8 year old children.
> 
> Teach your children yourselves, you sick pedos.
> 
> ...


Let's keep this reasonable. The lefties are concerned about families with two mommies. And their snowflake children. OMFG, they're going to get called names. Gasp. Ain't it horrible?

What about all the other kids who get called names? The left doesn't care about them. They only care about their precious little snowflakes. What about all the kids who get called Trump lovers just because their parents are patriots? I've heard kids call other kids Trump lovers just because their parents are in the service. Even though they're Democrats!

Kids will FIND a way to be hurtful. If you outlaw one way, they'll find another.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Let's keep this reasonable. The lefties are concerned about families with two mommies. And their snowflake children. OMFG, they're going to get called names. Gasp. Ain't it horrible?
> 
> What about all the other kids who get called names? The left doesn't care about them. They only care about their precious little snowflakes. What about all the kids who get called Trump lovers just because their parents are patriots? I've heard kids call other kids Trump lovers just because their parents are in the service. Even though they're Democrats!
> 
> Kids will FIND a way to be hurtful. If you outlaw one way, they'll find another.



If the cult is concerned about kids with 2 mommies or 2 daddies getting teased, why dont they say that instead of lying about the bill and saying it is illegal to say GAY.

The cult is not reasonable.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 29, 2022)

Only pedifiles want to indoctrinate school children  ages 5 thru 8 about gayness and are against the new Florida law.  Thank God for Governor DeSantis


----------



## scruffy (Mar 29, 2022)

Desperado said:


> Only pedifiles want to indoctrinate school children  ages 5 thru 8 about gayness and are against the new Florida law.  Thank God for Governor DeSantis


Six states have laws like this already (to varying degrees). This one is controversial because it's vague. I'm all for legal specificity. Same as the anti-CRT stuff, they use the word "divisive", what the heck does that mean?

They should do it like Paso Robles, where not only did they outlaw CRT, they outlawed its 5 main points individually. That's specific, that's good.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.



That's crap. You are either not a parent or you don't know any


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 29, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Let's keep this reasonable. The lefties are concerned about families with two mommies. And their snowflake children. OMFG, they're going to get called names. Gasp. Ain't it horrible?
> 
> What about all the other kids who get called names? The left doesn't care about them. They only care about their precious little snowflakes. What about all the kids who get called Trump lovers just because their parents are patriots? I've heard kids call other kids Trump lovers just because their parents are in the service. Even though they're Democrats!
> 
> Kids will FIND a way to be hurtful. If you outlaw one way, they'll find another.



Ask any teacher the considerable damage the Left did to children with the masks and shots. And just the virus in general. You're right, they don't care. Only about their pet dysfunctions of course.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


Seriously...

Like kids don't know how to use the internet...


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2022)

/thread


----------



## SweetSue92 (Mar 29, 2022)

So yeah the contention is that this may limit teachers' First Amendment Rights. That's a real eye-roller for a couple of reasons. First, the First Amendment only means the govt will not persecute you for your speech. OBVIOUSLY your employer can and does limit what you can say. 

Secondly, it's a real big trend in education to "build relationships" and "classroom culture". And the extent to which you are a warm, personable, knowledgeable teacher who has the best interest of her students in mind, this is good. But IMO it's become intrusive and extraneous in recent years. Most of my colleagues start with year with a slideshow like, "Meet Mrs. Smith". This includes all her interests, her family, pets, vacation, etc. 

The kids DO NOT CARE about this. At least not at this point.  They want to know if you're going to be kind, fair and fun. That's it. And education wouldn't NEED "Don't say gay" bills if we could get back to the days when you didn't know details of your teacher's personal life.

_Constitutional Issues?_​_The opposition to these efforts is fueled by indignation at what they perceive as the sheer meanness of these bills. But opponents also make a constitutional argument. They contend that muzzling classroom speech of teachers may run afoul of the First Amendment.

When it comes to teachers in public schools, however, this is not a black-and-white issue. Public school teachers have limited First Amendment rights. School districts make the decision on curricula, and teachers must follow it. Therefore, the argument that the bills are posing unconstitutional limits on public school teachers may not hold up because teachers are already limited in what they can say.

But as Clay Calvert, the director of the Marion B. Brechner First Amendment Project at the University of Florida, told Changing America, the "Don't Say Gay" law could have a "chilling effect." Teachers may be inclined to censor themselves for fear of retribution by parents who might even sue.









						Understanding Florida's 'Don't Say Gay' Bill - FindLaw
					

Florida is set to pass a law limiting what teachers can say about gender issues. Several other states are considering similar measures. Learn more at FindLaw.




					www.findlaw.com
				



_


----------



## Desperado (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> If the cult is concerned about kids with 2 mommies or 2 daddies getting teased, why dont they say that instead of lying about the bill and saying it is illegal to say GAY.
> 
> The cult is not reasonable.


Read the bill! Nowhere in it does it say you cannot say gay


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Mar 29, 2022)

Desperado said:


> Read the bill! Nowhere in it does it say you cannot say gay


Can you remember the last time the truth mattered to a democrat???

I can't.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 29, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...





> It is simply a fact that at least some of those children themselves will grow up to be gay or bisexual.


 Not if the parents in the room actually act like parents and tell their children that it "isnt" okay to be gay or bisexual, but normal, like many other children.  It is the failure of the progressive parent to be the adults in the room, so the child who throws a tantrum always gets their way.  This is what happens when you allow mentally ill people (Democrats) to procreate....


----------



## maybelooking (Mar 29, 2022)

Nicely done.  Children need to be protected from the cultists.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.



  So do pedophiles.

  It doesn't mean that we should pander to them.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.



You are using a 2000's standard for current parents, more parents today are far more tech savvy, and most kids today only know how to use tablets, which are far easier to parent lock.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 29, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Seriously...
> 
> Like kids don't know how to use the internet...



How many use desktops or even laptops anymore? Phones and Tablets are far easier to parent lock.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 29, 2022)

martybegan said:


> You are using a 2000's standard for current parents, more parents today are far more tech savvy, and most kids today only know how to use tablets, which are far easier to parent lock.



Get Bark parental control software, kids can't bypass it


----------



## scruffy (Mar 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> _But as Clay Calvert, the director of the Marion B. Brechner First Amendment Project at the University of Florida, told Changing America, the "Don't Say Gay" law could have a "chilling effect." Teachers may be inclined to censor themselves for fear of retribution by parents who might even sue._


Teachers?

Watch what comes out of their mouths?

Whoever heard of such a crazy idea.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

Florida is a terrible state full of racists and misogyists and vax deniers and mosquitos and alligators.


STAY THE FUCK OUT.  ITS NO PLACE FOR THE CULT.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, *little Sally has two moms*, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?




To the bold. That's a logical fallacy known as a false premise. Little Sally does not have two moms. That's biologically impossible.

Human Biology 101


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

Look at these sick pedo cult fucks who want sex taught to 5 year olds.

Do you motherfuckers get some kind of sexual pleasure out of it?  10 year olds are not young enough.…you people want 5 year olds.

YOUR SICK PEDO DOOMSDAY CULT IS REALLY SOMETHING.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Little Sally has two dyke mothers---it happens. What do you prefer little Timmy to call them? Do you want little Timmy lying or to be just as delusional as many in the gay community?
> 
> And I say this as someone who doesn't care who you are with as long as it doesn't harm anyone else. Two butch lesbians are two dykes.



How about calling them Sally's Moms...  But you can't call them that under this law, that's the point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> To the bold. That's a logical fallacy known as a false premise. Little Sally does not have two moms. That's biologically impossible.
> 
> Human Biology 101



Actually, happens all the time. 

So let's say you take an egg out of Mom #1 and implant it (after fertilization) in Mom #2.  That person would have two moms. 

A lot of dad's didn't make a biological contribution.  When my Dad married my mom, he adopted my sister and she never knew any other father.


----------



## iceberg (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


so everything and scenario that exists in the world must be taught to all kids as soon as possible???


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> So yeah the contention is that this may limit teachers' First Amendment Rights. That's a real eye-roller for a couple of reasons. First, the First Amendment only means the govt will not persecute you for your speech. OBVIOUSLY your employer can and does limit what you can say.



Except in this case, the employer IS the government.   Except what if you have a liberal school district that is fine with teaching children tolerance and acceptance, and you have a state law that says they shouldn't?  Definitely a first amendment issue. 




SweetSue92 said:


> Secondly, it's a real big trend in education to "build relationships" and "classroom culture". And the extent to which you are a warm, personable, knowledgeable teacher who has the best interest of her students in mind, this is good. But IMO it's become intrusive and extraneous in recent years. Most of my colleagues start with year with a slideshow like, "Meet Mrs. Smith". This includes all her interests, her family, pets, vacation, etc.



Actually, sounds like a pretty good idea.  




Bob Blaylock said:


> So do pedophiles.
> 
> It doesn't mean that we should pander to them.



You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young?  

Still waiting for you to tell me why gays are evil beyond you think it's icky.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

iceberg said:


> so everything and scenario that exists in the world must be taught to all kids as soon as possible???



Frankly, I really don't see how you avoid it.   Even if one of their classmates doesn't have such a situation, they are going to see stuff on TV or movies.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


Firstly it made no mention of grooming kids in the sense they were teaching them to be gay etc. 

There is no left wing agenda to make everyone gay.  Its your filthy religion and hatred of democrats forcing you to say that. 
Youre as ignorant as a stump.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Look at these sick pedo cult fucks who want sex taught to 5 year olds.
> 
> Do you motherfuckers get some kind of sexual pleasure out of it? 10 year olds are not young enough.…you people want 5 year olds.
> 
> YOUR SICK PEDO DOOMSDAY CULT IS REALLY SOMETHING.



Um, actually,  under this law, teaching kids about heterosexual relationships would also be against the law.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


What you mean to say is the DuhDumbASS ,is once again pandering to the most moronic and hateful members of the GQP.

You're welcome for the assist.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Cult members wont read the bill because they are stupid and only speak and think in cliches.


Yes, you do.
Thus, the OP title.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 29, 2022)

Scratch a cult member, and you will find a pedo.

Why is that? Its so weird.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How about calling them Sally's Moms...  But you can't call them that under this law, that's the point.


Where in the law do it say that? you are so full of shit


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 29, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Look at these sick pedo cult fucks who want sex taught to 5 year olds.
> 
> Do you *mother*fuckers get some kind of sexual pleasure out of it? 10 year olds are not young enough.…you people want 5 year olds.
> 
> YOUR SICK PEDO DOOMSDAY CULT IS REALLY SOMETHING.



  I do not think it's mothers that they want to fuck.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 29, 2022)

Resnic said:


> It's a real shame of the state of America when something like this has to become an actual rule. And worse yet, that it has to celebrated.
> 
> It's sad this even has to be a thing at all. It shows what a pitiful and morally bankrupt society and leadership we have in this country.


The more we can keep that weird Fruit-Loop $hit away from little children, the better...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 29, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.


Most kids are going to be too embarrassed to talk to anyone about that kind of stuff.  Our school system should not be teaching sex Ed to 5 year Olds. 

Their parents can have "the talk" when they feel their child is old enough. 

Besides, what 5 year Olds are defeating parent controls in order to look at porn?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I do not think it's mothers that they want to fuck.



Says the guy who belongs to a cult where the founders had harems of teenage child-brides.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

Teaching 5 year olds about sex is beyond fucked up.

Just because you cult members hate Trump, you want the government to talk to your 5 year old kids about sex?

You people in a pedo cult.  Wake the fuck up.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

The cult has no good reason to have the GOVERNMENT teach SEX to 5 YEAR OLDS.

You sickos are just following the orders of your cult leaders.

HERE IS THE ACTUAL BILL.

READ IT….DONT BE A BRAINWASHED SHEEP.



			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF
		



CITE WHERE THE BILL SAYS ONE CANT SAY “GAY”.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How about calling them Sally's Moms...  But you can't call them that under this law, that's the point.



It doesn't. the language of the law doesn't go there. by that logic the teacher couldn't talk about straight couples either. 

What is the left's obsession with teaching about sex to 5-8 year olds?


----------



## martybegan (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, actually,  under this law, teaching kids about heterosexual relationships would also be against the law.



But the law isn't designed to stop teachers from referencing people, it's saying no sex ed for 5-8 year olds.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

None of these cultists will actually read the bill.

They cant disappoint their thought police by actually educating themselves.


Here it is again:  READ THE FUCKING BILL.


			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF


----------



## JWBooth (Mar 30, 2022)

Desantis signs bill into LAW to not teach sex ed to children 5-8 years old in Florida​


----------



## scruffy (Mar 30, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> None of these cultists will actually read the bill.
> 
> ...Here it is again:  READ THE FUCKING BILL.


Beating head against brick wall. ^^^


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

martybegan said:


> What is the left's obsession with teaching about sex to 5-8 year olds?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

The cult wants the government to teach sex to 5 year olds at school WITHOUT PARENTAL CONSENT.

YOU FUCKERS ARE DISGUSTING PEDOS.

You cant even wait until the 4th grade!  It must be kindergarten!  4th graders are too old for you demented fucks to get your rocks off.

Creepy


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


OK, groomer.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A lot of dad's didn't make a biological contribution. When my Dad married my mom, he adopted my sister and she never knew any other father


What does that have to do with fags and trannies in classrooms?


----------



## DarthTrader (Mar 30, 2022)

Anyone teaching a minor about sex should be arrested for pedophilia.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Still waiting for you to tell me why gays are evil beyond you think it's icky.


Because they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Because they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies.



   And more to the point, to be easy prey for childfuckers.


----------



## Batcat (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> .





Desperado said:


> Only pedifiles want to indoctrinate school children  ages 5 thru 8 about gayness and are against the new Florida law.  Thank God for Governor DeSantis


I have no problem with what consenting adults do in private as long as no serious injury results. I do have a problem when people attempt to recruit children to a alternate lifestyle. Let the kids alone. 

DeSantis is an outstanding Governor.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 30, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


Just because you suck as a parent doesn’t mean everyone does.


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Meh, call me what you will. Schools have zero business indoctrinating 5-8 year olds about this garbage


Agreed ^^^^^^^^,

But you still want God put back in the school......Correct?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Agreed ^^^^^^^^,
> 
> But you still want God put back in the school......Correct?



If they can hear sexual garbage they can hear about God as well. 

I'd never subject our children to the lunacy, indoctrination and BS public education has become. Let it burn for all I care


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Because they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies.


Who is they?
And your assumption of 'they' is what % of the population?

I'm really wanting to know "How many, %, do you really believe they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies?

1).  All Liberals
2).  Less than 1% , but that is still a disgusting number of people.
3).  It's the preachers, pastors, nuns, etc.  
4).  It's the Congress Members, all the (D) and absolutely none of the (R).







I'm guessing you will say 1).


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.




When a stranger is talking to your kids about sex, you tell them to stop or call the police......when they are teachers doing it, you say it is okay...........teachers are worse than catholic priests when it comes to child sexual assault, no wonder you support them being able to groom children at a young age.


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'd never subject our children to the lunacy, indoctrination and BS public education has become.


But you are still OK with teaching religion in public school?  Or NOT?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Who is they?
> And your assumption of 'they' is what % of the population?
> 
> I'm really wanting to know "How many, %, do you really believe they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies?
> ...



Educators molesting students is an epidemic


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> But you are still OK with teaching religion in public school?  Or NOT?



I said they may as well, but it's a stupid question. Religion can be taught in schools.

Why don't you get up to speed and then comment.


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> teachers are worse than catholic priests when it comes to child sexual assault, no wonder you support them being able to groom children at a young age.


Yet I'm around over 100 teacher each day and I have NEVER seen what you describe.  NEVER.
Yet you are around no teachers on a daily basis, and take the word of RWI talking points.

If the 3rd grade teacher is teaching reading, and lil' Johnny blurts out something about his gay older brother, you will blame that on the teacher.  I know you would.

Yup, I'm 100% sure it (what you describe) has happened at some school (private or public) at some point, but my gawd dude, this ^^^^^ is NOT what is happening in reality.  Nobody (99.999%) is 'grooming them' to be gay or trans.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

It kind of interesting, the pedo cult insists they are not teaching sex to 5 year olds, but they do not want the ban on teaching sex to 5 year olds.

  

You guys are supposed to use dildos, NOT BE DILDOS.  Oops, you guys probably want to teach 5 year olds about using dildos.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I have no problem with what consenting adults do in private as long as no serious injury results. I do have a problem when people attempt to recruit children to a alternate lifestyle. Let the kids alone.



  I can remember when they claimed that it was about consenting adults.  Foolishly, as a society, we gave them that inch.

  When they started attacking the essential institution of marriage, and demanding that society pander to their perversions, we should have pushed back, hard.

  And when they made clear their intent to go after children, we should have started to hunt them down and exterminate them.  That is a line that we never should have allowed them to approach, much less to cross.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yet I'm around over 100 teacher each day and I have NEVER seen what you describe.  NEVER.
> Yet you are around no teachers on a daily basis, and take the word of RWI talking points.
> 
> If the 3rd grade teacher is teaching reading, and lil' Johnny blurts out something about his gay older brother, you will blame that on the teacher.  I know you would.
> ...




Moron...this is just Chicago....and they covered up even more...

*CHICAGO — Chicago Public Schools’ independent watchdog opened more than 430 cases last year in response to allegations of employee sexual misconduct involving students, leading to criminal charges in four cases and 13 ongoing criminal investigations.*
*
Nearly 50 employees involved in the inquiries were fired, resigned or retired, according to an annual report released Wednesday by the district’s Office of Inspector General for the 2019/2020 school year. 

After a 2018 series in the Chicago Tribune highlighted widespread mishandling of reports of student abuse, the inspector general’s office took over investigations of sexual misconduct from the district’s law department. In a statement, Inspector General Will Fletcher suggested the change has resulted in more investigations and transparency. The district previously did not publicly report the findings of sexual misconduct investigations. 
*
*“The report discusses more than 100 cases completed by the Sexual Allegations Unit in its first full year of existence and attests to the importance of thorough and independent investigations of these very concerning allegations,” Fletcher said.
---*

*The IG’s office completed 267 investigations, including some involving allegations made during the previous year. About 40% of allegations were substantiated.*
















						CPS Watchdog Report Details Cases Of Sexual Misconduct Targeting Chicago Students
					

Of the almost 50 employees involved in sexual misconduct investigations who were fired, resigned or retired, some remained in good standing with the state board of education even after the district had filed reports with the state.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron...this is just Chicago....and they covered up even more...
> 
> *CHICAGO — Chicago Public Schools’ independent watchdog opened more than 430 cases last year in response to allegations of employee sexual misconduct involving students, leading to criminal charges in four cases and 13 ongoing criminal investigations.*
> 
> ...



It's out of control....









						Sexual Abuse by Teachers is on the Rise - The Children's Center for Psychiatry, Delray Beach, FL
					

Sexual abuse by teachers is on the rise, but why are we suddenly seeing an increase in sexual misconduct and a spike in teacher/student relationships?



					childrenstreatmentcenter.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> But you still want God put back in the school......Correct?



  We kicked God out of public schools, and let Satan in in His place.

  That was a very big mistake, all around.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's out of control....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah......again, I repeat the tik tok, youtube challenge.....any leftist here on U.S.messageboard take one of the books  with explicit sexual content to a public park and start reading it to the children there....film what happens next....

Any of the leftists here on U.S.message...go to a public park and start talking to the 8 and under children their about their gender or sexual orientation....take photos of what happens next.....

Any takers?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

Look how the cult wont read the actual bill.

Doesnt that say it all?  They are WILLING sheep.


READ THE BILL AND STOP LYING.



			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF
		




			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF
		




			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF
		




			https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2022/1557/BillText/er/PDF


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 30, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yeah......again, I repeat the tik tok, youtube challenge.....any leftist here on U.S.messageboard take one of the books  with explicit sexual content to a public park and start reading it to the children there....film what happens next....
> 
> Any of the leftists here on U.S.message...go to a public park and start talking to the 8 and under children their about their gender or sexual orientation....take photos of what happens next.....
> 
> Any takers?



I'd like to see some pissed off dad beat their ass


----------



## Batcat (Mar 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I can remember when they claimed that it was about consenting adults.  Foolishly, as a society, we gave them that inch.
> 
> When they started attacking the essential institution of marriage, and demanding that society pander to their perversions, we should have pushed back, hard.
> 
> And when they made clear their intent to go after children, we should have started to hunt them down and exterminate them.  That is a line that we never should have allowed them to approach, much less to cross.


Prime examples of the old saying …


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

Do heterosexual teachers discuss their sex life with their 5 year old students?

“Teacher, what did you do this weekend?

Well, the wife let me fuck her in the ass because it was my birthday, only once a year!”


----------



## sartre play (Mar 30, 2022)

Please show me some proof that sex is being taught in ANY public school to 5 to 8 year old's.


----------



## sartre play (Mar 30, 2022)

Top US district for child pornography offenders Texas southern district # 1
 Can anyone confirm or deny this with facts?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

sartre play said:


> Please show me some proof that sex is being taught in ANY public school to 5 to 8 year old's.



So then why does the ban bother you?

If its not being done, it should be easy to comply.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 30, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> So then why does the ban bother you?
> 
> If its not being done, it should be easy to comply.




Sex is not being taught to children...but passing a law that says we can't teach sex to kids is a Civil Rights violation.....

Leftist logic...


----------



## Flash (Mar 30, 2022)

We have the bestest Governor!

Added bonus.  The bill pissed of the Disney queers.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

We should teach 5 year olds about the dangers of totalitarianism:

Stalin
Mao
Hitler
Pol Pot
Castro
Chavez

That is way more important than teaching anal sex to 5 year olds.


----------



## pyetro (Mar 30, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


I agree with the bill. Teaching children is justified when they're about to hit puberty at say, 11 years old. So they don't freak out when their bodies start changing. But five to eight is too young. No need for that


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Who is they?
> And your assumption of 'they' is what % of the population?
> 
> I'm really wanting to know "How many, %, do you really believe they want to groom children into becoming homosexuals or trannies?
> ...


Everyone that opposes a bill like this are enabling groomers.  That answer your question?


----------



## theHawk (Mar 30, 2022)

Hey libs, you can always send your kids to a much more accepting school, like an Islamic school for kids.  They’ll teach them all about gays and how to treat them.


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> We kicked God out of public schools, and let Satan in in His place.
> 
> That was a very big mistake, all around.


Satan?

We now are being told that we teach Satan?

Weird. Never saw those lessons either.

Your Boogeyman theory of “ it happens everywhere by all liberal teachers is just nonsense”.

Do you (or would you) still send your kids to church even with all those evil sick pedophile Pastors, Priests and Nuns?


----------



## imawhosure (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


Yeah, but your policies created this situation.  Nobody under 9, and I mean NOBODY, should even address this issue.

Want to know why November and beyond is so bleak for you?  I suggest you read what it is you posted.  Oh sure, you will probably win New York and California, possibly even Mass and Illinois, but the rest of us, you are persona-non-grata!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Mar 30, 2022)

The doomsday pedophile cult really showed what they are all about with this one.

Lie about the bill.
Claim they are not and do not want to teach sex to 5 year olds.
Then whine because you cant do the thing you say you are not doing.   

Cant wait until 4th grade……MUST BE 5 YEAR OLDS.

What sick fucks.


----------



## Nostra (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, actually,  under this law, teaching kids about heterosexual relationships would also be against the law.


Yep.  Schools shouldn't be teaching kids about sex, especially 5-7 year old kids.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 30, 2022)

Maybe it's time to trust parents instead of government paid perverts to teach kids as young as 5 to 8 about sex ed.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> But you are still OK with teaching religion in public school?  Or NOT?


Come on now. This is a non-issue, isn't it?

It's illegal to push God on public schools, you knew that didn't you?

It doesn't happen ; or if it does, it shouldn't.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Hey libs, you can always send your kids to a much more accepting school, like an Islamic school for kids.  They’ll teach them all about gays and how to treat them.



  One thing I have to hand to the extreme Muslims—they know how to deal with faggots and other depraved perverts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Satan?
> 
> We now are being told that we teach Satan?
> 
> Weird. Never saw those lessons either.



  Who do you think is the author of the depraved sexual perversions that your kind want to teach to young children?

  That shit certainly doesn't come from God.


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> that your kind want to teach to young children?


Why do you keep referring to "my Kind"


----------



## scruffy (Mar 30, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yet I'm around over 100 teacher each day and I have NEVER seen what you describe.  NEVER.
> Yet you are around no teachers on a daily basis, and take the word of RWI talking points.
> 
> If the 3rd grade teacher is teaching reading, and lil' Johnny blurts out something about his gay older brother, you will blame that on the teacher.  I know you would.
> ...


Read my lips: my child's sexual orientation (or lack thereof) is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.

It's not your business, it's not the state's business, it's not the government's business.

STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY CHILD with your political activism bullshit 

Can I possibly be any clearer?


----------



## struth (Mar 30, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


i suppose it depends how the teacher sets his “little ass straight”

bullying shouldn’t be tolerated at any age over anything.

so again though how the teacher “sets his little ass straight” matters


----------



## Winco (Mar 30, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Read my lips: my child's sexual orientation (or lack thereof) is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.
> 
> It's not your business, it's not the state's business, it's not the government's business.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

Why are you yelling at me?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2022)

Winco said:


> Satan?
> 
> We now are being told that we teach Satan?
> 
> ...



I'll guarantee you there is a far less a percentage of them than the same in public schools.


----------



## Winco (Mar 31, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I'll guarantee you there is a far less a percentage of them than the same in public schools.


Then post the proof.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.



I seriously doubt any 5 to 8 year old is trying to dig up porn on the net when they don't even know what it is.  They are more concerned about digging up cartoons or fake wrestling.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...



It's a bill designed to help to protect children. Who did you want behind him, retired old men?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Mar 31, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...


How exactly are those kids going to be traumatized if any of them grow up to be gay or bisexual due to anything in this law?


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2022)

martybegan said:


> But the law isn't designed to stop teachers from referencing people, it's saying no sex ed for 5-8 year olds.



Actually, it's very vague on what teachers can talk about regarding alternative families.  Even saying "Sally has Two Mommies" would be against this law. 



theHawk said:


> What does that have to do with fags and trannies in classrooms?


That you are only a parent if you make a biological contribution, as someone tried to claim.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I can remember when they claimed that it was about consenting adults. Foolishly, as a society, we gave them that inch.
> 
> When they started attacking the essential institution of marriage, and demanding that society pander to their perversions, we should have pushed back, hard.



Uh, guy, you did push back.  It's how Bush got a second term after giving us two wars and a recession. He promised us he'd keep the icky, icky gays from getting married. 

Then after having a lengthy conversation about it nationally, we found out all anti-gay marriage arguments boil down to "I think it's icky" and "My imaginary Friend in the Sky says it's bad."  





Bob Blaylock said:


> And when they made clear their intent to go after children, we should have started to hunt them down and exterminate them. That is a line that we never should have allowed them to approach, much less to cross.



HitlerBob adding to the people he wants to murder.  

Your whole premise is that Children can be influenced to be gay or straight.   That it would never occur to a kid to be gay if a teacher or someone hadn't suggested it. 

It's kind of the opposite.  If you keep screaming at Gay kids that they are "Sinners" you are just going to mess them up.  Like my late Aunt, who was a lesbian, but was totally confused by listening to Catholic Bullshit for 70 years.  Instead, she ended up with a one-year marriage that didn't work and a kid she had no idea how to raise. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> We kicked God out of public schools, and let Satan in in His place.
> 
> That was a very big mistake, all around.



Actually, God was never in the Public Schools that much.   When the Supreme Court struck down prayer in Schools, very few school districts were still doing that.  

God and Satan don't exist.    

I say we put C'Thulhu in the schools.  That'll frighten the little beggers back into line!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 31, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> Yeah, but your policies created this situation. Nobody under 9, and I mean NOBODY, should even address this issue.



Uh, you really think nine year old don't know what sex is?  Or what being gay is?   You do realize "Queer" and "Homo" are common schoolyard taunts, right?  



imawhosure said:


> Want to know why November and beyond is so bleak for you? I suggest you read what it is you posted. Oh sure, you will probably win New York and California, possibly even Mass and Illinois, but the rest of us, you are persona-non-grata!



You guys are going to be hoping and hoping for November, you might even take Congress...

And then you'll be disappointed, just like you were in 2010 and 1994.


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2022)

DeSantis  Da Man!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Mar 31, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's very vague on what teachers can talk about regarding alternative families. Even saying "Sally has Two Mommies" would be against this law.



Not unless the teacher went into detail of why two mommies.  

Given the fact most people who actually understand this law approve of it, the Democrats have to lie in order to try and convince the ignorant otherwise.  Nowhere in this law does it say anything about not saying the word gay.  It only restricts perv teachers from teaching it to our kids.  How you or anybody else can be against that nobody knows.  It wasn't taught when we were kids, it shouldn't be taught now.  And since we spend the most per capita on students compared to other first world countries and only have mediocre results to show for it, maybe it's time the teachers focus on that instead of indoctrination of social and sexual issues.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not unless the teacher went into detail of why two mommies.
> 
> Given the fact most people who actually understand this law approve of it, the Democrats have to lie in order to try and convince the ignorant otherwise. Nowhere in this law does it say anything about not saying the word gay. It only restricts perv teachers from teaching it to our kids. How you or anybody else can be against that nobody knows. It wasn't taught when we were kids, it shouldn't be taught now. And since we spend the most per capita on students compared to other first world countries and only have mediocre results to show for it, maybe it's time the teachers focus on that instead of indoctrination of social and sexual issues.



Actually, the law as written can make it a crime to mention alternative lifestyles at all.   

Yes, teaching kids about Sally's moms bumping clams would be crude and doesn't belong in a classroom.  Telling them that they are married and Sally's parents isn't.  









						The constitutional problem with Florida’s "Don’t Say Gay" bill
					

Florida Republicans are leveraging uncertainty to terrorize teachers and school administrators.




					www.vox.com
				





The bill, which passed the Florida House in late February and the state Senate last week, imposes several vague restrictions on classroom instruction. The most notable part of the bill provides that “classroom instruction by school personnel or third parties on sexual orientation or gender identity may not occur in kindergarten through grade 3 or in a manner that is not age appropriate or developmentally appropriate for students in accordance with state standards.”

The bill, however, does not define key terms like “age appropriate” or “developmentally appropriate.” It doesn’t even define the term “classroom instruction.”

Suppose, for example, that Ms. Smith is a second grade teacher married to a woman. One evening, while Smith and her wife are shopping at the mall, she runs into one of her students and they say hello to each other. The next day, the student asks Ms. Smith who the woman she was shopping with is, and Smith responds, “Oh, that’s my wife.”

Under current law, the Don’t Say Gay bill isn’t just vague, it is unconstitutionally vague. In _Keyishian v. Board of Regents_ (1967), for example, the Court struck down a web of New York laws intended to prevent communists and other “subversives” from becoming teachers or professors — one statute, which barred employment of anyone who “‘advises or teaches the doctrine’ of forceful overthrow of government” was so broadly worded that it could potentially have forbidden state-run universities from teaching the Declaration of Independence.

May a gay teacher display a picture of their spouse on their desk? May a straight teacher do so? Suppose that a third grade student asks a teacher who the highest-ranking openly gay official is in the US government. Is the teacher allowed to respond with the correct answer (Pete Buttigieg), or do they have to blow off the question? What if a book taught in a high school English class has a gay character? Or what if the book has no openly gay characters but a parent reads the book and concludes that it has homoerotic undertones? If a second grade student has two mothers, may a teacher casually mention this fact in the same way they might mention any other student’s parents, or is such a thing forbidden?

As mentioned above, one problem with the Don’t Say Gay bill is that it doesn’t define what constitutes “classroom instruction.” It also doesn’t define inherently subjective terms like what sorts of classroom discussions about sexual orientation or gender identity are “age appropriate” — although the state Education Department may eventually flesh out these terms when it releases new education standards a year after the bill takes effect.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's very vague on what teachers can talk about regarding alternative families.  Even saying "Sally has Two Mommies" would be against this law.
> 
> 
> That you are only a parent if you make a biological contribution, as someone tried to claim.



It says nothing of the sort. 

It's amazing how much progressives have to lie when they make their "points"


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> It says nothing of the sort.
> 
> It's amazing how much progressives have to lie when they make their "points"



Actually, it's INTENTIONALLY vague, that's the point.  It allows any homophobic parent to complain about any teacher at any time.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's INTENTIONALLY vague, that's the point.  It allows any homophobic parent to complain about any teacher at any time.



Very simple solution, don't bring up your sex life to kindergarteners.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Very simple solution, don't bring up your sex life to kindergarteners.



Um, okay, so do we treat a female teacher who talks about her husband the same way we treat one who talks about her wife?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, okay, so do we treat a female teacher who talks about her husband the same way we treat one who talks about her wife?



I don't recall my teachers in those grades talking about their spouses. 

We are talking K to Grade 3 here. 

The Florida law allows for age appropriate sex ed after that, as per State standards.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I don't recall my teachers in those grades talking about their spouses.
> 
> We are talking K to Grade 3 here.
> 
> The Florida law allows for age appropriate sex ed after that, as per State standards.



Okay, except not really.   

Frankly, I remember my first grade teacher, Mrs. Smith was married.  ( I also know my Art teacher was married, but that was because she was also my mom.)   On the other hand, we knew that my second grade teacher, Ms. Ivers, was unmarried.  I kind of suspect that my fifth grade teacher was a lesbian, but we were Catholics and pretended that lesbians didn't exist... but she was a 40ish woman with a female roommate she had lived with for years and was heartbroken when she died.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, except not really.
> 
> Frankly, I remember my first grade teacher, Mrs. Smith was married.  ( I also know my Art teacher was married, but that was because she was also my mom.)   On the other hand, we knew that my second grade teacher, Ms. Ivers, was unmarried.  I kind of suspect that my fifth grade teacher was a lesbian, but we were Catholics and pretended that lesbians didn't exist... but she was a 40ish woman with a female roommate she had lived with for years and was heartbroken when she died.



I doubt there will be prosecutions for someone saying my wife or my husband.

What people are pissed at is idiots like the recent twitter guy claiming 20 out of 32 of his students are LGBTXYZ#$(%👽 which obviously shows peer and probably teacher pressure for some of these kids to just go along with the new hip trends. And of course, not to tell their parents.

The whole thing stinks like that Different Strokes episode with the kid toucher.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 1, 2022)

martybegan said:


> I doubt there will be prosecutions for someone saying my wife or my husband.



Really, because the law allows ANYONE to file suit. 



martybegan said:


> What people are pissed at is idiots like the recent twitter guy claiming 20 out of 32 of his students are LGBTXYZ#$(%👽 which obviously shows peer and probably teacher pressure for some of these kids to just go along with the new hip trends. And of course, not to tell their parents.



Um, "the Twitter Guy"?  really?  



martybegan said:


> The whole thing stinks like that Different Strokes episode with the kid toucher.



Now you are citing old TV shows as sources. 

Hey, I remember that episode of Star Trek where Captain Kirk switched bodies with an old girlfriend, and.....


----------



## imawhosure (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, because the law allows ANYONE to file suit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joe, Joe.....AKA........Ho-Ho Junior, right behind the Huntermeister--------------> You keep on keeping on, we like it!  We show parents what people like you say, and they are like WTF!

You bare your a**, and we are going to make sure people see it!  You believe what you say?  Then please, continue on.  Most of Americans do not, but that is ok, any help you give us to prove a point, is greatly appreciated!

By the way, how is that dizzy DISNEY stock doing, lol.  You are your own worst enemies, and we THANK you for your support!  The days of "foolin them" is over, histwa, done!  You now have to stand on policy, and America thinks your policy sucks!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Now you are citing old TV shows as sources.
> 
> Hey, I remember that episode of Star Trek where Captain Kirk switched bodies with an old girlfriend, and.....



And now you think fictions shows are reality.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, except not really.
> 
> Frankly, I remember my first grade teacher, Mrs. Smith was married.  ( I also know my Art teacher was married, but that was because she was also my mom.)   On the other hand, we knew that my second grade teacher, Ms. Ivers, was unmarried.  I kind of suspect that my fifth grade teacher was a lesbian, but we were Catholics and pretended that lesbians didn't exist... but she was a 40ish woman with a female roommate she had lived with for years and was heartbroken when she died.



So what are you trying to say, that people actually kept their personal life personal?  Yeah, that's kind of what we want now.


----------



## imawhosure (Apr 1, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> So what are you trying to say, that people actually kept their personal life personal?  Yeah, that's kind of what we want now.




Joe may be a very good Leftist, but as far as what people actually think, he is an incompetent fool.  He can spin it any way he wishes, but parents are not buying his garbage, or the Lefts.

I really want him to keep defending, it is like shooting clay pigeons, when they are on the ground.

This is supposed to be a free country, and Ho-Ho junior can believe anything he likes.  So can mambla, and the rest of these people.  But the more they speak, the more Americans understand how they think.  That is a good thing!

I say it is simple------------> you like the policies of Ho-Ho, the Huntermeister, and Ho-Ho junior..........AKA joe, then vote for them, and their ideas.  Let us see after they bare their a**es, how that works out for them!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 1, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> Joe may be a very good Leftist, but as far as what people actually think, he is an incompetent fool.  He can spin it any way he wishes, but parents are not buying his garbage, or the Lefts.
> 
> I really want him to keep defending, it is like shooting clay pigeons, when they are on the ground.
> 
> ...



And the polls are showing that as well.  Overwhelming support for this DeSantis bill, Dementia with huge negative approval ratings. 

It's funny because the left is constantly trying to silence conservative points of view.  They have their buddies on major social media delete conservative posts, college kids protest a conservative speaker when they come to campus, the MSM not reporting stories that favor the Republican party. 

However when they speak, we welcome what they have to say.  Let everybody hear what they are really about.  Can we pass out pamphlets for you?  Turn up the PA a few notches?  What can we do to help get your perverted messages to the public?  

They live in their own little world.  I'm a liberal, all my family is liberal, all my friends are liberal, everybody at my Starbucks are liberals, therefore the majority of this country must be liberal!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.





occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.





Colin norris said:


> Firstly it made no mention of grooming kids in the sense they were teaching them to be gay etc.
> 
> There is no left wing agenda to make everyone gay.  Its your filthy religion and hatred of democrats forcing you to say that.
> Youre as ignorant as a stump.





Dadoalex said:


> What you mean to say is the DuhDumbASS ,is once again pandering to the most moronic and hateful members of the GQP.
> 
> You're welcome for the assist.





Winco said:


> But you are still OK with teaching religion in public school?  Or NOT?





sartre play said:


> Please show me some proof that sex is being taught in ANY public school to 5 to 8 year old's.





pyetro said:


> I agree with the bill. Teaching children is justified when they're about to hit puberty at say, 11 years old. So they don't freak out when their bodies start changing. But five to eight is too young. No need for that


Filthy, disgusting Libs are all pissed off about this Bill…they know the Lib Mind Virus uses sexual deviance as the gateway for programming. Sick fucks!


----------



## imawhosure (Apr 1, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And the polls are showing that as well.  Overwhelming support for this DeSantis bill, Dementia with huge negative approval ratings.
> 
> It's funny because the left is constantly trying to silence conservative points of view.  They have their buddies on major social media delete conservative posts, college kids protest a conservative speaker when they come to campus, the MSM not reporting stories that favor the Republican party.
> 
> ...




LOL, conservatives are working; I know to some Leftists, a novel concept.

I refuse to go into the polls much because that all can change in 72hrs, although I used to be partially in the business.  But, if I was a Leftist, I would hide under my bed come November from everything I am hearing from former co-workers.  Americans are pi**ed, and the Left is their object of total disgust.

The power of the American people will either come forth in November, or we really have lost the country.   Conservatives don't want to hear it, but it really is true.  With the parameters that Biden and the Left has given us to deal with, if they do not show to vote, then it is over.

I believe they will, and the polls show this, and yet........I have a wait and see attitude.  I am not worried about being overwhelmed by Leftist voters if there is no consensus for mail in voting, but rather I am more concerned about Conservatives actually trying through snow, rain, and everything else to throw these bums out!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's INTENTIONALLY vague, that's the point.  It allows any homophobic parent to complain about any teacher at any time.


Any homophobic parent, and any other parent too.

Amazing how the left can read so many minds. And fail so many times.

No one hates gays, fagboy. We call you names 'cause you're weird, that's all. Pretty typical of the anal types to attach significance to it.

Just keep your shit to yourself, that's all. Is it so much to ask? Why do you have to go sticking your nose into other peoples' business?

Leave my kids alone! They're perfectly fine without you. You think they need YOU to tell them Sally has two mommies? They don't. They know already. And YOU don't have the right to make a big deal out of it.

Get over yourself.

And leave my kids alone


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 1, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> LOL, conservatives are working; I know to some Leftists, a novel concept.
> 
> I refuse to go into the polls much because that all can change in 72hrs, although I used to be partially in the business.  But, if I was a Leftist, I would hide under my bed come November from everything I am hearing from former co-workers.  Americans are pi**ed, and the Left is their object of total disgust.
> 
> ...



The entire plot is to get as many politically ignorant voters as possible, and mail-in does just that.  Did you read what's inside their so-called Voters Rights act?   It would almost guarantee them every election from this point forward regardless how God awful their leadership is.  Yes, it would go to court in violation of States Rights, but it would still be law until it makes it's way to the Supreme Court to overturn which would likely be after the next election.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 1, 2022)

imawhosure said:


> Joe may be a very good Leftist, but as far as what people actually think, he is an incompetent fool. He can spin it any way he wishes, but parents are not buying his garbage, or the Lefts.
> 
> I really want him to keep defending, it is like shooting clay pigeons, when they are on the ground.
> …
> This is supposed to be a free country, and Ho-Ho junior can believe anything he likes. So can mambla, and the rest of these people. But the more they speak, the more Americans understand how they think. That is a good thing!





Ray From Cleveland said:


> However when they speak, we welcome what they have to say. Let everybody hear what they are really about. Can we pass out pamphlets for you? Turn up the PA a few notches? What can we do to help get your perverted messages to the public?




  The more that left *wrong*-wing filth such as Incel Joe speak, and the more widely their message is heard, the easier it becomes to show sane people what that side really stands for.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 1, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The more that left *wrong*-wing filth such as Incel Joe speak, and the more widely their message is heard, the easier it becomes to show sane people what that side really stands for.



Correct.  When they talk, we get more converts.  When we talk, we get more converts.  That's why they are so scared to death of us speaking and do everything possible to stop us.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And now you think fictions shows are reality.


You are the one who cited an old TV show... I was mocking you.  


Ray From Cleveland said:


> So what are you trying to say, that people actually kept their personal life personal? Yeah, that's kind of what we want now.


Um, no, it doesn't matter what you want.   You bigots are on the wrong side of history.  Gays can get married now, deal with it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Correct. When they talk, we get more converts. When we talk, we get more converts. That's why they are so scared to death of us speaking and do everything possible to stop us.



Actually, no.  You guys are on the losing side. 

Hey, Remember when Dubya was going to save us from the evils of gay marriage?  He was going to pass a constitutional amendment!!!  

Oh. Wait. Not only did we not get an amendment, but gays can get married now.  And adopt kids.  

You are on the wrong side of history, sorry to break it to you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, no.  You guys are on the losing side.
> 
> Hey, Remember when Dubya was going to save us from the evils of gay marriage?  He was going to pass a constitutional amendment!!!
> 
> ...



Not really, it's just that now the weirdos and freaks have some control.  It's why I advocate we have two countries instead of one.  Divide this country in half and then we can live without you weirdos and freaks.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You are the one who cited an old TV show... I was mocking you.
> 
> Um, no, it doesn't matter what you want.   You bigots are on the wrong side of history.  Gays can get married now, deal with it.



Ha, ha, ha.  The Child protection law in Florida is loved by most people.  It's you that's on the wrong side.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not really, it's just that now the weirdos and freaks have some control. It's why I advocate we have two countries instead of one. Divide this country in half and then we can live without you weirdos and freaks.



In short, you are in the minority right now, can't win an election without cheating, and now that you can't get your way on stuff, you want to take your ball and go home. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Ha, ha, ha. The Child protection law in Florida is loved by most people. It's you that's on the wrong side.







__





						The only thing revealed by polls on Florida's 'Don't Say Gay' bill is that polling sucks
					

Why it's harder than ever to get accurate results



					theweek.com
				




Actually, the polls are all over the map... but once people find their school districts spending huge amounts of money fighting lawsuits from both sides, this law is going to be seen as the turkey it is.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not really, it's just that now the weirdos and freaks have some control.  It's why I advocate we have two countries instead of one.  Divide this country in half and then we can live without you weirdos and freaks.



It's fascinating to me that most of us (conservatives) are in favor of this it seems but the Leftists squeal like pigs when we propose it. Why? Don't they hate us? Don't they want their own country with the "racists, xenophobes, homophobes" etc gone?

huh


----------



## scruffy (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, no.  You guys are on the losing side.
> 
> Hey, Remember when Dubya was going to save us from the evils of gay marriage?  He was going to pass a constitutional amendment!!!
> 
> ...


It seems to me, that you're on the wrong side of your imagination.

First of all, W was a leftist. A Neo-Con, which is a leftist. 

Secondly, I'm considered a rightie at the moment, and I'm on record all over the internet supporting gay marriage. From day one. My logic was, and is, that stable committed relationships are better than the hookup scene.

Demtards have so many stereotypes, it's all that's left at this point.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 2, 2022)

"[T]hink the Catholic Church has a problem?" she said. "The physical sexual abuse of students in schools is likely more than 100 times the abuse by priests."

So, in order to better protect children, did media outlets start hounding the worse menace of the school systems, with headlines about a "Nationwide Teacher Molestation Cover-up" and by asking "Are Ed Schools Producing Pedophiles?" Has Media Ignored Sex Abuse In School?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's fascinating to me that most of us (conservatives) are in favor of this it seems but the Leftists squeal like pigs when we propose it. Why? Don't they hate us? Don't they want their own country with the "racists, xenophobes, homophobes" etc gone?
> 
> huh



Such hypocrites.  Citizens and businesses alike are leaving left-wing shit holes like CA and NY and headed for Republican states like Florida and Texas.  That's not the problem.  The problem is when they get to our states they vote the same way to F them up as well.  

I think it would be heaven on earth to live in a state with no liberals at all.  No more whining about low taxes, gun possession and the climate among other things.  No teaching our children about gay sex or cross dressing.  No more weirdos in dresses using our facilities for females.  And if we did divide our country in half and I'm already on the Republican side where the liberals had to move from, my property value would triple overnight.


----------



## jknowgood (Apr 2, 2022)

Winco said:


> Agreed ^^^^^^^^,
> 
> But you still want God put back in the school......Correct?


If they fight and win with this bill, teachers will be able to teach about God. Since this is about the first amendment, right?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> In short, you are in the minority right now, can't win an election without cheating, and now that you can't get your way on stuff, you want to take your ball and go home.



We're not the ones with a pending bill to fix elections so we almost never lose.  We're not the ones bringing in illegals to eventually make them citizens so they vote for us.  We're not the people who are now allowing criminals to vote.  We are not the ones who suggested adding states to our country to get more representatives on our side.  We're not the ones who talked about packing the court. 

It's you that can't win without cheating.  That's why the Communists want to make mail-in a standard whether we have a virus or not.



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the polls are all over the map... but once people find their school districts spending huge amounts of money fighting lawsuits from both sides, this law is going to be seen as the turkey it is.



Nobody is going to be suing anybody.  Teachers will just have to do their jobs is all and keep their personal and social issues to themselves.  If you don't like it, leave the state because it's under Republican control and people love their Governor.  As for polls, the only ones that had a majority objection are those that actually bought the lie that the bill was about not being able to say "gay" in schools.  A majority of recent polls (after word got out about the leftist lie) show that people overwhelmingly support it, and that includes Democrats.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's fascinating to me that most of us (conservatives) are in favor of this it seems but the Leftists squeal like pigs when we propose it. Why? Don't they hate us? Don't they want their own country with the "racists, xenophobes, homophobes" etc gone?



Nope. We want you to finally be decent people. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> We're not the ones with a pending bill to fix elections so we almost never lose. We're not the ones bringing in illegals to eventually make them citizens so they vote for us. We're not the people who are now allowing criminals to vote. We are not the ones who suggested adding states to our country to get more representatives on our side. We're not the ones who talked about packing the court.



So how about just one person, one vote... done?   No gerrymandering, no electoral college, the side that gets the most votes wins.  

Oh, wait, no, that would suck for you guys. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody is going to be suing anybody. Teachers will just have to do their jobs is all and keep their personal and social issues to themselves. If you don't like it, leave the state because it's under Republican control and people love their Governor. As for polls, the only ones that had a majority objection are those that actually bought the lie that the bill was about not being able to say "gay" in schools. A majority of recent polls (after word got out about the leftist lie) show that people overwhelmingly support it, and that includes Democrats.



DeSatan's approval rate is barely above 50%.  

The first time some Church lady sues a gay teacher for talking about her wife, you are going to see how awful this law is. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Such hypocrites. Citizens and businesses alike are leaving left-wing shit holes like CA and NY and headed for Republican states like Florida and Texas. That's not the problem. The problem is when they get to our states they vote the same way to F them up as well.



Because they realize that nicer weather kind of sucks when you have shitty behavior.   Eventually, FL and TX will be blue states...  Then your side is done and we are better off for it. 




Ray From Cleveland said:


> I think it would be heaven on earth to live in a state with no liberals at all. No more whining about low taxes, gun possession and the climate among other things. No teaching our children about gay sex or cross dressing. No more weirdos in dresses using our facilities for females. And if we did divide our country in half and I'm already on the Republican side where the liberals had to move from, my property value would triple overnight.



Actually, your city would still be a slum.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nope. We want you to finally be decent people.


“Decent”? Are you sure you know what decent is?






JoeB131 said:


> So how about just one person, one vote... done? No gerrymandering, no electoral college, the side that gets the most votes wins.
> 
> Oh, wait, no, that would suck for you guys.


Why would conservatives EVER pander to the filth you’ve cultivated in your dangerous, disgusting blue shitholes full of human cockroaches? Why would anyone sane want America to become one giant Los Angeles or Baltimore?


JoeB131 said:


> Because they realize that nicer weather kind of sucks when you have shitty behavior. Eventually, FL and TX will be blue states... Then your side is done and we are better off for it.


Point us to all those “blues” communities, cities or states that America as a whole should emulate?
Which ones are safe, productive, clean and united?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So how about just one person, one vote... done? No gerrymandering, no electoral college, the side that gets the most votes wins.
> 
> Oh, wait, no, that would suck for you guys.



Sure it would because then large cities would control the entire country, something our founders didn't want to see happen.  Yeah, one person one vote, and you have to show up in person to cast that vote.  I'm all for that.  The lazy welfare people will just stay home. 



JoeB131 said:


> DeSatan's approval rate is barely above 50%.
> 
> The first time some Church lady sues a gay teacher for talking about her wife, you are going to see how awful this law is.



If it were down to DeSantis and Crist, 55% of people said they would vote DeSantis, 34% said they would vote Crist, and 11% were unsure.

If it were down to DeSantis and Fried, 55% said they would vote DeSantis, 32% said they would vote Fried, and 12% were unsure.









						What is Ron DeSantis’ approval rating 2022?
					

REPUBLICAN Ron DeSantis is the 46th Governor of Florida, a position he’s held since 2019. While Floridians turned their backs on DeSantis’ during the rise of the pandemic, this year, he…




					www.the-sun.com
				




Almost by a 2 to 1 margin over the Communists. 



JoeB131 said:


> Because they realize that nicer weather kind of sucks when you have shitty behavior. Eventually, FL and TX will be blue states... Then your side is done and we are better off for it.



California has the nicest weather in the country.  The commies are not moving there. 



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, your city would still be a slum.



How is that possible with no Democrats?  It's Democrats who make areas slums.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Why would conservatives EVER pander to the filth you’ve cultivated in your dangerous, disgusting blue shitholes full of human cockroaches? Why would anyone sane want America to become one giant Los Angeles or Baltimore?



Who said you inbreds were sane? 



BrokeLoser said:


> Point us to all those “blues” communities, cities or states that America as a whole should emulate?
> Which ones are safe, productive, clean and united?



Rather live in a blue city than a red rural area where there are no job opportunities and you all wait for your government checks.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Sure it would because then large cities would control the entire country, something our founders didn't want to see happen. Yeah, one person one vote, and you have to show up in person to cast that vote. I'm all for that. The lazy welfare people will just stay home.



Why do we care what a bunch of dead slave rapists wanted?   The Founders lived in a time when the country was mostly rural... there were no real "big cities". The population of NYC in 1776 was 25,000.   



Ray From Cleveland said:


> If it were down to DeSantis and Crist, 55% of people said they would vote DeSantis, 34% said they would vote Crist, and 11% were unsure.
> 
> If it were down to DeSantis and Fried, 55% said they would vote DeSantis, 32% said they would vote Fried, and 12% were unsure.



That just tells me he was more popular than Crist, who used to be a Republican governor....  That's really not that impressive. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> How is that possible with no Democrats? It's Democrats who make areas slums.


Says the guy who collects a check every month.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Rather live in a blue city than a red rural area where there are no job opportunities and you all wait for your government checks.


A blue state like Mexifornia where 12% of Americas population resides with 33% of our welfare leeches?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do we care what a bunch of dead slave rapists wanted? The Founders lived in a time when the country was mostly rural... there were no real "big cities". The population of NYC in 1776 was 25,000.



Why do we care?  Because they founded this country, that's why.  I care much more about what they thought than the Communists today. 



JoeB131 said:


> That just tells me he was more popular than Crist, who used to be a Republican governor.... That's really not that impressive.



You're not going to find many Governors with that kind of lead over their opponent. 



JoeB131 said:


> Says the guy who collects a check every month.



Failure to prove I'm wrong noted.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 2, 2022)

martybegan said:


> How many use desktops or even laptops anymore? Phones and Tablets are far easier to parent lock.


A trip to the school library-------and they can access sexual information in a clinical sense easily.  A borrowed computer/tablet from anywhere.   

5-8 years old don't care about sex to begin with.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We want you to finally be decent people.



  No sane person on this forum recognizes you as any kind of authority on what constitutes being _“decent people”_.  You're almost exactly the most possible opposite of a decent person.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why do we care? Because they founded this country, that's why. I care much more about what they thought than the Communists today.


So a bunch of rich slave rapists didn't want to pay their fair share in taxes, that means we have to keep following their every bad idea?  

So by that logic, when you get sick, we need to bleed you.  No Chemotherapy or any that other commie modern medicine, when you step into the hospital, announce that you want to do it the Founding Father Way and have them bleed you.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> You're not going to find many Governors with that kind of lead over their opponent.



An opponent that no one really likes, because he managed to alienate everyone over his career?  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Failure to prove I'm wrong noted.


Slums happen because people become dependent on government.  you are dependent on government.   See how that works.


----------



## d0gbreath (Apr 2, 2022)

I tried to find a 5 to 8 year old sex education class in the whole state of Florida unsuccessfully. 

But a law banning the nonexistent doesn't harm anyone.

It's just to purport the idea that this was actually being done. The gullible shall feast.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> No sane person on this forum recognizes you as any kind of authority on what constitutes being _“decent people”_. You're almost exactly the most possible opposite of a decent person.



Says the Homicidal maniac who wants to murder women for having abortions?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> A trip to the school library-------and they can access sexual information in a clinical sense easily. A borrowed computer/tablet from anywhere.
> 
> 5-8 years old don't care about sex to begin with.



Which was never the point to start with.  

The problem here is that you folks on the right think that gay people do nothing but have sex.   You can actually talk about gay - or straight - people without talking about sex. 

The problem with "Don't Say Gay" is that it tries to pretend gay people don't exist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which was never the point to start with.
> 
> The problem here is that you folks on the right think that gay people do nothing but have sex.   You can actually talk about gay - or straight - people without talking about sex.
> 
> ...



Except Don't Say Gay was noting but a liberal lie.  The law doesn't contain any such language.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So a bunch of rich slave rapists didn't want to pay their fair share in taxes, that means we have to keep following their every bad idea?
> 
> So by that logic, when you get sick, we need to bleed you. No Chemotherapy or any that other commie modern medicine, when you step into the hospital, announce that you want to do it the Founding Father Way and have them bleed you.



WTF do taxes and bleeding have to do with this subject?  Do you start drinking this early on the weekends or something?  The founders didn't want unchallenged power in one area of the country.  We are not a democracy, we are a Republic.  They didn't want the minority to have control over the majority, but everybody still getting equal representation to a point.  That's why the House seats are based on population but every state gets two Senators equally regardless if you're Texas or Rhode Island.  



JoeB131 said:


> Slums happen because people become dependent on government. you are dependent on government. See how that works.



No, slums happen when you have people who could otherwise work but live on taxpayer money moving into an area.  They bring their crime, noise and filth with them.  Many of those areas are destroyed by government when HUD targets an area for destruction.  They bring in low income people who bring the ghetto with them.  It's why segregation kept areas nice and crime free.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 2, 2022)

Anyone who wants the state to teach sex to 5 year old without parent al consent is truly fucked in the head and should kill themselves FOR THE GREATER GOOD.

MAKE THE SACRIFICE, PLEASE.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Except Don't Say Gay was noting but a liberal lie. The law doesn't contain any such language.



Actually- as pointed out, the law is vague.  Ms. Smith can talk about her wife, and that would be grounds for a complaint under this law.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> WTF do taxes and bleeding have to do with this subject? Do you start drinking this early on the weekends or something? The founders didn't want unchallenged power in one area of the country. We are not a democracy, we are a Republic. They didn't want the minority to have control over the majority, but everybody still getting equal representation to a point. That's why the House seats are based on population but every state gets two Senators equally regardless if you're Texas or Rhode Island.



The founders also shit in chamberpots, bled themselves when they got sick, thought slavery was a nifty idea.  Why exactly do we need to follow the reasoning of 18th century savages in a 21st century world. 

There is no good reason for an electoral college giving extra votes to rural areas.  The current system doesn't allow for "equal" representation, it gives extra representation to rural areas.   Not something the Founding Slave Rapists would have thought of, because Urban centers would have been an alien concept. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, slums happen when you have people who could otherwise work *but live on taxpayer money *moving into an area. They bring their crime, noise and filth with them. Many of those areas are destroyed by government when HUD targets an area for destruction. They bring in low income people who bring the ghetto with them. It's why segregation kept areas nice and crime free.



Says a guy who lives on the taxpayers dime. 

Last condo I lived at, we had 30 HUD families in a 256 unit complex.   Funny thing happened. The area wasn't destroyed.  The town itself is still fine. 

If a town like yours is becoming a slum, it's because of bad policy in retaining jobs.  I've been to your city, you can see what happened.  Industry used you up and threw you away.  But of course you blame poor people of color to what rich white people did to you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Anyone who wants the state to teach sex to 5 year old without parent al consent is truly fucked in the head and should kill themselves FOR THE GREATER GOOD.
> 
> MAKE THE SACRIFICE, PLEASE.



Nobody was teaching sex to five year olds.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody was teaching sex to five year olds.


So the ban shouldnt be an issue.

If its not being done, the ban should be fine.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > No sane person on this forum recognizes you as any kind of authority on what constitutes being _“decent people”_.  You're almost exactly the most possible opposite of a decent person.
> ...



  It's funny how often it happens that you think you are refuting something I said, when you're only proving that I was right; such as here, for example, where you condemn me for wishing that those who savagely murder the most innocent and defenseless of all human beings in cold blood should be properly brought to justice for doing so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> So the ban shouldnt be an issue.
> 
> If its not being done, the ban should be fine.



Normally, no.  The problem is that the law is so vaguely worded that answering little Timmy's question about something he saw on Will and Grace last night could be a violation of the law. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It's funny how often it happens that you think you are refuting something I said, when you're only proving that I was right; such as here, for example, where you condemn me for wishing that those who savagely murder the most innocent and defenseless of all human beings in cold blood should be properly brought to justice for doing so.



There was only one country in the history of the world that executed people for performing abortions.   That was Nazi Germany.   
You are known by the company you keep.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 2, 2022)

The cult want to destroy the family unit and indoctrimate children.  We know what this is all about.

THE GOVERNMENT WAS SUPPOSED TO STAY OUT OF OUR BEDROOM, REMEMBER?!


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 2, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The cult want to destroy the family unit and indoctrimate children. We know what this is all about.
> 
> THE GOVERNMENT WAS SUPPOSED TO STAY OUT OF OUR BEDROOM, REMEMBER?!



How is your family destroyed by gay folks being a thing?   I think we had this same discussion during the Gay Marriage debate, that you all insisted allowing gay marriage would destroy the family.  

What you want is government to affirm your values, and reject other people's values.  

Look, if one is determined to raise their kid to be homophobic, and he doesn't have the misfortune of actually being gay (because sexual orientation isn't really a choice nor can it be learned), then nothing he is going to hear in school is going to change his mind about his bigotries.  He is probably going to have as much of a hard time coping with the real world as a kid raised by Klan Nazis will when they encounter black people at work


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 2, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


So do serial killers.
Are children taught about them?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 2, 2022)

d0gbreath said:


> I tried to find a 5 to 8 year old sex education class in the whole state of Florida unsuccessfully.
> 
> But a law banning the nonexistent doesn't harm anyone.
> 
> It's just to purport the idea that this was actually being done. The gullible shall feast.



It passed through the Florida state house.

Elections have consequences.

It what the majority of Floridians want.

Isnt that what the left says when they pass laws?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Normally, no. The problem is that the law is so vaguely worded that answering little Timmy's question about something he saw on Will and Grace last night could be a violation of the law.



Do you think if a kid has a question about something they seen or heard they are going to wait the next day for school to ask the teacher?  Of course not.  Kids don't have that kind of memory.  If they have a question, they will ask the parents--not the teacher.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.


That is the right and responsibility of parents, not public schools.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which was never the point to start with.
> 
> The problem here is that you folks on the right think that gay people do nothing but have sex.   You can actually talk about gay - or straight - people without talking about sex.
> 
> ...


Since sex is what being gay is all about you have no point.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually- as pointed out, the law is vague.  Ms. Smith can talk about her wife, and that would be grounds for a complaint under this law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually there is and always will be which is to temper the will and tyranny of the majority and to ensure that massive social changes are not forced upon the population by a simple majority vote.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody was teaching sex to five year olds.


Then what are you bitching about?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually- as pointed out, the law is vague. Ms. Smith can talk about her wife, and that would be grounds for a complaint under this law.



Good, then let Ms. Smith talk about her wife with friends and family, not with our children. 



JoeB131 said:


> The founders also shit in chamberpots, bled themselves when they got sick, thought slavery was a nifty idea. Why exactly do we need to follow the reasoning of 18th century savages in a 21st century world.
> 
> There is no good reason for an electoral college giving extra votes to rural areas. The current system doesn't allow for "equal" representation, it gives extra representation to rural areas. Not something the Founding Slave Rapists would have thought of, because Urban centers would have been an alien concept.



What it actually does is give rural areas more equal representation to large populated areas so they don't dominate the entire country.  Like I said, the same concept is used in our Congress in the Senate.  Why should we adhere to our founders concept?  Because that Constitution and their philosophy is what helped make us the greatest, strongest and most wealthiest country in the world.  That's why.   If you want to change it, have the commies offer a constitutional amendment, another brilliant concept by those very wise people of yesteryear.  



JoeB131 said:


> Says a guy who lives on the taxpayers dime.
> 
> Last condo I lived at, we had 30 HUD families in a 256 unit complex. Funny thing happened. The area wasn't destroyed. The town itself is still fine.
> 
> If a town like yours is becoming a slum, it's because of bad policy in retaining jobs. I've been to your city, you can see what happened. Industry used you up and threw you away. But of course you blame poor people of color to what rich white people did to you.



We have plenty of jobs here and plenty of areas that are virtually crime free and beautiful.  So you are wrong as always.  In fact 15 minutes down my street you would find an entirely different world than where I live.  Slums don't happen by themselves.  It's people that create them, especially when government assists.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Normally, no.  The problem is that the law is so vaguely worded that answering little Timmy's question about something he saw on Will and Grace last night could be a violation of the law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell would teachers be discussing what happened on Will and Grace  in class instead of teaching the prescribed curricula?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is your family destroyed by gay folks being a thing?   I think we had this same discussion during the Gay Marriage debate, that you all insisted allowing gay marriage would destroy the family.
> 
> What you want is government to affirm your values, and reject other people's values.
> 
> Look, if one is determined to raise their kid to be homophobic, and he doesn't have the misfortune of actually being gay (because sexual orientation isn't really a choice nor can it be learned), then nothing he is going to hear in school is going to change his mind about his bigotries.  He is probably going to have as much of a hard time coping with the real world as a kid raised by Klan Nazis will when they encounter black people at work


It isn't the job of the gov't to affirm anyone's values.

The purpose of the Federal Gov't is to pass and enforce laws fairly for all, not social engineering promoting Homosexuality, transwhateverism, or any other perversion.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 3, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Desantis signs bill into LAW to not teach sex ed to children 5-8 years old in Florida​



Pretty shocking that you actually need to create a law AGAINST such a thing so that leftwing subversives don't start imposing sexuality upon children who are another 5-10 years away yet from even having their first sexual urges!

What next?  Teaching masturbation theory to 3 year olds?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is your family destroyed by gay folks being a thing?   I think we had this same discussion during the Gay Marriage debate, that you all insisted allowing gay marriage would destroy the family.
> 
> What you want is government to affirm your values, and reject other people's values.
> 
> Look, if one is determined to raise their kid to be homophobic, and he doesn't have the misfortune of actually being gay (because sexual orientation isn't really a choice nor can it be learned), then nothing he is going to hear in school is going to change his mind about his bigotries.  He is probably going to have as much of a hard time coping with the real world as a kid raised by Klan Nazis will when they encounter black people at work


If that's true then there's no such thing as a true bisexual.

Basic biology sets the parameters for the human race and what is "Normal and Natural", the promotion of anything else is an abomination that our young children absolutely should not have forced on them by public schools.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Pretty shocking that you actually need to create a law AGAINST such a thing so that leftwing subversives don't start imposing sexuality upon children who are another 5-10 years away yet from even having their first sexual urges!
> 
> What next?  Teaching masturbation theory to 3 year olds?



Please, don't give them any ideas.  That's their next line in the sand to cross after they finish crossing this one unless stopped.


----------



## NightFox (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


What a surprise that JoeB thinks that teaching 5 YEAR OLDS about transgenderism and homosexuality is just A-OKAY… 

He‘s not only deep into anti-Semitism , he’s also a triple A pedophiliac in his spare time.

November is coming Joe,  You and your fellow perverted woketards are going to be in for a surprise.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is your family destroyed by gay folks being a thing?   I think we had this same discussion during the Gay Marriage debate, that you all insisted allowing gay marriage would destroy the family.
> 
> What you want is government to affirm your values, and reject other people's values.
> 
> Look, if one is determined to raise their kid to be homophobic, and he doesn't have the misfortune of actually being gay (because sexual orientation isn't really a choice nor can it be learned), then nothing he is going to hear in school is going to change his mind about his bigotries.  He is probably going to have as much of a hard time coping with the real world as a kid raised by Klan Nazis will when they encounter black people at work


Can't you stop with the proggie bullshit for even a microsecond?

Race baiting too? This crap is so transparent it's stupid.

You need a new act.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Which was never the point to start with.
> 
> The problem here is that you folks on the right think that gay people do nothing but have sex.   You can actually talk about gay - or straight - people without talking about sex.
> 
> ...


You have already admitted what this is really is about even if you don't realize it---its about manipulating the little kids into accepting and exploring homosexuality.   NORMAL ADULTS do not obsess with teaching little kids about theirs or anyone  else's sex choices.   Only those looking to sexualize kids do.   LEAVE the kids alone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> So do serial killers.
> Are children taught about them?



So you think gays are like serial killers?   Wow, that's a stretch of logic.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Do you think if a kid has a question about something they seen or heard they are going to wait the next day for school to ask the teacher? Of course not. Kids don't have that kind of memory. If they have a question, they will ask the parents--not the teacher.



Really, when I grew up, we asked teachers about stuff we saw on TV all the time.  And that's when we only had three channels to watch.  



ColonelAngus said:


> It passed through the Florida state house.
> 
> Elections have consequences.
> 
> ...



you mean after Florida engaged in decades of voter suppression, it got a goofy law that no one really understands the consequences of.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Since sex is what being gay is all about you have no point.





Desert Texan said:


> Actually there is and always will be which is to temper the will and tyranny of the majority and to ensure that massive social changes are not forced upon the population by a simple majority vote.



Yeah, guy, social change is good.  And inevitable.  Delaying it causes more problems than it solves. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Good, then let Ms. Smith talk about her wife with friends and family, not with our children.



Okay, let's do the same with Mrs. Jones, the straight teacher, when she wants to talk about her husband.  Oh, wait, no, that's why this is a "don't say gay" bill.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> What it actually does is give rural areas more equal representation to large populated areas so they don't dominate the entire country. Like I said, the same concept is used in our Congress in the Senate.



Actually, what it does in disenfranchise most of the states, big and small, and toss the election to a few "Swing" states. Eventually, when Hispanic immigration makes Texas and Florida Blue States, you are going to resent the EC a lot.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why should we adhere to our founders concept? Because that Constitution and their philosophy is what helped make us the greatest, strongest and most wealthiest country in the world. That's why. If you want to change it, have the commies offer a constitutional amendment, another brilliant concept by those very wise people of yesteryear.



So by that logic WHEN China passes us up as the strongest and wealthiest country, we should all emulate their system?  

Our system of government clearly doesn't work when an angry minority can hold up progress, we are 26 TRILLION in debt because our politicians can be easily bought. We are a country in decline and we need to reform, and you don't reform by going backwards. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> We have plenty of jobs here and plenty of areas that are virtually crime free and beautiful. So you are wrong as always. In fact 15 minutes down my street you would find an entirely different world than where I live. Slums don't happen by themselves. It's people that create them, especially when government assists.


Uh, dude, I've been to your city.  The only thing missing were the Zombies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Since sex is what being gay is all about you have no point.


So is being straight just about sex?  You must think there's a lot of sex going on out there.  



Desert Texan said:


> Why the hell would teachers be discussing what happened on Will and Grace in class instead of teaching the prescribed curricula?



Because kids have questions... 



Desert Texan said:


> If that's true then there's no such thing as a true bisexual.
> 
> Basic biology sets the parameters for the human race and what is "Normal and Natural", the promotion of anything else is an abomination that our young children absolutely should not have forced on them by public schools.



You do realize that homosexuality and bisexuality exist in the animal Kingdom, right?  What doesn't exist in the animal Kingdom is homophobia.  Animals just don't care.  



NightFox said:


> November is coming Joe, You and your fellow perverted woketards are going to be in for a surprise.



November is coming.  Then REpublicans will remind everyone how crazy they are, and Biden will get re-elected.  Just like Clinton and Obama did.  



scruffy said:


> Can't you stop with the proggie bullshit for even a microsecond?
> 
> Race baiting too? This crap is so transparent it's stupid.
> 
> You need a new act.



Duly noted that you couldn't answer the question.   You guys insisted that gay marriage would "Destroy the family'.  Well, Gay marriage happened.  Families were not destroyed. Imagine that. 



Turtlesoup said:


> You have already admitted what this is really is about even if you don't realize it---its about manipulating the little kids into accepting and exploring homosexuality. NORMAL ADULTS do not obsess with teaching little kids about theirs or anyone else's sex choices. Only those looking to sexualize kids do. LEAVE the kids alone.



Why is accepting other people a bad thing.  As far as exploring, kids will explore.  1 in 8 men and 25% of women ADMIT to have tried gay sex at some point.   And that's the ones who will admit it.  The actual numbers are probably a lot higher.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Pretty shocking that you actually need to create a law AGAINST such a thing so that leftwing subversives don't start imposing sexuality upon children who are another 5-10 years away yet from even having their first sexual urges!
> 
> What next?  Teaching masturbation theory to 3 year olds?





JoeB131 said:


> So is being straight just about sex?  You must think there's a lot of sex going on out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kids also have parents and grandparents with whom they can have those discussion after the reach what their family determines to be the proper age.

Homosexuality and bisexuality are both aberrant behaviors in wild populations of higher mammals that's why they are generally shunned by the pack or herd.

If sexual preference is not about sex just what is it about?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So you think gays are like serial killers?   Wow, that's a stretch of logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elaborate on Florida’s voter suppression.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is your family destroyed by gay folks being a thing?   I think we had this same discussion during the Gay Marriage debate, that you all insisted allowing gay marriage would destroy the family.
> 
> What you want is government to affirm your values, and reject other people's values.
> 
> Look, if one is determined to raise their kid to be homophobic, and he doesn't have the misfortune of actually being gay (because sexual orientation isn't really a choice nor can it be learned), then nothing he is going to hear in school is going to change his mind about his bigotries.  He is probably going to have as much of a hard time coping with the real world as a kid raised by Klan Nazis will when they encounter black people at work


Core American values, principles and what is normal was established in this nation for this society long ago. This shit isn’t normal and it should never be considered normal. A family unit consists of one man and one woman...and possibly children.
This is nothing new, the Left has been trying to tear down and rewrite the unwritten rules for this society for decades...you sick fucks won’t give up on pushing anything and everything abnormal, indecent, immoral and filthy…it’s why good, real core Americans long for the day when Leftists are contained to Auschwitz type concentration camps. (I'll volunteer to be the gasser)

“We swear, just think faggots are cool and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just get God out of schools and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just give 3.5 million wetbacks Amnesty and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just let us regulate your guns a little and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just believe chicks with dicks are normal and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just give Mexico free healthcare and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

“We swear, just allow us to monetarily penalize our most productive citizens just a little more and we’ll never push anything on you good, real, core Americans again.”

The good news for you is; nutless conservatives will continue to allow you to shove whatever you want up their pussified asses...You just have to be patient, let them pretend to resist for a short period...they always fall into full submission....trust me, they do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Kids also have parents and grandparents with whom they can have those discussion after the reach what their family determines to be the proper age.
> 
> Homosexuality and bisexuality are both aberrant behaviors in wild populations of higher mammals that's why they are generally shunned by the pack or herd.
> 
> If sexual preference is not about sex just what is it about?



And what if they are gay and their parents and grandparents are raging homophobes? 

Actually, animals don't really care...  they don't shun other animals over sex.  Getting hung up about sex is a human thing.  

It's not just bout sex, that's the point.


----------



## iceberg (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


so do lying assholes who misrepresent things so they can be a lying asshole.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Core American values, principles and what is normal was established in this nation for this society long ago. This shit isn’t normal and it should never be considered normal. A family unit consists of one man and one woman...and possibly children.
> This is nothing new, the Left has been trying to tear down and rewrite the unwritten rules for this society for decades...you sick fucks won’t give up on pushing anything and everything abnormal, indecent, immoral and filthy…it’s why good, real core Americans long for the day when Leftists are contained to Auschwitz type concentration camps. (I'll volunteer to be the gasser)



You might have a point there.  By why just go with the list you hate. 


At various times, this country - the "Good core Americans" as you call them, hated Catholics, Jews, Germans, Italians, Irish.   My German Grandfather was called a Kraut and worse when he came to this country.  (He changed his name from Ludwig to Louis to sound less German, and how he pronounced the family name.) 

At the end of the day, we find that we all have more in common than we have different.  As much as you go hysterical about gays, they really just want all the same things you want.  The ironic thing is you spend time  hating on them, Mexicans, blacks instead of being worried about the rich who are the ones screwing you over and making you a "Broke Loser". 



BrokeLoser said:


> The good news for you is; nutless conservatives will continue to allow you to shove whatever you want up their pussified asses...You just have to be patient, let them pretend to resist for a short period...they always fall into full submission....trust me, they do.



They inevitably do because at the end of the day, your bigotries are kind of ugly and no one wants to be associated with them.  The real problem is that the one percent have no longer found your homophobia to be politically useful.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Elaborate on Florida’s voter suppression.



Purging thousands of black people from the rolls in 2000.  Rolling back voting rights for ex-convicts after the people of Florida voted to restore them. I could go on, but why bother. 

Democracy terrifies you.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Purging thousands of black people from the rolls in 2000.  Rolling back voting rights for ex-convicts after the people of Florida voted to restore them. I could go on, but why bother.
> 
> Democracy terrifies you.


I’m sure only minorities were purged.
Any other bullshit you’d like to post?

How about Cuomo’s Criminal Reform?
Kill Whitey and pay a $150.00 fine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I’m sure only minorities were purged.
> Any other bullshit you’d like to post?
> 
> How about Cuomo’s Criminal Reform?
> Kill Whitey and pay a $150.00 fine.



I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting. 

Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting.
> 
> Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...


NYS Law.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting.
> 
> Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...


BTW, the new DA in NYC won’t prosecute any crimes.
Maybe it’s you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> NYS Law.



Link? 



Indeependent said:


> BTW, the new DA in NYC won’t prosecute any crimes.
> Maybe it’s you.



Again, Link?  

I mean, I know he isn't prosecuting Trump, but I don't think he's given up on prosecuting any crimes.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So is being straight just about sex?  You must think there's a lot of sex going on out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mental illness in the US is also on the rise........
And there you go again---admitting that the reason why gays want/are obsessing about getting to access young kids is to manipulate them into being gay or trying gay.  "By accepting other people" you mean being gay which means more young sexual partners for the old fairies.   Don't you realize that this would cause psychological issues for the kids?  Leave the kids alone.


----------



## j-mac (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Purging thousands of black people from the rolls in 2000.  Rolling back voting rights for ex-convicts after the people of Florida voted to restore them. I could go on, but why bother.
> 
> Democracy terrifies you.


Democracy doesn’t scare us, it’s how people like you are bastardizing it.


----------



## healthmyths (Apr 3, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...


You mean like this? Plus look at the idiots!  The ones that most likely have COVID and would die NO MASK... while having the kids who As of 3/16/22 made up less than 921 deaths. Less than 0.0012446%!  And it is downright cruel right?  Forcing THEM to wear masks while attending the signing by Biden!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, when I grew up, we asked teachers about stuff we saw on TV all the time. And that's when we only had three channels to watch.



I don't recall ever having any personal or social conversations with teachers until I was a teen.  But of course back in the day of three channels, we didn't have any questions because all the people on our television shows were normal.


----------



## iceberg (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting.
> 
> Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...


I'd ask you for a link where someone on the right thinks gay people have sex 24x7.

or a link where the bill SAYS DON'T SAY GAY. 

But those strawman only exist in your own hate.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

NightFox said:


> What a surprise that JoeB thinks that teaching 5 YEAR OLDS about transgenderism and homosexuality is just A-OKAY…
> 
> He‘s not only deep into anti-Semitism , he’s also a triple A pedophiliac in his spare time.
> 
> November is coming Joe,  You and your fellow perverted woketards are going to be in for a surprise.



Not too much of a surprise according to polls and the enthusiasm gap.  Why do you suppose they are trying to pass a bill to fix the elections so they almost never lose?  We know Democrats can't compete with Republicans in a fair election.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Mental illness in the US is also on the rise........
> And there you go again---admitting that the reason why gays want/are obsessing about getting to access young kids is to manipulate them into being gay or trying gay. "By accepting other people" you mean being gay which means more young sexual partners for the old fairies. Don't you realize that this would cause psychological issues for the kids? Leave the kids alone.



Actually, no it isn't on the rise, we are just getting better at identifying it.  

For instance, I suspect my late father suffered from PTSD due to his experiences in WWII.  But they really didn't have a name for it in the 1970's, much less how to look for it.  


Nobody is going to make your kid gay.  Either they are going to be gay or they are going to be straight.   no one gets up one morning and decides their sexual orientation.  Being more accepting means accepting who you are and accepting who other people are.   That's actually a GOOD thing. 

Most gay kids are going to be gay with people their own age, for the same reason most straight people are going to be straight with people their own age.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting.
> 
> Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...



How could he do that if the minorities responded to the request?  Are you saying minorities are too stupid to return a postage paid card indicating they still want to stay on the voter rolls even though they didn't vote for a while?


----------



## iceberg (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, no it isn't on the rise, we are just getting better at identifying it.
> 
> For instance, I suspect my late father suffered from PTSD due to his experiences in WWII.  But they really didn't have a name for it in the 1970's, much less how to look for it.
> 
> ...


well then, if they are going to be there of their own ambitions, no need to teach it in school.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not too much of a surprise according to polls and the enthusiasm gap. Why do you suppose they are trying to pass a bill to fix the elections so they almost never lose? We know Democrats can't compete with Republicans in a fair election.



A fair election is "guy who gets the most votes, wins."   Republicans live in mortal terror of that. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I don't recall ever having any personal or social conversations with teachers until I was a teen. But of course back in the day of three channels, we didn't have any questions because all the people on our television shows were normal.



Actually, you are the same age I am, and what I remember was the nuns ranting in class about what was on TV.  

When they televised_ Bonnie and Clyde_, (with Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway) the nuns decided they had to tell us that these were REALLY REALLY BAD PEOPLE who weren't pretty and didn't deserve to have a movie about them.  

I also remember they organized a protest about the _Helter Skelter_ mini-series, which was about about as dry as you could get as a legal procedural.  Seriously, episodes of _Law & Order _are more exciting 

Every week the Catholic Newspaper would issue a weekly list of movies on TV and at the theater with grades on them on what we weren't allowed to watch.  Some of the picks were truly bizarre, like Universal's 1943 comedy "_The Invisible Woman_", which they condemned for reasons I can't figure out.  I guess because she was naked when she was invisible.  Who knows.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How could he do that if the minorities responded to the request? Are you saying minorities are too stupid to return a postage paid card indicating they still want to stay on the voter rolls even though they didn't vote for a while?



You read every bit of junk mail that comes through your mailbox?  I don't.   The method they used was intended to remove minorities from the rolls.  You know it. I know it.  

Seriously, you could see a Klansman lynch a black guy, and you'd be excusing it.  I don't think I've ever seen you take the side of a black guy, once, ever.


----------



## Sandisk (Apr 3, 2022)

I don't give a fuck about the purpose of the Bill.

But I HATE it because it restricts free speech.

I doubt this bill will survive a trip to the SCOTUS.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> I don't give a fuck about the purpose of the Bill.
> 
> But I HATE it because it restricts free speech.
> 
> I doubt this bill will survive a trip to the SCOTUS.



Why wouldn't it?  You mean there are constitutional protections of what you're allowed and not allowed to say at work?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You read every bit of junk mail that comes through your mailbox?  I don't.   The method they used was intended to remove minorities from the rolls.  You know it. I know it.
> 
> Seriously, you could see a Klansman lynch a black guy, and you'd be excusing it.  I don't think I've ever seen you take the side of a black guy, once, ever.



Why is that, because I'm not pandering to your non-stop lies?  Show some evidence this was Jeb's intent.  You make this shit up in your head and expect somebody.......anybody to believe it without a hint of evidence.  

Voter purges are to remove dead people, people who moved out of the district, or people without the ability to vote off the rolls.  They send the same cards to white people as they do any other race.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> A fair election is "guy who gets the most votes, wins."   Republicans live in mortal terror of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if they did, it was at a time before liberals destroyed entertainment with their perversion so all shows were innocent.  In our school they taught math, English, science and things kids needed to learn about.  We didn't have shows or ads of Sally loves Sally.  People had some morality back then.  Liberals destroyed that.


----------



## Sandisk (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why wouldn't it?  You mean there are constitutional protections of what you're allowed and not allowed to say at work?




First - NO ONE fucking tells me what to say at work. I have worked for myself since I was 25.
Second - they are not work related.
These are government restrictions on free speech.
A TOTALLY different thing.

Also, the Bill/law is vague.
The Constitution does not like 'vagueness'.
It likes specificity.

I am not going to argue this point...we will see.

But I would be very surprised if this bill/law survives the inevitable challenge in the SCOTUS.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

Sandisk said:


> First - NO ONE fucking tells me what to say at work. I have worked for myself since I was 25.
> Second - they are not work related.
> These are government restrictions on free speech.
> A TOTALLY different thing.
> ...



I doubt they'll even hear any case brought to them.  I can't go to work tomorrow and tell my boss his wife is an ugly pig.  He will fire me and there is nothing I could do about it.  Government is not stopping free speech of any teacher, just restricting free speech while being paid as an employee of the taxpayers.  They can leave that classroom and talk about whatever they desire on their own time.  If they thought there was such a case, they would have filed it the minute DeSantis signed the bill.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Voter purges are to remove *dead people*, people who moved out of the district, or people without the ability to vote off the rolls.



  Keep in mind that Incel Joe is (or at least claims to be) from *SHIT*cago, a city that, long before voter fraud was in vogue in the rest of the country, was notorious for it, and especially for fraud that involved votes cast on behalf of the dead.  *SHIT*cago's history of voter fraud goes back almost a century.









						Chicago And Rigged Elections? The History Is Even Crazier Than You've Heard
					

These days, suspicious voting is incredibly rare — but that was not always the case.




					blockclubchicago.org


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Apr 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Keep in mind that Incel Joe is (or at least claims to be) from *SHIT*cago, a city that, long before voter fraud was in vogue in the rest of the country, was notorious for it, and especially for fraud that involved votes cast on behalf of the dead.  *SHIT*cago's history of voter fraud goes back almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Democrats won't teach kids about democracy and the value of freedom of choice but 
they will eagerly teach Bobby and Susie what the willy is for and how to use it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Keep in mind that Incel Joe is (or at least claims to be) from *SHIT*cago, a city that, long before voter fraud was in vogue in the rest of the country, was notorious for it, and especially for fraud that involved votes cast on behalf of the dead.  *SHIT*cago's history of voter fraud goes back almost a century.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's difficult to have intelligent discussions when your adversary turns every single thing into race.  Like Jeb or anybody else is going through the names trying to determine what the race is of the name they are looking at.


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody was teaching sex to five year olds.


Then why are you here bleating your bullshit? Your overreactions tell us that this is exactly what was happening. And you don’t like it that parents have told you NO!


----------



## lantern2814 (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask you if you had a link to the person who only got a $150.00 fine, but it's probably some shit you are distorting.
> 
> Yes, the focus of Jeb Bush's purge was to get minorities off the voting rolls...


No you lying shitstain. It was to remove the DEAD from the rolls. Something your fellow morons fought tooth and nail to STOP from happening. Your lies, misogyny, and pure bullshit are getting old. Follow a man’s wife into the bathroom in front of him yet coward?


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 3, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> A governor doing his duty and protecting the tender aged children of his state.
> 
> Wow, how rare.
> 
> Well done Gov, well done.



What exactly is he protecting anyone from???????  DeSantis has completely lost his fucking mind, and needs to leave for the home now.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, no it isn't on the rise, we are just getting better at identifying it.
> 
> For instance, I suspect my late father suffered from PTSD due to his experiences in WWII.  But they really didn't have a name for it in the 1970's, much less how to look for it.
> 
> ...


Mental illness is on the rise--------
You are wrong about PTSD btw pumpkin, I remember seeing brochures for PTSD in the mid 90's in the base doctor offices wondering why everyone thought that it was such a grand new thing following the gulf.   (For those that don't know---the bases put up a lot of miscellaneous brochures on different medical conditions, morale and welfare etc type brochures and place them in racks around the bases.) 

No you won't turn my kid gay, but they will certainly try and then do as the libs do now when you don't follow their mentally ill mantras and attack.  ERgo kids who are  highly suspectible to peer pressures such as the low self-esteen will submit to it thusly messing them up for life.   I remember the 70's and how the communists (bisexual ones) operated---they would brag that if they could control one's sexuality that they knew they controlled them completely.  SEE Charlie Manson and JIm JONES for reference. 

Kids accepting what is wrong is a big issue that will mess with their morals and psyche for life.  

Leave the kids alone you old pervert---if you actually believed that they will be what they are meant to be you wouldn't be obsessed with sexually manipulating them when they are young.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why is that, because I'm not pandering to your non-stop lies? Show some evidence this was Jeb's intent. You make this shit up in your head and expect somebody.......anybody to believe it without a hint of evidence.
> 
> Voter purges are to remove dead people, people who moved out of the district, or people without the ability to vote off the rolls. They send the same cards to white people as they do any other race.



Except Bush removed people who had been living at those addresses for years. 









						FACT CHECK: Gov. Jeb Bush Tries to Rewrite History on Florida’s Voter Purge - Florida Democratic Party
					

Today, Jeb Bush tried again to rewrite history, pretending flawed voter purges under his watch as Florida governor did not disproportionately disenfranchise African Americans.  From earlier today in Iowa:  REPORTER: Do you think that African-Americans were disproportionately affected by the...




					www.floridadems.org
				






Ray From Cleveland said:


> Even if they did, it was at a time before liberals destroyed entertainment with their perversion so all shows were innocent. In our school they taught math, English, science and things kids needed to learn about. We didn't have shows or ads of Sally loves Sally. People had some morality back then. Liberals destroyed that.



Showing people as they are is "peversion"?  Hey, check this scene out...  this is a scene that happened in our lifetimes and it was considered controversial.  It involved a white man kissing a black woman. 





And yes, people like you were outraged by it.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I doubt they'll even hear any case brought to them. I can't go to work tomorrow and tell my boss his wife is an ugly pig. He will fire me and there is nothing I could do about it. Government is not stopping free speech of any teacher, just restricting free speech while being paid as an employee of the taxpayers. They can leave that classroom and talk about whatever they desire on their own time. If they thought there was such a case, they would have filed it the minute DeSantis signed the bill.



Here's the problem.  Teachers don't work for the State.  They work for their individual school districts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> You are wrong about PTSD btw pumpkin, I remember seeing brochures for PTSD in the mid 90's in the base doctor offices wondering why everyone thought that it was such a grand new thing following the gulf. (For those that don't know---the bases put up a lot of miscellaneous brochures on different medical conditions, morale and welfare etc type brochures and place them in racks around the bases.)


My dad passed in 1981... long before PTSD became a watch-word and even then, mostly to describe vets of Vietnam, not WWII.  



Turtlesoup said:


> No you won't turn my kid gay, but they will certainly try and then do as the libs do now when you don't follow their mentally ill mantras and attack. ERgo kids who are highly suspectible to peer pressures such as the low self-esteen will submit to it thusly messing them up for life. I remember the 70's and how the communists (bisexual ones) operated---they would brag that if they could control one's sexuality that they knew they controlled them completely. SEE Charlie Manson and JIm JONES for reference.



You are working on the assumption that sexual orientation can be programmed.  If that were the case, no kids who ever grew up in a strictly religious household would ever grow up to be gay, and we know that simply isn't the case.  

Why go back to the 1970's... All through history there have been cults that have preyed on the weak minded, but it's not like we are going to ban religion.  

What I remember about the 70's is that the Priests and Brothers in the Catholic Church had a reputation and you never wanted to be left alone with one of them.   But the Church kept moving the bad actors around when they got caught.  



Turtlesoup said:


> Kids accepting what is wrong is a big issue that will mess with their morals and psyche for life.



Except you really haven't told me why being gay is "wrong".   

So why is being gay wrong, other than you think it's icky and your imaginary fairy in the sky says it's wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Keep in mind that @Incel Joe is (or at least claims to be) from *SHIT*cago, a city that, long before voter fraud was in vogue in the rest of the country, was notorious for it, and especially for fraud that involved votes cast on behalf of the dead. *SHIT*cago's history of voter fraud goes back almost a century.



How can you tell when a Mormon is lying? It's lips are moving.   

Chicago had no more voter fraud than any other part of the country.  What it USED to have is a machine that was very effective in getting out the vote.  

For instance, my Dad was pretty much a Nixon Republican (back in the old days before the Religious crazies took over the GOP).   Yet he voted Democratic in all the local elections?  Why?  Because the precinct captain made sure he had a good relationship with him and got out the vote.  He followed up with people in the neighborhood to make sure that city services were getting to them as needed, such as clearing trees or making sure that garbage cans were replaced.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Apr 3, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


He is a piece of shit and the GOP are monsters


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except Bush removed people who had been living at those addresses for years.



If they didn't return their card, yes, they were removed, just like people of any race who didn't return their card.  Did you look at your link?  Hardly what anybody would consider evidence.  



JoeB131 said:


> Showing people as they are is "peversion"? Hey, check this scene out... this is a scene that happened in our lifetimes and it was considered controversial. It involved a white man kissing a black woman.



Yes, a lot of people were (are) disgusted by such things, but it's still man and woman.



JoeB131 said:


> Here's the problem. Teachers don't work for the State. They work for their individual school districts.



Who ever said they work for the state?  I said they are employees of taxpayers.  I know this because I'm one of them.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 3, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> He is a piece of shit and the GOP are monsters



The cult are pedos.


----------



## Peace (Apr 3, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents pretty much refuse to talk to their kids about sex. If they do it turns out they are terribly misinformed as well. It's why sex education exists in the first place. Most parents were overjoyed to delegate "the talk" to others so they can keep pretending their kids are innocent little angels.


A five year old doesn’t need the talk and the only thing they should know is no one should ever touch them down there unless it is medical reason only and that goes for a six, seven and eight year old…

They don’t need to know you prefer the same sex and if a parent want to talk to their kid at that age then that is their damn choice but anyone at a school should not be doing this at that age!


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 3, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, a lot of people were (are) disgusted by such things, but it's still man and woman.



Why do I get the feeling that you were one of the people who was upset when Captain Kirk kissed Lt. Uhura?  

Ironically, Actress Nichelle Nichols, who played Uhura, wanted to leave the show because they weren't giving her enough to do.  Dr. Martin Luther King talked her out of it, because it was a groundbreaking role, even a minor one.  

25 years later, Star Trek Deep Space Nine premiered, with Avery Brooks- a black man - as the lead. My opinion, it was the best Trek show produced up to that point or since.  It featured one of the first same sex kissed on TV. 





Today, you have Star Trek Discovery, which is generally an awful show, but it does include a Gender Fluid character as well as several gay characters.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What exactly is he protecting anyone from???????  DeSantis has completely lost his fucking mind, and needs to leave for the home now.


He is protecting 5-7 year old children from the degenerates who want to force their sexual views on them, Shitstain.

Why don't you worry about your shithole fascist dictatorship up there in Kanada and butt out of things that don't concern  you, Fuckwit?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What exactly is he protecting anyone from???????  DeSantis has completely lost his fucking mind, and needs to leave for the home now.


From people like yourself that would seek to pollute the minds of tender age children.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Mental illness is on the rise--------
> You are wrong about PTSD btw pumpkin, I remember seeing brochures for PTSD in the mid 90's in the base doctor offices wondering why everyone thought that it was such a grand new thing following the gulf.   (For those that don't know---the bases put up a lot of miscellaneous brochures on different medical conditions, morale and welfare etc type brochures and place them in racks around the bases.)
> 
> No you won't turn my kid gay, but they will certainly try and then do as the libs do now when you don't follow their mentally ill mantras and attack.  ERgo kids who are  highly suspectible to peer pressures such as the low self-esteen will submit to it thusly messing them up for life.   I remember the 70's and how the communists (bisexual ones) operated---they would brag that if they could control one's sexuality that they knew they controlled them completely.  SEE Charlie Manson and JIm JONES for reference.
> ...


With enough training/grooming even our most basic biological drives and survival instincts can be defeated.

This isn't new to anyone who ever took a 2 or 3 level psyche course.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except Bush removed people who had been living at those addresses for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how long they lived there state law says if you fail to vote in either two or three consecutive elections you are to be removed form the rolls.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except Bush removed people who had been living at those addresses for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interracial sex and marriages have been part of human history for as long as we've distinguished between races and ethnicities.

There's nothing unnatural or aberrant about such relationships.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you were one of the people who was upset when Captain Kirk kissed Lt. Uhura?
> 
> Ironically, Actress Nichelle Nichols, who played Uhura, wanted to leave the show because they weren't giving her enough to do.  Dr. Martin Luther King talked her out of it, because it was a groundbreaking role, even a minor one.
> 
> ...



The difference is that parents can monitor what their children watch at home, but not what's going on inside their classroom, hence the need for such a law.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> My dad passed in 1981... long before PTSD became a watch-word and even then, mostly to describe vets of Vietnam, not WWII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if it helps, my father (and several of his brother/cousins --he and his 4 siblings were raised by his aunt who had 12 kids of her own) was in Nam as well-----he told me that the ones who developed head issues also tended to be the ones using drugs when they went in.  He and his brother/cousins were not infantry (they volunteered so got to chose their fields---and killing was something that none cotton to despite being poor starving hillbillies).  I realize that others saw far more death than they would have, but they didn't develop PTSD or anything close to it.   I also know that after nam that the military did not want draftees because they had higher incidents of drugs and mental instability.  

What I noticed as I aged and watched the people around me age as well-----is that the people around me that I knew were alcoholics and did serious drugs both legal and illegal also tended to have the most kids with both autism and homsexuality as they grew up.  I've seen studies on these as well--that always tend to get buried.    I strongly suspect that your father had issues before going in---


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why do I get the feeling that you were one of the people who was upset when Captain Kirk kissed Lt. Uhura?
> 
> Ironically, Actress Nichelle Nichols, who played Uhura, wanted to leave the show because they weren't giving her enough to do.  Dr. Martin Luther King talked her out of it, because it was a groundbreaking role, even a minor one.
> 
> ...


You are gay obsessed----

Story line in Discovery sucked---it lacked originality and relied more on the woke nonsense to get it through.   Ohara and Kirk having an affair made sense to their story line.   However, I am glad that they opted out of the affair on film as William Shatner was notorious for over acting which fit with the show but would have been tasteless with a serious relationship on the show.  Nichols deserved a better love interest and intimate actor as her steady relationship.  Having her and Shatner would have killed the show.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 3, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> With enough training/grooming even our most basic biological drives and survival instincts can be defeated.
> 
> This isn't new to anyone who ever took a 2 or 3 level psyche course.


Much harder to do with kids with strong self esteem and parents and grands that would make the manipuilating adult go away.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 3, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> Much harder to do with kids with strong self esteem and parents and grands that would make the manipuilating adult go away.


True, but the teachers get them for 40hrs a week and most families don't spend 10 waking hours togher on average through the week or even on weekends.

We aren't really raising our kids like past generations did when only one parent worked and families stayed close so the grandparents could step in to lend a hand whenever needed.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 4, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> What I noticed as I aged and watched the people around me age as well-----is that the people around me that I knew were alcoholics and did serious drugs both legal and illegal also tended to have the most kids with both autism and homsexuality as they grew up. I've seen studies on these as well--that always tend to get buried. I strongly suspect that your [Incel Joe's] father had issues before going in---



  Think that might have some bearing on how his son turned out?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 4, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Think that might have some bearing on how his son turned out?


How kids are treated by their parents usually has a significant impact on how they turn out as adults.

Kids who's moms are drunks and druggies during their pregnancies produce a lot of kids with both physical and mental disorders and developmental delays.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Interracial sex and marriages have been part of human history for as long as we've distinguished between races and ethnicities.
> 
> There's nothing unnatural or aberrant about such relationships.



Except they were against the law in this country up until 1969.  NINETEEN SIXTY-NINE.  Like, WITHIN MY LIFETIME.   Yes, it sounds amazing that we would have such laws, but we did. 





Ray From Cleveland said:


> The difference is that parents can monitor what their children watch at home, but not what's going on inside their classroom, hence the need for such a law.



I noticed you avoided the issue of how interracial relationships freak you out.  
Nobody is going to "make your kid gay" because they acknowledge gay people in school.  



Turtlesoup said:


> What I noticed as I aged and watched the people around me age as well-----is that the people around me that I knew were alcoholics and did serious drugs both legal and illegal also tended to have the most kids with both autism and homsexuality as they grew up. I've seen studies on these as well--that always tend to get buried. I strongly suspect that your father had issues before going in---


My dad was an 18 year old kid who got drafted, and was thrown into a meat grinder.  (He was a combat medic).  Probably watching his friends get blown up during Normandy and the Battle of the Bulge had an effect on him, as did liberating the Concentration camp at Nordhausen.  

Despite all that, he came back, started a family, worked very hard all his life until he died of lung cancer at 56 because some corporate douchebag told him the asbestos he was working with was perfectly safe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2022)

Turtlesoup said:


> You are gay obsessed----
> 
> Story line in Discovery sucked---it lacked originality and relied more on the woke nonsense to get it through. Ohara and Kirk having an affair made sense to their story line. However, I am glad that they opted out of the affair on film as William Shatner was notorious for over acting which fit with the show but would have been tasteless with a serious relationship on the show. Nichols deserved a better love interest and intimate actor as her steady relationship. Having her and Shatner would have killed the show.



Ohara?  Did she look Irish to you?  The plot line was that aliens were forcing them to kiss, but she had feeling for Kirk he couldn't act on because he was the captain.  

Obviously, there were limits to how they did shows in the 1960's, as you often had no connections between episodes.  You had 26 different writing teams all working on scripts that had nothing to do with each other than using the same characters.   Starting with Deep Space Nine, the dynamic kind of changed in that it was one of the first shows that had story arcs across a season, that would usually pay off in the season finale.  That's kind of the norm for most dramas now.  

I have mixed feelings on Discovery, because in many ways, it isn't Star Trek.  Wokeness isn't the problem because they have a few characters bigots wouldn't understand.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 4, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Really, because the law allows ANYONE to file suit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good.

The twitter guy is a teacher, and one of the people bitching about the law. Also it's pretty good evidence of 99% of this shit being kids just wanting acceptance from their peers.


I am giving a reference, not citing anything.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 4, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I noticed you avoided the issue of how interracial relationships freak you out.
> Nobody is going to "make your kid gay" because they acknowledge gay people in school.



It takes a lot to "freak me out" but I don't watch programs with interracial relationships.  That's the beauty of a DVR.  

Nobody is going to make your kid gay but you don't need strangers starting them on the path of sexual anything.  Kids have the internet today and look things up out of curiosity. They may even emulate what they find and F their head up for life when they get older not realizing it was a sexual act at the time.  

Your God commands that you promote such perversion but our God commands that we stop it when possible.  We won this battle and you lost.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It takes a lot to "freak me out" but I don't watch programs with interracial relationships. That's the beauty of a DVR.



And why is that?  what about two people who love each other being of different skin colors offends you so much that you can't bear to watch it? 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody is going to make your kid gay but you don't need strangers starting them on the path of sexual anything. Kids have the internet today and look things up out of curiosity. They may even emulate what they find and F their head up for life when they get older not realizing it was a sexual act at the time.


So instead of having a professional who will give them guidance, you want them to figure it out by logging on to PornHub?  




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Your God commands that you promote such perversion but our God commands that we stop it when possible. We won this battle and you lost. That's all there is to it.


There is no God.  Those are just the voices in your head.  We have medications for that now.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And why is that? what about two people who love each other being of different skin colors offends you so much that you can't bear to watch it?



I can't bear to watch brainwashing.  I'm intelligent and logical enough to know when somebody is trying to manipulate me.  



JoeB131 said:


> So instead of having a professional who will give them guidance, you want them to figure it out by logging on to PornHub?



Professionals?  What professionals?  A teacher has very limited education in that field.  It's their own personal problems or beliefs they want to thrush on our children to try and brainwash them before they are even near old enough to understand it.  It's like Dr. Carlson said tonight on Laura's show I believe:  You don't give a first grader algebra problems.  They are not prepared enough to understand them.  



JoeB131 said:


> There is no God. Those are just the voices in your head. We have medications for that now.



You of all people are recommending that somebody else take medication?


----------



## Winco (Apr 5, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The difference is that parents can monitor what their children watch at home, but not what's going on inside their classroom, hence the need for such a law.





Ray From Cleveland said:


> I can't bear to watch brainwashing. I'm intelligent and logical enough to know when somebody is trying to manipulate me.


Oh Ray..... My oh My.

Where did you learn your sex ed Ray?
You can select MORE than one answer.
1). Your parents actually sat you down and discussed fucking how babies arrive.
2).  You heard it from peers, starting in MS (earlier ray?) and then in HS.
3). Your teachers held lessons and that is where you learned about Sex.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Oh Ray..... My oh My.
> 
> Where did you learn your sex ed Ray?
> You can select MORE than one answer.
> ...



For the most part number 2.  Do you have a point with this?


----------



## scruffy (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Oh Ray..... My oh My.
> 
> Where did you learn your sex ed Ray?
> You can select MORE than one answer.
> ...


lol

No. One thinks everything's normal and then suddenly one guy has an inexplicable urge to grab another guy's crotch. It usually happens at a moment of domination, for example two kids will be chasing each other around the playground, and when the one catches the other and wrestles him to the ground, that's when it'll happen.

And, "most" boys will play doctor with a younger female at some point, it's a pretty typical adolescent story. Plenty of girls will go along with it even if they know the touching is inappropriate. (Sometimes "especially" if they know).

Kids aren't necessarily aware of this stuff, they just do it. 

I had a girlfriend when I was three. (Or four, maybe). She was the little Swedish girl next door, Jessica was her name. She was younger than me... by about a week. We used to kiss each other on the lips because that's what mommy and daddy did.

So like, you think you need to tell a 5 year old that Sally has two mommies? By age 5 I was French kidding a Swedish chick, how do you figure I need education?


----------



## Winco (Apr 5, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> For the most part number 2.  Do you have a point with this?


Absolutely I do, because you avoided #3. 

you keep labeling (or your RWI friends) that I, as a MS math teacher, am grooming students to lean towards pedo or Trans activities and this doesn’t happen Ray and I’m sick of you accusing me of such.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Absolutely I do, because you avoided #3.
> 
> you keep labeling (or your RWI friends) that I, as a MS math teacher, am grooming students to lean towards pedo or Trans activities and this doesn’t happen Ray and I’m sick of you accusing me of such.


Are you sure?

There aren't any controversially worded math problems on your tests?


----------



## Winco (Apr 5, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> There aren't any controversially worded math problems on your tests?


Big reach there.
How about this?

3x -2y = 10
5x+ 3y = 80

Pretty controversial huh?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except they were against the law in this country up until 1969.  NINETEEN SIXTY-NINE.  Like, WITHIN MY LIFETIME.   Yes, it sounds amazing that we would have such laws, but we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in democrat dominated states.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Ohara?  Did she look Irish to you?  The plot line was that aliens were forcing them to kiss, but she had feeling for Kirk he couldn't act on because he was the captain.
> 
> Obviously, there were limits to how they did shows in the 1960's, as you often had no connections between episodes.  You had 26 different writing teams all working on scripts that had nothing to do with each other than using the same characters.   Starting with Deep Space Nine, the dynamic kind of changed in that it was one of the first shows that had story arcs across a season, that would usually pay off in the season finale.  That's kind of the norm for most dramas now.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on Discovery, because in many ways, it isn't Star Trek.  Wokeness isn't the problem because they have a few characters bigots wouldn't understand.


Ohura.

That scene upset me about as much as getting an Icee at Allsup's.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

martybegan said:


> Good.
> 
> The twitter guy is a teacher, and one of the people bitching about the law. Also it's pretty good evidence of 99% of this shit being kids just wanting acceptance from their peers.
> 
> ...


Why do teachers need to be educating kids under 10 anything about sex or sexuality at all other than the biological basics taught in science classes?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And why is that?  what about two people who love each other being of different skin colors offends you so much that you can't bear to watch it?
> 
> 
> So instead of having a professional who will give them guidance, you want them to figure it out by logging on to PornHub?
> ...


You are an idiot.

Teaching young kids about sex and sexuality is the job of the parents not the schools.

Keep your perversions to yourself and your kids of you choose to groom them to follow in your footsteps but leave the rest of our kids alone.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Oh Ray..... My oh My.
> 
> Where did you learn your sex ed Ray?
> You can select MORE than one answer.
> ...


Breeding was daily fare at our table conversations.  We knew how babies were made because we watched the process over and over and over and even helped to deliver a whole lot of those babies.


----------



## Winco (Apr 5, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Breeding was daily fare at our table conversations.  We knew how babies were made because we watched the process over and over and over and even helped to deliver a whole lot of those babies.


And it’s still the same today
With the awkward conversation for you about Gays. Which happened in your time too, but students didn’t talk about it
They do now, and that totally fucks with your mind, even though the exact same thing happened in your time, but people didn’t want to come “out of the closet “


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> And it’s still the same today
> With the awkward conversation for you about Gays. Which happened in your time too, but students didn’t talk about it
> They do now, and that totally fucks with your mind, even though the exact same thing happened in your time, but people didn’t want to come “out of the closet “


Why is it you feel the need to make shit up and pull it out of your ass?

Discussing gays was never uncomfortable for me.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Big reach there.
> How about this?
> 
> 3x -2y = 10
> ...


No I'm talking about this









						Yes, CRT is taught in K-12 schools. Here’s how. | The College Fix
					

CRT permeates, informs and influences curricula and pedagogy.




					www.thecollegefix.com
				




And this.









						California math curriculum spurs new controversy about accelerated learning
					

Voluntary guidance for math instruction faces criticism from parents saying it stunts potential for students in advanced math pathways.




					edsource.org
				




And this.









						I’m A Middle School Teacher And See How Critical Race Curriculum Is Creating Racial Hostility In School
					

Providence, RI: Some Students Have Started Calling Me “America” Because I’m White, and Colleagues Accuse Me of Having “White Privilege.”




					legalinsurrection.com
				




"Despite claims to the contrary, K–12 educators are applying the racial prejudice of critical race theory (CRT) to school lessons. In recent months, parents and policymakers around the country have objected to CRT’s mischaracterization of American history in the academic subjects of history and civics. Critical race theorists, however, have also applied the theory’s racially biased principles to math and science. Some educators have redesigned math and science curricula to incorporate CRT’s racially discriminatory ideas to these technical subjects, replacing a focus on mastery of mathematical and scientific processes with racial bias. Parents, educators, and policymakers should reject racial prejudice in every subject, and educators and policymakers should prohibit any instructional material from requiring children to affirm, believe, or practice racial discrimination in their schoolwork".









						Rescuing Math and Science from Critical Race Theory’s Racial Discrimination
					

Proponents of critical race theory are not just indoctrinating students with their toxic narrative in history classes, but even in math and science.




					www.heritage.org
				




CRT is just like the trans gender issue. Same difference. It's partisan leftist political bullshit being foisted on our children with public money.


It DAMAGES THE CHILDREN.


Makes them grow up thoroughly incompetent so's they can't add 2 and 2

The racist fucking leftards are creating STUPID CHILDREN with their bullshit, and the black kids suffer most of all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I can't bear to watch brainwashing. I'm intelligent and logical enough to know when somebody is trying to manipulate me.



How is portraying interracial couples 'brainwashing' or 'manipulating' you?   Or that your revulsion at such a sight is "logical" or "intelligent". 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Professionals? What professionals? A teacher has very limited education in that field. It's their own personal problems or beliefs they want to thrush on our children to try and brainwash them before they are even near old enough to understand it. It's like Dr. Carlson said tonight on Laura's show I believe: You don't give a first grader algebra problems. They are not prepared enough to understand them.



How many kids are using Algebra after High School?  Wow, talk about a bad analogy. 

Most teachers are required to get master's degrees and take extensive courses in child psychology.   They are probably better equipped to handle delicate questions than most parents are.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> You of all people are recommending that somebody else take medication?



Yup, because thinking a guy who whines about welfare constantly taking a check is hypocrisy is clearly just the same as thinking there's an imaginary fairy in the sky who wants you to abuse people


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

scruffy said:


> CRT is just like the trans gender issue. Same difference. It's partisan leftist political bullshit being foisted on our children with public money.
> 
> 
> It DAMAGES THE CHILDREN.
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Ohura.
> 
> That scene upset me about as much as getting an Icee at Allsup's.



Still got the name of the character wrong.  



Desert Texan said:


> Why do teachers need to be educating kids under 10 anything about sex or sexuality at all other than the biological basics taught in science classes?



Because kids don't exist in a vacuum.  They are going to live in a world where they are already getting that information from TV, movies and the internet. 



Desert Texan said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> Teaching young kids about sex and sexuality is the job of the parents not the schools.



And if their parents are homophobic bigots? 



Desert Texan said:


> Keep your perversions to yourself and your kids of you choose to groom them to follow in your footsteps but leave the rest of our kids alone.


Teaching kids not to be bigots isn't "grooming".


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 5, 2022)

Teachers do not need to discuss their sex life with Kindergarteners.

The cult is lying about the bill.  They refuse to even read the bill.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Teachers do not need to discuss their sex life with Kindergarteners.
> 
> The cult is lying about the bill. They refuse to even read the bill.



People have read the bill, and it makes it possible for any Karen to sue any school district for any reason, without clearly defining what can or cannot be talked about. 

The problem is you think being gay is just about sex.  A gay teacher who has a picture of her wife could be sued under this law.  A straight teacher who has a picture of her husband cannot.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 5, 2022)

The children do not belong to the state.

The cult thinks they do.

How about teaching kindergarteners about guns? Its in the constitution as a right to own a gun.  How about we teach children about how to defend themselves against totalitarians with guns?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 5, 2022)

Desert Texan said:


> Why do teachers need to be educating kids under 10 anything about sex or sexuality at all other than the biological basics taught in science classes?



Good question.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> People have read the bill, and it makes it possible for any Karen to sue any school district for any reason, without clearly defining what can or cannot be talked about.
> 
> The problem is you think being gay is just about sex.  A gay teacher who has a picture of her wife could be sued under this law.  A straight teacher who has a picture of her husband cannot.



Pure Communist propaganda bullshit.  The bill restricts teachers from TEACHING sex in the classroom.  That's all it does.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And if their parents are homophobic bigots?



Then they are.  It's their children and they have the right to teach them what they desire.  You Communists think that children belong to the state and the parents are nothing more than the providers. 



JoeB131 said:


> Teaching kids not to be bigots isn't "grooming".



It's brainwashing.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 5, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The children do not belong to the state.
> 
> The cult thinks they do.
> 
> How about teaching kindergarteners about guns? Its in the constitution as a right to own a gun.  How about we teach children about how to defend themselves against totalitarians with guns?


I feel blessed to live in a part of the country where children are taught early about firearms use and safety.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> How is portraying interracial couples 'brainwashing' or 'manipulating' you? Or that your revulsion at such a sight is "logical" or "intelligent".



It's brainwashing to try and get people to think in a way that disgusts many. 



JoeB131 said:


> How many kids are using Algebra after High School? Wow, talk about a bad analogy.
> 
> Most teachers are required to get master's degrees and take extensive courses in child psychology. They are probably better equipped to handle delicate questions than most parents are.



Bullshit.  I know teachers.  They have very minimal training in those fields.  The people that have to take extensive courses are people like my nephew who is a counselor for children with behavior disorders. 



JoeB131 said:


> Yup, because thinking a guy who whines about welfare constantly taking a check is hypocrisy is clearly just the same as thinking there's an imaginary fairy in the sky who wants you to abuse people



This from a guy who belongs to a party that thinks they can control the earths climate and has severe mental disorders like OCD himself.  Did you ever hear of the term people in glass houses?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Pure Communist propaganda bullshit. The bill restricts teachers from TEACHING sex in the classroom. That's all it does.



It actually does a lot more than that. 









						Florida's controversial 'Don't Say Gay' bill: What's inside the proposed law
					

Florida's "Don't Say Gay" bill has caused a nationwide debate about LGBTQ content in education.




					abcnews.go.com
				




_Parents could sue a school district if they believe there is a violation of any of these requirements or restrictions. Parents may also request a special magistrate to determine facts relating to the dispute and to recommend a solution to the State Board of Education.

The costs to do that would be the responsibility of the district, according to the legislation.
The bill does not define sexual orientation or gender identity. Polsky proposed an amendment to establish that the bill would restrict curriculum on all sexual orientations and gender identities -- including heterosexual and cisgender identities.

"If we're going to go so far as to ban any instruction of these concepts in K-3 and elsewhere, if not appropriate, then we should at least know what we're talking about," said Polsky during the March 7 debate.

Defining those terms, including "heterosexuality, homosexuality or bisexuality" and "gender-related identity, appearance or behavior," could clear up what the bill would ban, she said._




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Then they are. It's their children and they have the right to teach them what they desire. You Communists think that children belong to the state and the parents are nothing more than the providers.



Uh, no, not really.   Hey, did you hear about the White Supremacist who named his son "Adolf Hitler"?  The state intervened in that case when they found it was an unhealthy environment for a child.  More of that, please.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 5, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's brainwashing to try and get people to think in a way that disgusts many.



Ah, you keep avoiding the subject.  WHY does an interracial couple "disgust" you. (Not many, we are just talking about you, Ray, as you said you turn off the TV if the characters are in an interracial relationship." 





_*This makes you mad, doesn't it?  *_



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Bullshit. I know teachers. They have very minimal training in those fields. The people that have to take extensive courses are people like my nephew who is a counselor for children with behavior disorders.



I have teachers in my family.  Now, you have to get a masters degree just to teach grade school...  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> This from a guy who belongs to a party that thinks they can control the earths climate and has severe mental disorders like OCD himself. Did you ever hear of the term people in glass houses?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> This makes you mad, doesn't it?



Why would it?  



JoeB131 said:


> I have teachers in my family. Now, you have to get a masters degree just to teach grade school...



Bullshit.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It actually does a lot more than that.



Your post doesn't indicate that.  It says exactly what I said about instruction, not the mere mention of anything.



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, not really. Hey, did you hear about the White Supremacist who named his son "Adolf Hitler"? The state intervened in that case when they found it was an unhealthy environment for a child. More of that, please.



Not because of his name, but because the parents were Fd up in the head and deemed a danger to the children. Nice try though.  But from discussing issues with you all the time, I know most of what you post is pure bullshit.  Oh, and BTW, look at who else is jumping on the bandwagon: 









						HB 616 proposes ban on critical race theory, sexual orientation and gender identity in class
					

Two Ohio House Republicans introduced a bill Monday that would ban classroom instruction on gender identity, sexual orientation and critical race theory for certain grades.




					fox8.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Your post doesn't indicate that. It says exactly what I said about instruction, not the mere mention of anything.



Except that instruction can include anything said in the classroom.  So little Timmy asks why little Sally has two mommies, and that could be considered instruction.  




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Not because of his name, but because the parents were Fd up in the head and deemed a danger to the children. Nice try though. But from discussing issues with you all the time, I know most of what you post is pure bullshit. Oh, and BTW, look at who else is jumping on the bandwagon:



Yes, these are the last desperate gasps of the racists and homophobes, who have already lost the culture war.


----------



## Lisa558 (Apr 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that instruction can include anything said in the classroom.  So little Timmy asks why little Sally has two mommies, and that could be considered instruction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Timmy asks why Sally has two Mommies, the teacher should not impart her leftist position onto a child and instead, realizing that it is beyond her purview, tell Jimmy to ask his parents when he gets home. That way, the child thinks the way he parents want, and not the way the Marxist government wants. The kid can change his mind if he wants when he’s older.


----------



## Lisa558 (Apr 6, 2022)

It’s shameful that the Left has so destroyed a decent society that we need a law not to teach sex Ed to a kindergartner.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 6, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It’s shameful that the Left has so destroyed a decent society that we need a law not to teach sex Ed to a kindergartner.


There will be a reckoning.
tick tock


----------



## Jingthing (Apr 6, 2022)

This is a law that war criminal Putin would love.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> If Timmy asks why Sally has two Mommies, the teacher should not impart her leftist position onto a child and instead, realizing that it is beyond her purview, tell Jimmy to ask his parents when he gets home. That way, the child thinks the way he parents want, and not the way the Marxist government wants. The kid can change his mind if he wants when he’s older.


Oh, are you back to not ignoring me, Karen558? 

Okay, so little Timmy goes home, and his homophobic parents tell him that Little Sally's moms are going to burn in Hell forever and ever, and he comes back and says that to the rest of the class the next day and little Sally is in tears.  

Little Timmy eventually grows up to commit Hate Crimes against gays because no one ever told him that was wrong.  




Lisa558 said:


> It’s shameful that the Left has so destroyed a decent society that we need a law not to teach sex Ed to a kindergartner.



It's shameful the right is so committed to it's homophobia that they want to censor teachers from even talking about it. 

The funny thing is that Corporate American used to use racism and homophobia to keep stupid people like you voting against your own economic interests, but even they are backign away from it and you guys can't help yourselves. 



OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> There will be a reckoning.
> tick tock



You mean you'll win the midterms and remind everyone how crazy you are?


----------



## Lisa558 (Apr 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> There will be a reckoning.
> tick tock


re My comment about letting the parents answer delicate questions, that came from my own childhood.

Picture it: Fifth grade “health class.” (It wasn’t called sex Ed, but concepts were introduced.) TeaCher explained how a woman had the eggs, and the man had the sperm, and when the egg and sperm  connected, poof! A baby starts to grow.

Now I, as an inquisitive and bright 10-year-old asked a very logical question: if the egg is inside the woman, and the sperm is inside the man, how do the two connect? I remember that the teacher turned bright red and said, “ask your mother when you get home.”

From her answer, I knew there was some secret, and Mom would explain It to me later. She dId. (My reaction was that it was DISGUSTING, lol.)

Let the parents br parents, and let teachers concentrate on arithmetic and reading and writing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> re My comment about letting the parents answer delicate questions, that came from my own childhood.
> 
> Picture it: Fifth grade “health class.” (It wasn’t called sex Ed, but concepts were introduced.) TeaCher explained how a woman had the eggs, and the man had the speed, and when the egg and sperm connected, poof! A baby starts to grow.
> 
> ...



So the fact that we have so much teenage pregnancy would tell me parents aren't doing a very good job of explaining clearly how the sperm and eggs get together.  

Teachers are also responsible for the social development of kids, to see how they interact with others.  For instance, identifying the class bully and making sure he gets some correction.  So by your logic, if the parents are the ones teaching him to be the class bully, that's fine with you.  Just teach the math, and if little Timmy is picking on little Sally because she has two mommies, and makes jokes about Turkey Basters, well, heck, not the school's problem.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Apr 6, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> re My comment about letting the parents answer delicate questions, that came from my own childhood.
> 
> Picture it: Fifth grade “health class.” (It wasn’t called sex Ed, but concepts were introduced.) TeaCher explained how a woman had the eggs, and the man had the sperm, and when the egg and sperm  connected, poof! A baby starts to grow.
> 
> ...


If parents are not prepared to educate their children about sex -- if they are too lazy or stupid -- they should not be allowed to be parents.


----------



## Lisa558 (Apr 6, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> If parents are not prepared to educate their children about sex -- if they are too lazy or stupid -- they should not be allowed to be parents.


Agree. And that’s a big problem we are having now…..people who have no business being parents are reproducing like rabbits. Every single middle class person I know restricted themselves to two kids (kids are expensive when you have to support them), while people on govt assistance are pumping them out every other year.


----------



## maybelooking (Apr 6, 2022)

Jingthing said:


> This is a law that war criminal Putin would love.


now there's some brilliant insight!!!!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So the fact that we have so much teenage pregnancy would tell me parents aren't doing a very good job of explaining clearly how the sperm and eggs get together.
> 
> Teachers are also responsible for the social development of kids, to see how they interact with others.  For instance, identifying the class bully and making sure he gets some correction.  So by your logic, if the parents are the ones teaching him to be the class bully, that's fine with you.  Just teach the math, and if little Timmy is picking on little Sally because she has two mommies, and makes jokes about Turkey Basters, well, heck, not the school's problem.






The bully is causing disruption in school and that needs to be addressed by either the teacher or administration.  If the bully does his thing either after school or on weekends, it's none of the teachers business.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 6, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> re My comment about letting the parents answer delicate questions, that came from my own childhood.
> 
> Picture it: Fifth grade “health class.” (It wasn’t called sex Ed, but concepts were introduced.) TeaCher explained how a woman had the eggs, and the man had the sperm, and when the egg and sperm  connected, poof! A baby starts to grow.
> 
> ...



That's because you only had one place to get an answer and that was your parents.  We didn't have the internet to look it up.  Today if a perv teacher starts talking about sex and doesn't provide details, curious kids will find what they are looking for on the internet.  That's the problem. 

Of course if the teacher keeps her personal business personal, she doesn't plant that seed of curiosity.  The child will grow up like all children should thinking about what's new in cartoons.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, these are the last desperate gasps of the racists and homophobes, who have already lost the culture war.


Anyone who doesn't agree with a leftist is either a racist or a homophobe or both.

The stupid idiot lefties are trivializing real racism. 

A fact which has now been impressed on the 20 million soccer moms in this country.

Sane thinking people outnumber lefties at LEAST two to one.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except that instruction can include anything said in the classroom. So little Timmy asks why little Sally has two mommies, and that could be considered instruction.



Yes, so she doesn't tell him.  Just say "I don't know."



JoeB131 said:


> Yes, these are the last desperate gasps of the racists and homophobes, who have already lost the culture war.



It must be true.  I've been hearing about it for over 30 years now.


----------



## Lisa558 (Apr 6, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Anyone who doesn't agree with a leftist is either a racist or a homophobe or both.
> 
> The stupid idiot lefties are trivializing real racism.
> 
> ...


Our previous Governor, a leftist pushing CRT in the schools, actually proposed paying black teachers on a higher pay scale than white teachers - and said that any white objecting to it was a racist. I’m sure that contributed to his defeat by a Republican (and in a blue state!).

The degree to which this country is rejecting the racism promoted by Democrats will be apparent in November.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The bully is causing disruption in school and that needs to be addressed by either the teacher or administration. If the bully does his thing either after school or on weekends, it's none of the teachers business.



If the bully were picking on a kid because of his race or religion, this wouldn't be an issue. They sit his little ass down and set him straight. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> That's because you only had one place to get an answer and that was your parents. We didn't have the internet to look it up. Today if a perv teacher starts talking about sex and doesn't provide details, curious kids will find what they are looking for on the internet. That's the problem.



No, guy, it's only a problem if you are a deranged person who thinks sexual orientation can be learned or chosen.  So, when did you "decide" to be straight?  You didn't.  You just figured out that you were attracted to girls some time after puberty.  

Now, imagine you are a kid who goes through puberty and realizes he likes the same sex, but no one ever told him that was possible.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Of course if the teacher keeps her personal business personal, she doesn't plant that seed of curiosity. The child will grow up like all children should thinking about what's new in cartoons.



Um, yeah, here's the thing.  When I was a kid back in the 70's, we all had our secret stash of porn magazines the adult thought they had thrown away.  

Kind of amusing, my brother had his stash my mom found, and my mother, being an art teacher, wanted to explain nudity in itself wasn't bad, but porn was.  She talked about Michaelangelo painting nudes in the Sistine chapel, to which I snarked "NObody caught him."  (Which actually, is kind of historically accurate. Those old bishops had no idea what he was up to until he finished.) 





Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, so she doesn't tell him. Just say "I don't know."



So you are saying she should LIE to the kid.  The honest answer is "sometimes people have two moms instead of a mom and a dad, but they still love each other." 

See.  Not a fucking thing about sex in there, but still against the "Don't Say Gay" laws.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> Filthy, disgusting Libs are all pissed off about this Bill…they know the Lib Mind Virus uses sexual deviance as the gateway for programming. Sick fucks!
> View attachment 624735


You've confused "libs"
with...
The Church
The Boy Scouts
The Olymics trainers
Oh, and of course, the GOP


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You've confused "libs"
> with...
> The Church
> The Boy Scouts
> ...


Dude, that left a mark.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> If the bully were picking on a kid because of his race or religion, this wouldn't be an issue. They sit his little ass down and set him straight.



WTF does his race or religion have to do with it?  Kids get picked on for a variety of things.  You made up some phony scenario that won't even happen because of this law. 



JoeB131 said:


> No, guy, it's only a problem if you are a deranged person who thinks sexual orientation can be learned or chosen. So, when did you "decide" to be straight? You didn't. You just figured out that you were attracted to girls some time after puberty.
> 
> Now, imagine you are a kid who goes through puberty and realizes he likes the same sex, but no one ever told him that was possible.



Then let him or her discuss that with their parents.  Kids at the age of 7 don't know or care about sexual orientation nor should the commies be forcing it down their throats.  As the Pink Floyd song goes, Leave Our Kids Alone. 



JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, here's the thing. When I was a kid back in the 70's, we all had our secret stash of porn magazines the adult thought they had thrown away.
> 
> Kind of amusing, my brother had his stash my mom found, and my mother, being an art teacher, wanted to explain nudity in itself wasn't bad, but porn was. She talked about Michaelangelo painting nudes in the Sistine chapel, to which I snarked "NObody caught him." (Which actually, is kind of historically accurate. Those old bishops had no idea what he was up to until he finished.)



Children in single digit ages could care less about porn or nudity.  Apples and oranges again. 



JoeB131 said:


> So you are saying she should LIE to the kid. The honest answer is "sometimes people have two moms instead of a mom and a dad, but they still love each other."
> 
> See. Not a fucking thing about sex in there, but still against the "Don't Say Gay" laws.



Yes, lie to the kid.  Let the child discuss the issue with his parents and not some strange teacher.  Then the teacher doesn't have to worry what the laws are.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Apr 6, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> You've confused "libs"
> with...
> The Church
> The Boy Scouts
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Dude, that left a mark.


So not…
The Catholic Church (Democrats)
Harvey Weinstein and Hollywood (Democrats)
NAMBLA (Democrats)


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WTF does his race or religion have to do with it? Kids get picked on for a variety of things. You made up some phony scenario that won't even happen because of this law.



Quite right.  If little Billy picks on Jamal for being black or little Moshe for being a Jew, they are going to sit his ass down and straighten him out.  But if he picks on little Sally because she has two mommies, they are prohibited from having any talk with him about it.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Then let him or her discuss that with their parents. Kids at the age of 7 don't know or care about sexual orientation nor should the commies be forcing it down their throats. As the Pink Floyd song goes, Leave Our Kids Alone.



Wow, you missed the point of that song entirely.  Then again, you probably think the lyrics about "Are there any Queers in the Theater Tonight" was a cry to morality.  




Ray From Cleveland said:


> Children in single digit ages could care less about porn or nudity. Apples and oranges again.



Really? I remember all the boys had their porn stashes in grammar school... so not so much. They would play doctor or post office with little Sally.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Yes, lie to the kid. Let the child discuss the issue with his parents and not some strange teacher. Then the teacher doesn't have to worry what the laws are.



So that's what you are really worried about, teachers interfering in the parents right to raise their kids to be homophobic haters.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

We have states rights.

Why are you cult members so concerned about this?

If you want to teach 5 years olds about sex and homsexuality and the entire LQBTQAA++++ stuff then go right ahead.  It should not be part of the STATE cirriculum.

Read the bill, then stop lying.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

Kindergardeners should be taugh how to use 22 caliber rifles in school. It should be in the school cirriculum of every state.

Its for safety.  THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Quite right. If little Billy picks on Jamal for being black or little Moshe for being a Jew, they are going to sit his ass down and straighten him out. But if he picks on little Sally because she has two mommies, they are prohibited from having any talk with him about it.



What the school does is stop bullying for any reason.  They don't need to explain it other than the fact they don't tolerate violence on school property. 



JoeB131 said:


> Really? I remember all the boys had their porn stashes in grammar school... so not so much. They would play doctor or post office with little Sally.



Why would kids have stashes of anything they had no interest in?  Yes, at 11,12,13 or so they did, but not at six years old.  



JoeB131 said:


> So that's what you are really worried about, teachers interfering in the parents right to raise their kids to be homophobic haters.



Right, because without leftist teachers, that's what their parents would be telling them about 

A parent may feel that their child doesn't need to know anything about sex or weirdos until an age they deem appropriate.  That is their right, not the right of any perv teacher.  And if they decide not to talk about it at all with their children, that is also their right--not the teacher.


----------



## FJB (Apr 7, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> That's crap. You are either not a parent or you don't know any




Or they're an orphan which that's really sad if they are, but they are obviously completely oblivious. Oh and for the record I cannot begin to understand what's the use to talking to kids who are way too young to get pregnant (or father a child) and are nowhere near that age anyways about sex education.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> What the school does is stop bullying for any reason. They don't need to explain it other than the fact they don't tolerate violence on school property.



Again, you are really stretching here, Ray.  You certainly do tell the bully why his bullying is wrong.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Why would kids have stashes of anything they had no interest in? Yes, at 11,12,13 or so they did, but not at six years old.



But we aren't just talking about six year olds... we are talking up to third grade, which would be about nine. 

You also work on the assumption that everyone learns at the same level.  For instance, I have a niece who is nine, but she is reading at the seventh grade level right now, including Harry Potter books.  

The thing is, I trust education professionals who have gotten masters degrees in how to handle children to make appropriate decisions. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Right, because without leftist teachers, that's what their parents would be telling them about
> 
> A parent may feel that their child doesn't need to know anything about sex or weirdos until an age they deem appropriate. That is their right, not the right of any perv teacher. And if they decide not to talk about it at all with their children, that is also their right--not the teacher.



The only people who think saying "Gay people are a thing" is "perv" probably have some issues of their own to work out.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> It actually does a lot more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, another moron Dimwinger who can’t define simple terms like “sexual orientation”.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Ah, you keep avoiding the subject.  WHY does an interracial couple "disgust" you. (Not many, we are just talking about you, Ray, as you said you turn off the TV if the characters are in an interracial relationship."
> 
> View attachment 626615
> _*This makes you mad, doesn't it?  *_
> ...


Link us up to this requirement of a Masters to teach grade school.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> If Timmy asks why Sally has two Mommies, the teacher should not impart her leftist position onto a child and instead, realizing that it is beyond her purview, tell Jimmy to ask his parents when he gets home. That way, the child thinks the way he parents want, and not the way the Marxist government wants. The kid can change his mind if he wants when he’s older.


Joetard won’t like that answer.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, are you back to not ignoring me, Karen558?
> 
> Okay, so little Timmy goes home, and his homophobic parents tell him that Little Sally's moms are going to burn in Hell forever and ever, and he comes back and says that to the rest of the class the next day and little Sally is in tears.
> 
> ...


You have quite the imagination.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So the fact that we have so much teenage pregnancy would tell me parents aren't doing a very good job of explaining clearly how the sperm and eggs get together.
> 
> Teachers are also responsible for the social development of kids, to see how they interact with others.  For instance, identifying the class bully and making sure he gets some correction.  So by your logic, if the parents are the ones teaching him to be the class bully, that's fine with you.  Just teach the math, and if little Timmy is picking on little Sally because she has two mommies, and makes jokes about Turkey Basters, well, heck, not the school's problem.


So letting a teacher tell 5 year old kids he likes it up the pooper will cut down on teen pregnancy?

Got a link to your data on that?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So letting a teacher tell 5 year old kids he likes it up the pooper will cut down on teen pregnancy?
> 
> Got a link to your data on that?


LMAO!!!

JoeB131 is owned. BTW he put me on ignore cause I called him out on being stupid.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

How many of you discussed your teachers’ sex lives with them when you were in kindergarden?

My 5th grade teacher was a lesbian. Ms Connor. Best teacher I ever had.  I never even considered her sexuality, she was just a great teacher.

She didnt tell the class about her weekend munching box with her partner.

SHE TAUGHT MATH, ENGLISH, SCIENCE, READING…


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 7, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.


Authoritarianism is rampant. The State dictating in education, banning books, seizing control of reproduction, medical science, climatology, gender identity - every aspect of human endeavor in which radical politicians have no expertise and appear to be abysmally ignorant. 

Big Government is hellbent upon eradicating individual freedom.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Authoritarianism is rampant. The State dictating in education, banning books, seizing control of reproduction, medical science, climatology, gender identity - every aspect of human endeavor in which radical politicians have no expertise and appear to be abysmally ignorant.
> 
> Big Government is hellbent upon eradicating individual freedom.



This is an incredibly cognizant post.

I could not agree more! I may have well have posted this.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


 
not the issue at all. you arw inventing shit.


----------



## AMart (Apr 7, 2022)

Ohio is doing this also!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

Crixus said:


> not the issue at all. you arw inventing shit.



Dude, your avatar pic was probably taken 3 hours after mine.


----------



## Crixus (Apr 7, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Dude, your avatar pic was probably taken 3 hours after mine.


funny shit.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.



I never got any sex ed in any of the six-seven years I attended public school.  And certainly NOT in private school.   My parents told me what I needed to know, the rest I learned in life.

Why do I need some stranger at school telling me what my "choices" are?

Why does ANY kid need sex ed before the age of puberty anyway?  By my calculation, if they are going to teach anything, it ought not be to at least 7th grade.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 7, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Authoritarianism is rampant. The State dictating in education, banning books, seizing control of reproduction, medical science, climatology, gender identity - every aspect of human endeavor in which radical politicians have no expertise and appear to be abysmally ignorant.
> 
> Big Government is hellbent upon eradicating individual freedom.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

TheParser said:


> I turned on FOX (of course!) for the latest headlines and saw the governor of Florida happily signing that law.
> 
> The merits or demerits of that law aside, the saddest thing was to see little children who had been brought in to stand around the governor as he signed his name.
> 
> ...


If it saves the life of one ain't that right democrats?
Hell dude Dems use children all the time.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I never got any sex ed in any of the six-seven years I attended public school.  And certainly NOT in private school.   My parents told me what I needed to know, the rest I learned in life.
> 
> Why do I need some stranger at school telling me what my "choices" are?
> 
> Why does ANY kid need sex ed before the age of puberty anyway?  By my calculation, if they are going to teach anything, it ought not be to at least 7th grade.



I got formal sex ed in 5th grade. They did not discuss the actual act. They said to talk to your parents. Of course I fucking knew, but I asked my mom to put her on the spot.

My mom told me the man is like a lamp plug and the woman is like the electrical socket.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 7, 2022)

Why would anyone want to teach a 5 year old sex education?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why would anyone want to teach a 5 year old sex education?



The first impulse is to call them pervs.

The real truth is to destroy the family unit and bring down America.

The cult wants to discuss these matters with students WITHOUT PARENTAL KNOWLEDGE.

That is what really bothers the cult and why they lie about the bill.

I have posted the link to the actual bill, and not one resident lefty will read it.

Here it is again:





__





						Senate Bill 1834 (2022) - The Florida Senate
					






					www.flsenate.gov
				




These assholes opine on the bill without knowing the content.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why would anyone want to teach a 5 year old sex education?


What 5 year old can even understand what sex is?  Most kids don't really start forming an individual conscious identity before the age of 7-8 anyway (just think back to the earliest age where you began retaining contiguous memories of your life events), so before that, they mainly operate in the subconscious, instincts, reflex conditioning, and this is the age where brainwashing and impression are most effective, hence the reason why the left want to groom your children.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dude, that left a mark.


Only the truth.
And
They know it.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

BrokeLoser said:


> So not…
> The Catholic Church (Democrats)
> Harvey Weinstein and Hollywood (Democrats)
> NAMBLA (Democrats)


LIAR
I said the church...The Catholic church is a global organization with MOST of its members living outside the US.

LIAR

Rationalize the perversion that drives your hate.
It is YOU perversion
But you do share it with lots of fellows who hide behind "conservative" to hide their fixation on little children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why would anyone want to teach a 5 year old sex education?





They're seeking converts.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 7, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why would anyone want to teach a 5 year old sex education?



Brainwashing.  It's worked very well for the Communists.  They are just trying to get a little more of a head start.  People with strong minds are difficult to break.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, you are really stretching here, Ray. You certainly do tell the bully why his bullying is wrong.



No, you tell him bullying is wrong period and he'll figure it out for himself.



JoeB131 said:


> But we aren't just talking about six year olds... we are talking up to third grade, which would be about nine.
> 
> You also work on the assumption that everyone learns at the same level. For instance, I have a niece who is nine, but she is reading at the seventh grade level right now, including Harry Potter books.
> 
> The thing is, I trust education professionals who have gotten masters degrees in how to handle children to make appropriate decisions.



Some children are more intelligent than others, but we all pretty much have urges around the same age.  Another apples and oranges comparison from you.

We don't need 9 year olds learning this shit either.  Our country is behind many others on subjects like math and science.  Our teachers have plenty of work to do to catch up.  They don't need to be wasting time and brainwashing our children with perverted sex talk.  The internet is loaded with stories of what these geniuses with master degrees are doing to our children and some even get fired or end up in prison. I'd post a few for ya but like you said, you never read links.  The truth to a Democrat is like holding a cross in front of Dracula.



JoeB131 said:


> The only people who think saying "Gay people are a thing" is "perv" probably have some issues of their own to work out.



If you ask me, Karen's who are so bent out of shape because of this law are the ones who have issues to work out.  Being pissed off because you can't make a sexual deviant out of other peoples children are the ones with serious mental problems.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> Authoritarianism is rampant. The State dictating in education, banning books, seizing control of reproduction, medical science, climatology, gender identity - every aspect of human endeavor in which radical politicians have no expertise and appear to be abysmally ignorant.
> 
> Big Government is hellbent upon eradicating individual freedom.


Big leftist Govt yes. But the politicians don’t elect themselves.


----------



## schmidlap (Apr 7, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Big leftist Govt yes. But the politicians don’t elect themselves.


The authoritarian rightists' support for Putin _is _consistent.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Apr 7, 2022)

schmidlap said:


> The authoritarian rightists' support for Putin _is _consistent.


Incorrect. Again, do politicians elect themselves in America? Yes or no?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, you tell him bullying is wrong period and he'll figure it out for himself.



Except he really won't if you don't tell him that his homophobia is wrong.  He'll just grow up to be a dysfunctional adult who will get fired the first time he calls his coworker a fag. 

Of course, the fact is, you guys are all angry the only place you can express your homophobia openly is hiding behind fake names on an internet board.  You've been excised from polite society. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> We don't need 9 year olds learning this shit either. Our country is behind many others on subjects like math and science. Our teachers have plenty of work to do to catch up. They don't need to be wasting time and brainwashing our children with perverted sex talk. The internet is loaded with stories of what these geniuses with master degrees are doing to our children and some even get fired or end up in prison. I'd post a few for ya but like you said, you never read links. The truth to a Democrat is like holding a cross in front of Dracula.



Yeah, I don't read links, because the worst examples I've seen is the Catholic Church.  Two priests and a lay teacher that I've known were eventually caught doing shit they shouldn't have been doing. 

These people screamed all day how bad it was being gay, but the reason they were in the Holy Orders to start with was they thought they could pray away the gay.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> If you ask me, Karen's who are so bent out of shape because of this law are the ones who have issues to work out. Being pissed off because you can't make a sexual deviant out of other peoples children are the ones with serious mental problems.



Except no one can "make" you gay.  Just like no one made you straight.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Quite right.  If little Billy picks on Jamal for being black or little Moshe for being a Jew, they are going to sit his ass down and straighten him out.  But if he picks on little Sally because she has two mommies, they are prohibited from having any talk with him about it.


You are SO full of shit! 

The bill is about sex, not families.

Your Democratic paymasters are failing you. They're giving you lousy talking points.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

scruffy said:


> You are SO full of shit!
> 
> The bill is about sex, not families.
> 
> Your Democratic paymasters are failing you. They're giving you lousy talking points.



Actually, the law is written in such a way that a teacher could be sued up for EXACTLY the scenario I outlined.  Sally has two mommies, but the teacher can't talk about it.  

No one was describing explicit sex acts to first graders.  It was merely acknowledging the existence of gays that had the Florida Taliban upset.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 8, 2022)

Let me remind the cult to boycott Florida early and often.


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 8, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Scratch a cult member, and you will find a pedo.
> 
> Why is that? Its so weird.



Well, Trump referred to his own daughter as a “nice piece of ass” when she was a teenager.  He also admitted to walking into the dressing room at the Miss Teen USA pageant. Several traumatized girls confirmed the story. 

Last but not least, he was sued for beating and raping a girl when she was 13, so yes the Trump Cult has a long-standing history of pedophilia.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well, Trump referred to his own daughter as a “nice piece of ass” when she was a teenager.  He also admitted to walking into the dressing room at the Miss Teen USA pageant. Several traumatized girls confirmed the story.
> 
> Last but not least, he was sued for beating and raping a girl when she was 13, so yes the Trump Cult has a long-standing history of pedophilia.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the law is written in such a way that a teacher could be sued up for EXACTLY the scenario I outlined.  Sally has two mommies, but the teacher can't talk about it.
> 
> No one was describing explicit sex acts to first graders.  It was merely acknowledging the existence of gays that had the Florida Taliban upset.



Is that so?  Then why was the word "gay" never mentioned in the bill?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except he really won't if you don't tell him that his homophobia is wrong. He'll just grow up to be a dysfunctional adult who will get fired the first time he calls his coworker a fag.
> 
> Of course, the fact is, you guys are all angry the only place you can express your homophobia openly is hiding behind fake names on an internet board. You've been excised from polite society.



You don't tell a bully to stop it because the another kid has pimples, or wears glasses, or has funny shoes.  You simply tell him that bullying and violence is not acceptable on school grounds period. 



JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, I don't read links, because the worst examples I've seen is the Catholic Church. Two priests and a lay teacher that I've known were eventually caught doing shit they shouldn't have been doing.
> 
> These people screamed all day how bad it was being gay, but the reason they were in the Holy Orders to start with was they thought they could pray away the gay.



And there are plenty of stories of teachers doing the same in schools, so there really is no difference. 



JoeB131 said:


> Except no one can "make" you gay. Just like no one made you straight.



Again, this is not about gay or straight, it's about exposing and teaching kids about anything sex regardless what it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Is that so? Then why was the word "gay" never mentioned in the bill?


Oh, I don't know, because it's a slang term.  They also don't say "Queer" in the law... but we know who its aimed at. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> You don't tell a bully to stop it because the another kid has pimples, or wears glasses, or has funny shoes. You simply tell him that bullying and violence is not acceptable on school grounds period.



Not all bullying is violence, Ray.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> And there are plenty of stories of teachers doing the same in schools, so there really is no difference.



Well, there's kind of a huge difference.  When a public school catches someone doing that, they are turned over to the cops.   The Catholic Church took the abusers and sent them off to other parishes.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Again, this is not about gay or straight, it's about exposing and teaching kids about anything sex regardless what it is.


Except when you aren't treating the kid with two mommies the same as one with a mom and a dad, it's discrimination.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, I don't know, because it's a slang term.  They also don't say "Queer" in the law... but we know who its aimed at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you lied when you called it the “Don’t say gay” bill.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So you lied when you called it the “Don’t say gay” bill.


Of COURSE they fucking lie.

It's ALL they do anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So you lied when you called it the “Don’t say gay” bill.



Before I put you on ignore, have you ever added anything to a conversation?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's about how old they are when they figure out how to bypass whatever "parental protections" they put on the internet. Seems like they might have a few questions about what they encounter in the sick sad world of internet porn.


So?  Not the government's job.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Before I put you on ignore, have you ever added anything to a conversation?


For once we may agree.  Pointing out you are a lying sack of shit really adds nothing since it is common knowledge.

Feel free to put me on ignore whenever you can’t handle me, Cupcake.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So?  Not the government's job.


It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive. Most parents absolutely refuse to discuss sexuality with their kids in any form. Never really figured that one out. I know it's awkward but so is a pregnant teenaged daughter. They are intensely curious and will turn to anyone willing to give them answers. Better it's a teacher than the creepy uncle or the neighborhood molester.


----------



## dblack (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive.


Nope


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive. Most parents absolutely refuse to discuss sexuality with their kids in any form. Never really figured that one out. I know it's awkward but so is a pregnant teenaged daughter. They are intensely curious and will turn to anyone willing to give them answers. Better it's a teacher than the creepy uncle or the neighborhood molester.


Link to the clause in the Constitution saying the Govt is in charge of teaching 5 year old kids about sex?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Oh, I don't know, because it's a slang term. They also don't say "Queer" in the law... but we know who its aimed at.



No, not because it's a slang term, it's because as leftists always do, they need to lie about something to try and get people on their sick side.  If they renamed it to "Don't teach sex to my 5 year old" which is more of the truth, a huge majority of people would be against them because any responsible parent supports it. 



JoeB131 said:


> Well, there's kind of a huge difference. When a public school catches someone doing that, they are turned over to the cops. The Catholic Church took the abusers and sent them off to other parishes.



The intent is the same reason: find a way to work around children.  

When I quit the music store, people who were also not happy with the place called me to ask if I'd teach them at home which I did.  I always asked the parent of kids to come in and relax because I didn't want any false accusations against me.  Most of them did, even the ones who's kids were with me for a year or so and knew me quite well.  It's quite normal and responsible for a parent to keep their guard up  to protect their children no matter who it is.  



JoeB131 said:


> Except when you aren't treating the kid with two mommies the same as one with a mom and a dad, it's discrimination.



Discrimination against what?  How are they treating kids with two mommies different from anybody else?  You make a good case to outlaw children being adopted by gay couples; not that I ever agreed with it in the first place.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive. Most parents absolutely refuse to discuss sexuality with their kids in any form. Never really figured that one out. I know it's awkward but so is a pregnant teenaged daughter. They are intensely curious and will turn to anyone willing to give them answers. Better it's a teacher than the creepy uncle or the neighborhood molester.



And what if it's the teacher who's a creepy child molester?


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive. Most parents absolutely refuse to discuss sexuality with their kids in any form. Never really figured that one out. I know it's awkward but so is a pregnant teenaged daughter. They are intensely curious and will turn to anyone willing to give them answers. Better it's a teacher than the creepy uncle or the neighborhood molester.


Bullshit.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Link to the clause in the Constitution saying the Govt is in charge of teaching 5 year old kids about sex?


Try putting a gag on teachers to discuss the subject and see what happens.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> No, not because it's a slang term, it's because as leftists always do, they need to lie about something to try and get people on their sick side. If they renamed it to "Don't teach sex to my 5 year old" which is more of the truth, a huge majority of people would be against them because any responsible parent supports it.



Except no one is lying about the homophobic nature of this bill, that's the thing. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> The intent is the same reason: find a way to work around children.
> 
> When I quit the music store, people who were also not happy with the place called me to ask if I'd teach them at home which I did. I always asked the parent of kids to come in and relax because I didn't want any false accusations against me. Most of them did, even the ones who's kids were with me for a year or so and knew me quite well. It's quite normal and responsible for a parent to keep their guard up to protect their children no matter who it is.



Actually, what I've seen is that parents have gotten MORE paranoid.  When I was growing up, we could stay out and play until the streetlights came on.  Today, kids are all in "Structured" activities with adult supervision, all the time.  I've never seen trick-or-treaters without parents around.   We are more paranoid than ever.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Discrimination against what? How are they treating kids with two mommies different from anybody else? You make a good case to outlaw children being adopted by gay couples; not that I ever agreed with it in the first place.



NO, we need to outlaw homophobes and racist raising kids...


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And what if it's the teacher who's a creepy child molester?



then they need better screening processes.  But a creepy child molester isn't going to wait until sex ed class to make his move.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Try putting a gag on teachers to discuss the subject and see what happens.


DeSantis just did, Moron.

Your move.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is lying about the homophobic nature of this bill, that's the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it homophobic?  Quote the exact text that leads you to that conclusion.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Try putting a gag on teachers to discuss the subject and see what happens.


Try telling the parents to shut up and see what happens.  Terry McCauliff learned that lesson.  You fucking totalitarians need to learn once more who the boss is.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> DeSantis just did, Moron.
> 
> Your move.


Within just a few more years our teacher shortage will become critical as republicans do their damnedest to make teaching a miserable, soul-crushing ever lower paid profession. Oh well. Being under educated just means more republicans. It's a win-win!


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Within just a few more years our teacher shortage will become critical as republicans do their damnedest to make teaching a miserable, soul-crushing ever lower paid profession. Oh well. Being under educated just means more republicans. It's a win-win!


You mean less indoctrination.  That's a good thing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> then they need better screening processes.  But a creepy child molester isn't going to wait until sex ed class to make his move.



Oh yeah? What if the sex class is being taught to first graders like you degenerates want?


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You mean less indoctrination.  That's a good thing.


That's what I said. Stupid people are so much easier to fool, look at you. Barely literate and yet you think you know everything.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> That's what I said. Stupid people are so much easier to fool, look at you. Barely literate and yet you think you know everything.


Go fuck a goat.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is lying about the homophobic nature of this bill, that's the thing.



Then show me where it discusses homosexuality.  It's a bill to ban all teaching of all sexuality for children between kindergarten and second grade. 



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, what I've seen is that parents have gotten MORE paranoid. When I was growing up, we could stay out and play until the streetlights came on. Today, kids are all in "Structured" activities with adult supervision, all the time. I've never seen trick-or-treaters without parents around. We are more paranoid than ever.



Because when we were kids we lived in a God fearing society, where if you messed with somebody's kid, Dad would beat you to near death with a baseball bat and the neighbors may join in.  Then liberalism plagued our country and you've been promoting perversion ever since. 



JoeB131 said:


> NO, we need to outlaw homophobes and racist raising kids...



So in other words parents.  Hitler would be so proud of you today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Try putting a gag on teachers to discuss the subject and see what happens.



It's the parents that pay that teacher.  They reserve THE RIGHT to tell that teacher what to teach.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Go fuck a goat.



Please don't give the left any ideas.  Next they'll want that to be taught in our schools.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's the parents that pay that teacher.  They reserve THE RIGHT to tell that teacher what to teach.


Parents are idiots. Squeezing out a brat does not give anyone an ounce of wisdom. In fact it seems to make people dumber.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Within just a few more years our teacher shortage will become critical as republicans do their damnedest to make teaching a miserable, soul-crushing ever lower paid profession. Oh well. Being under educated just means more republicans. It's a win-win!


So it's your claim people go into teaching so they can teach 5 year old kids about gay sex.

Got it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents are idiots. Squeezing out a brat does not give anyone an ounce of wisdom. In fact it seems to make people dumber.



People who have children are dumber?  Ever tell your parents about that?  

Yes, when you pay somebody to do a job, you have the right to tell them what you expect.  If you hire a lawn care service and tell them you want the grass no shorter than three inches, they better cut it that way or you'll find somebody else to do the job the way you want it done. 

Taxpayers and parents pay that teacher.  They pay the administration.  They pay for the utilities of that building.  They pay for the maintenance and repair for that school, so they certainly have the right to tel the teachers what they can and can't teach.


----------



## BS Filter (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Parents are idiots. Squeezing out a brat does not give anyone an ounce of wisdom. In fact it seems to make people dumber.


You're insane.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So it's your claim people go into teaching so they can teach 5 year old kids about gay sex.
> 
> Got it.


This isn't the only republican attack on the teaching profession. Still havn't figured out why republicans are trying to make it a thankless dead-end job that is not worth the loans it takes to become one.


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> People who have children are dumber?  Ever tell your parents about that?
> 
> Yes, when you pay somebody to do a job, you have the right to tell them what you expect.  If you hire a lawn care service and tell them you want the grass no shorter than three inches, they better cut it that way or you'll find somebody else to do the job the way you want it done.
> 
> Taxpayers and parents pay that teacher.  They pay the administration.  They pay for the utilities of that building.  They pay for the maintenance and repair for that school, so they certainly have the right to tel the teachers what they can and can't teach.


Maybe you think parents have a right to demand a lousy education for their kids but the state would like to get a degree earner every now and then.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> This isn't the only republican attack on the teaching profession. Still havn't figured out why republicans are trying to make it a thankless dead-end job that is not worth the loans it takes to become one.


Since when is anal sex part of “The ThreeRs”?


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> Since when is anal sex part of “The ThreeRs”?


I don't give a shit about the latest disingenuous right wing moral panic. Teachers have been under attack from the right for years now and I am amazed anyone would be a teacher in a red state right now. What a shitty life it must be to teach kids that are afraid to be smarter than their stupid parents.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> Maybe you think parents have a right to demand a lousy education for their kids but the state would like to get a degree earner every now and then.



How is not teaching single digit aged children adult topics a lousy education?  Years ago when I was in school they didn't even mention sex until we were past puberty, and that was only because it was part of the Health class. 

Getting a degree doesn't make anybody a better judge on what kids need to learn.  As I mentioned before, we pay the most money per capita for education and have only mediocre results to show for it.  We import workers from other countries that concentrated their efforts on subjects like math, science and computers.  Our teachers have plenty of real subjects to catch up on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Oh yeah? What if the sex class is being taught to first graders like you degenerates want?



Nobody is teaching kids sex in the first grade. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Then show me where it discusses homosexuality. It's a bill to ban all teaching of all sexuality for children between kindergarten and second grade.


Right. That's the problem, it's very vague and uses lawsuits as it's enforcement mechanism.  

If you want an example of why this is bad, I give you the Americans With Disabilities Act.  Well intentioned, sure.  But vague.  It calls for "reasonable accommodations".  Well, what's reasonable?  The end result is that employers are LESS inclined to hire people with disabilities now. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> Because when we were kids we lived in a God fearing society, where if you messed with somebody's kid, Dad would beat you to near death with a baseball bat and the neighbors may join in. Then liberalism plagued our country and you've been promoting perversion ever since.



Nope. It's just that a sensationalist media made parents more afraid.  Not because anyone was really afraid of an imaginary pixie in the sky. 

But you just admitted you missed the good old days of lynching, right?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How is not teaching single digit aged children adult topics a lousy education? Years ago when I was in school they didn't even mention sex until we were past puberty, and that was only because it was part of the Health class.



And that was about the same time that teenage pregnancy started shooting through the roof.  

So as much as you guys complain about teaching sex ed in the schools and controverting the wishes of parents... um, actually, they've done a pretty good job. Very few girls are screwing up their lives with an unwanted pregnancy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> This isn't the only republican attack on the teaching profession. Still havn't figured out why republicans are trying to make it a thankless dead-end job that is not worth the loans it takes to become one.



I can't speak for other areas, but here, people are dying to get teachers jobs.  We have more teachers than we know what to do with.  It's a job where you only work most of the year with great benefits, a summer long vacation where the heaviest thing you have to lift is a brief case.  If it were a job from hell, we would be short on teachers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Getting a degree doesn't make anybody a better judge on what kids need to learn. As I mentioned before, we pay the most money per capita for education and have only mediocre results to show for it. We import workers from other countries that concentrated their efforts on subjects like math, science and computers. Our teachers have plenty of real subjects to catch up on.



We import those people because they work cheap...


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> How is not teaching single digit aged children adult topics a lousy education?  Years ago when I was in school they didn't even mention sex until we were past puberty, and that was only because it was part of the Health class.
> 
> Getting a degree doesn't make anybody a better judge on what kids need to learn.  As I mentioned before, we pay the most money per capita for education and have only mediocre results to show for it.  We import workers from other countries that concentrated their efforts on subjects like math, science and computers.  Our teachers have plenty of real subjects to catch up on.


I thought you were smart enough to spot a made up issue to get the idiots screaming about a problem that doesn't exist. Oh well.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 8, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> I can't speak for other areas, but here, people are dying to get teachers jobs. We have more teachers than we know what to do with. It's a job where you only work most of the year with great benefits, a summer long vacation where the heaviest thing you have to lift is a brief case. If it were a job from hell, we would be short on teachers.



Except we are short on teachers. 









						The teacher shortage is real, large and growing, and worse than we thought: The first report in ‘The Perfect Storm in the Teacher Labor Market’ series
					

This report, the first in a series examining the magnitude of the teacher shortage, finds that the shortage is larger when teacher credentials are factored in and that high-poverty schools suffer the most from the lack of sufficient, credentialed teachers.




					www.epi.org
				




(Ray will take one sentence out of context and claim it doesn't say what it says.) 

But it gets worse.  A lot of people get into teaching and quit only after a few years, because the job IS a lot harder than they make it out to be.  Let's be honest, children are demanding.  It's why we want schools to take them off our hands for six hours a day.   Imagine being stuck in a room with 30 of them. The thing that got everyone upset during TRUMP PLAGUE)TM) was that they had to keep the little darlings home with them.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And that was about the same time that teenage pregnancy started shooting through the roof.
> 
> So as much as you guys complain about teaching sex ed in the schools and controverting the wishes of parents... um, actually, they've done a pretty good job. Very few girls are screwing up their lives with an unwanted pregnancy.
> 
> View attachment 627994



And this happened how, by teaching them a guy can be a girl by simply putting on a dress?  The issue is not teaching kids about sex ed, the issue is teaching it to kids that have no idea WTF you're even talking about while inserting their "preferences" in an attempt to brainwash them from five years old on.  Now the Florida legislatures say no, the parents support it, and you lost the battle.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except we are short on teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean like they do all summer?  

People were upset because we were paying teachers while they were not working.  The filthy corrupt union kept pushing for taxpayers to continue it as long as possible.  If a working mother is paying thousands of dollars a year to a school that's not teaching their kids, they have every right to be upset, especially when it's interfering with their profession or job.  

As for your link, it's about somebody selling a book that makes projections in the future and not what's happening today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nobody is teaching kids sex in the first grade.



If that's the case, this law shouldn't bother you in the least because that's all it does--ban teachers from discussing or teaching kids about sex



JoeB131 said:


> Right. That's the problem, it's very vague and uses lawsuits as it's enforcement mechanism.
> 
> If you want an example of why this is bad, I give you the Americans With Disabilities Act. Well intentioned, sure. But vague. It calls for "reasonable accommodations". Well, what's reasonable? The end result is that employers are LESS inclined to hire people with disabilities now.



I don't know what one has to do with the other, but nobody is going to get sued unless a school decides they are going to ignore the law and teach kids what they want.



JoeB131 said:


> Nope. It's just that a sensationalist media made parents more afraid. Not because anyone was really afraid of an imaginary pixie in the sky.
> 
> But you just admitted you missed the good old days of lynching, right?



When did I say that?  You know you leftists don't need legalized pot.  You live in an imaginary world any way.  When we were kids we didn't have perverts trying to have sex with us.  Today human trafficking is a huge problem in the US.  We didn't have people putting razor blades in candy either at Hallopween when we were kids.  Parents assumed the safety of their children.  Now you got to watch your child every second and now in the schools as well.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> I don't give a shit about the latest disingenuous right wing moral panic. Teachers have been under attack from the right for years now and I am amazed anyone would be a teacher in a red state right now. What a shitty life it must be to teach kids that are afraid to be smarter than their stupid parents.


So you once again have no answer.

What a moron.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except we are short on teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you think allowing teachers to indoctrinate 5 year olds into certain sexual proclivities will help recruit more teachers?

Kinda proves the premise this is what you clowns want, huh?


----------



## occupied (Apr 8, 2022)

Nostra said:


> So you once again have no answer.
> 
> What a moron.


The only answer I have for you is to ask better questions.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 8, 2022)

occupied said:


> The only answer I have for you is to ask better questions.


So once again you have no answer.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except no one is lying about the homophobic nature of this bill, that's the thing.



  In this case, I guess _“homophobic”_ is a stand-in for whatever slur your side will eventually come up with to describe those who are opposed to pedophilia, as they get closer to legalizing and normalizing it.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 9, 2022)

occupied said:


> It's been the government's job for longer than we have been alive. Most parents absolutely refuse to discuss sexuality with their kids in any form. Never really figured that one out. I know it's awkward but so is a pregnant teenaged daughter. They are intensely curious and will turn to anyone willing to give them answers. Better it's a teacher than the creepy uncle or the neighborhood molester.


Sounds like the teachers are the CREEPY ones and the molestors.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> And this happened how, by teaching them a guy can be a girl by simply putting on a dress? The issue is not teaching kids about sex ed, the issue is teaching it to kids that have no idea WTF you're even talking about while inserting their "preferences" in an attempt to brainwash them from five years old on. Now the Florida legislatures say no, the parents support it, and you lost the battle.



Your argument is that schools have no business teaching sex ed. I demonstrated the value of them doing so in that teenage pregnancy has plummeted since the 1960's as a social ill.  This is a positive development.  So will teaching children not to be homophobic or racist or transphobic.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> People were upset because we were paying teachers while they were not working. The filthy corrupt union kept pushing for taxpayers to continue it as long as possible. If a working mother is paying thousands of dollars a year to a school that's not teaching their kids, they have every right to be upset, especially when it's interfering with their profession or job.



Except the teachers were working... they were continuing to give classes on line.   
If your kids aren't learning at the school provided, that's kind of on you.   You guys talk about school choice, but the end of the day, people who spend their own money are committed and make sure their kids do the work. 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> If that's the case, this law shouldn't bother you in the least because that's all it does--ban teachers from discussing or teaching kids about sex



Except that's not what it does.  It allows any Christian Karen to sue the school district over anything she doesn't like.  "They told you about Sally's Two Mommies at Show and Tell!  I'm suing! How dare Sally think her moms are equal to me!" 
"Have another beer, Mom!" 



Ray From Cleveland said:


> I don't know what one has to do with the other, but nobody is going to get sued unless a school decides they are going to ignore the law and teach kids what they want.



Wow, you really believe that?  Hey, maybe you should check out all the businesses who have to deal with nuscience lawsuits under the ADA.  

The town I just moved out of voted down a drug treatment facility, on the very sensible grounds that their 11 person police force and one ambulance can't handle the stress of 200+ recovering drug addicts added into the mix.  The people who are trying to open that facility are now suing under the ADA and they'll probably win.  



Ray From Cleveland said:


> When did I say that? You know you leftists don't need legalized pot. You live in an imaginary world any way. When we were kids we didn't have perverts trying to have sex with us. Today human trafficking is a huge problem in the US. We didn't have people putting razor blades in candy either at Hallopween when we were kids. Parents assumed the safety of their children. Now you got to watch your child every second and now in the schools as well.



Razors in the candy is a myth.  We probably had just as many perverts back then as we do now.  What we didn't have back then was media amplifying the incidents, so the whole country knows about one backwater town.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 9, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> In this case, I guess _“homophobic”_ is a stand-in for whatever slur your side will eventually come up with to describe those who are opposed to pedophilia, as they get closer to legalizing and normalizing it.



Did Joseph Smith come back from the Dead?


----------



## Nostra (Apr 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Your argument is that schools have no business teaching sex ed. I demonstrated the value of them doing so in that teenage pregnancy has plummeted since the 1960's as a social ill.  This is a positive development.  So will teaching children not to be homophobic or racist or transphobic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Except that's not what it does.  It allows any Christian Karen to sue the school district over anything she doesn't like. *

It also allows any Dimwinger Dyke to sue the district if someone teaches hetorosexual stuff to 5 year olds, Dumbass.

So how is it a "Don't say gay" bill?  It could just as well be a "Don't say hetero" bill.

Explain how this is discrimination.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

Nostra said:


> How is it homophobic?  Quote the exact text that leads you to that conclusion.


JoeB131 ran away on that one....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 10, 2022)

Nostra said:


> JoeB131 ran away on that one....



Brave Incel Joe ran away.
Bravely ran away away.
When danger reared it's ugly head,
He bravely turned his tail and fled.
Yes, brave Incel Joe turned about
And gallantly he chickened out.
Swiftly taking to his feet,
He beat a very brave retreat.
Bravest of the brave, Incel Joe!


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 10, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Brave Incel Joe ran away.
> Bravely ran away away.
> When danger reared it's ugly head,
> He bravely turned his tail and fled.
> ...



Naw, just got bored with him.   

Unlike you, I can always get a rise out of your crazy Mormon Ass.  

Only takes a little prodding to get you to scream MURDER THOSE WOMEN WHO GET ABORTIONS

Nostra just thinks "post a link that the sky is blue" is a response to an argument.  That's kind of boring.


----------



## Nostra (Apr 10, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, just got bored with him.
> 
> Unlike you, I can always get a rise out of your crazy Mormon Ass.
> 
> ...


I see you still can’t post the text of the bill that is “homophobic”.

You really should try thinking for yourself for once in your life and stop relying on your handlers to tell you what to think, Lemming.


----------



## ArrojaLaBomba (Apr 10, 2022)

Hmmmm, I wonder if this will apply to heterosexuality. I'm sure the impartial government of Florida will certainly make sure that happens.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?


Whatever you call them they are still abnormal

The left is the one pushing public discussion about homosexuality 

If its backfiring thats their fault


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?
> 
> This funny thing about gays... they keep existing even if you don't want them to.


Dykes are dykes.  They call themselves dykes. What do they expect? 








						Dykes on Bikes - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 25, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Whatever you call them they are still abnormal
> 
> The left is the one pushing public discussion about homosexuality
> 
> If its backfiring thats their fault



So you think gays will go away if you pretend they aren't there? 



OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Dykes are dykes.  They call themselves dykes. What do they expect?



I bet you are one of these people who thinks it's okay to call a black person the N-word because Rappers use it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 25, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So you think gays will go away if you pretend they aren't there?


I wish

What I want is to limit the influence of homosexual perversion in society

Particularly among children

What gays want is a totally queer America


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I wish
> 
> What I want is to limit the influence of homosexual perversion in society
> 
> ...



You can't make anyone gay or straight.  Any more than you can make them black or white.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't make anyone gay or straight.  Any more than you can make them black or white.


Libs seem to believe strongly in the gay gene birth defect

I dont

Homosexuality is no different from any other sin that some humans practice and others dont

And if you object to the word “sin” just substitute misbehavior instead


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You can't make anyone gay or straight.  Any more than you can make them black or white.


So you are a nature person, i.e. you are what you are and NOTHING influences your behavior?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> Libs seem to believe strongly in the gay gene birth defect
> 
> I dont
> 
> ...



Funny thing about science, it's still true even if people don't believe in it.  Unlike religion. 

So explain to me how homosexuality is a "sin" (without saying "God says it is" because there are a shitload of rules in the Bible you probably ignore) or misbehavior.  

Different strokes for different folks. 



healthmyths said:


> So you are a nature person, i.e. you are what you are and NOTHING influences your behavior?



I'm a realist.  Nobody told me I had to like women.  I just know I did, at an early age. 

If you talk to most gay people, they will tell you they knew they were attracted to the same sex at an early age.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Funny thing about science, it's still true even if people don't believe in it.  Unlike religion.
> 
> So explain to me how homosexuality is a "sin" (without saying "God says it is" because there are a shitload of rules in the Bible you probably ignore) or misbehavior.
> 
> ...


Well you are admitting a lot here with the above...
a) "_If you talk to most gay people" _have you talked with 'most gay people' and if so how many is "most"?
b) You've evidently NEVER heard of "Social Biology" and the premise that "I've got to be me"...
Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior​








						Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior
					

Analysis of half a million people suggests genetics may have a limited contribution to sexual orientation




					www.scientificamerican.com
				



Analysis of half a million people suggests genetics may have a limited contribution to sexual orientation

So tell me again how many of "most gay people"  because this study was of 500,000!
and the "I've got to be me"... statement is NOT a nature, i.e. genetic as a real study shows... but "nurture" or learned!
Ask your "most gay" subjects if encouraged, easy to obtain sexual gratification was a prime motivator?
FACTS...
*CONSIDERABLE PORTION OF THE* population, perhaps the major portion of the male population, has at least some homosexual experience between adolescence and old age. In addition, about *60 per cent of the pre-adolescent boys engage in homosexual activities*, and there is an additional group of adult males who avoid overt contacts but who are quite aware of their potentialities for reacting to other males.








						Sexual Behavior in the Human Male
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Easiest way to get sexual gratification.  
About 3% of American men—or 1 in 33—have experienced an attempted or completed rape in their lifetime.5; 1 out of every 10 rape victims are male.




__





						Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
					

1 out of every 6 American women has been the victim of an attempted or completed rape in her lifetime.




					www.rainn.org
				



So I'm not as adamant as you, i.e. "most gay people attracted to same sex" as even though I've PROOF of my premise that
easy sex gratification performing or performed on is EASIER with men on men!  NOT a genealogical but LEARNED (NURTURE) behavior!  Again I deal with FACTS not guesses!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Funny thing about science, it's still true even if people don't believe in it.  Unlike religion.
> 
> So explain to me how homosexuality is a "sin" (without saying "God says it is" because there are a shitload of rules in the Bible you probably ignore) or misbehavior.
> 
> ...


I dont think homosexuals are born anymore than bank robbers or prostitutes are

If you do thats your mistake


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 26, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I dont think homosexuals are born anymore than bank robbers or prostitutes are
> 
> If you do thats your mistake


Scientific proof to your statement:
* Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior*








						Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior
					

Analysis of half a million people suggests genetics may have a limited contribution to sexual orientation




					www.scientificamerican.com
				



Analysis of half a million people suggests genetics may have a limited contribution to sexual orientation
and the "I've got to be me"... statement is NOT a nature, i.e. genetic as a real study shows... but "nurture" or learned!

FACTS...
CONSIDERABLE PORTION OF THE population, perhaps the major portion of the male population, has at least some homosexual experience between adolescence and old age. In addition, about 60 per cent of the pre-adolescent boys engage in homosexual activities, and there is an additional group of adult males who avoid overt contacts but who are quite aware of their potentialities for reacting to other males.








						Sexual Behavior in the Human Male
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Easiest way to get sexual gratification.
About 3% of American men—or 1 in 33—have experienced an attempted or completed rape in their lifetime.5; 1 out of every 10 rape victims are male.




__





						Victims of Sexual Violence: Statistics | RAINN
					

1 out of every 6 American women has been the victim of an attempted or completed rape in her lifetime.




					www.rainn.org


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 26, 2022)

healthmyths said:


> Well you are admitting a lot here with the above...
> a) "_If you talk to most gay people" _have you talked with 'most gay people' and if so how many is "most"?
> b) You've evidently NEVER heard of "Social Biology" and the premise that "I've got to be me"...
> Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior​
> ...


I just cant figure out how some people get excited putting things in a disease factory, for pleasure.  Seems that when you poke that hole of many diseases, you are going to catch one eventually.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 26, 2022)

ArrojaLaBomba said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder if this will apply to heterosexuality. I'm sure the impartial government of Florida will certainly make sure that happens.


When you find a heterosexual drag queen, you'll let us know.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 26, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm a realist. Nobody told me I had to like women. I just know I did, at an early age.



  We know how you _“like”_ women, based on the hateful, degrading views that you have repeatedly expressed about marriage and about marriageable women.  No wonder you're still such a pathetic incel at almost sixty years of age.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2022)

healthmyths said:


> Well you are admitting a lot here with the above...
> a) "_If you talk to most gay people" _have you talked with 'most gay people' and if so how many is "most"?
> b) You've evidently NEVER heard of "Social Biology" and the premise that "I've got to be me"...
> Massive Study Finds No Single Genetic Cause of Same-Sex Sexual Behavior​



Again, absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.   We've mapped out the human genome, but we still don't know what most of those genes do.  



Mac-7 said:


> I dont think homosexuals are born anymore than bank robbers or prostitutes are
> 
> If you do thats your mistake



Why is it you have to compared gays to other things when you can't define why you think they are undesirable? 




Mikeoxenormous said:


> I just cant figure out how some people get excited putting things in a disease factory, for pleasure. Seems that when you poke that hole of many diseases, you are going to catch one eventually.



37% of straight people have engaged in anal sex.  Meanwhile, 50% of gays (Lesbians) don't.   
It always amazes me how homophobes immediately describe graphic gay sex acts.  They are like so-called vegetarians who can't stop talking about steak.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> We know how you _“like”_ women, based on the hateful, degrading views that you have repeatedly expressed about marriage and about marriageable women. No wonder you're still such a pathetic incel at almost sixty years of age.



Yes, It makes perfectly good sense to sign away half my property to please an imaginary sky pixie!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > We know how you _“like”_ women, based on the hateful, degrading views that you have repeatedly expressed about marriage and about marriageable women.  No wonder you're still such a pathetic incel at almost sixty years of age.
> ...



  It's very telling that you would think to speak that way of marriage.

  You are truly incapable of grasping the benefits of a permanent female companion and helpmate; incapable of seeing a woman as anything other than a disposable sex toy and a financial burden.

  Did I sign away half my property in order to gain a wife?  The very idea is Incel Joe-level bullshit.  I would not have half my property, if not for the support of my wife.  And in any event, my wife is of far more value than can be measured in terms of mere property.

  What is most pathetic is that at your age, you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens, as far as your view of women and their value.  Most men mature well past the point at which you are stalled, by the time they are a third of your present age.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 27, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's very telling that you would think to speak that way of marriage.
> 
> You are truly incapable of grasping the benefits of a permanent female companion and helpmate; incapable of seeing a woman as anything other than a disposable sex toy and a financial burden.
> 
> Did I sign away half my property in order to gain a wife? The very idea is @Incel Joe-level bullshit. I would not have half my property, if not for the support of my wife. And in any event, my wife is of far more value than can be measured in terms of mere property.



Dude, you are up at 3 AM (your time) in the morning agonizing over my sex life.  I'd say you are the one with a problem. 

Uh, no, you belong to a cult where the woman is ostracized by the community if she walks away from the cult.  That's kind of fucked up. 

If you belonged to a religion that had ACTUAL sexual equality, then you might have an argument.

EQUALITY is when either side can walk away any time they want. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> What is most pathetic is that at your age, you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens, as far as your view of women and their value. Most men mature well past the point at which you are stalled, by the time they are a third of your present age.



Really, then why do 50% of men cheat?   Why is the divorce rate 50%?  Seems to me that I saw a train wreck and avoided it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Why is it you have to compared gays to other things when you can't define why you think they are undesirable?


I have defined it but that just makes people on your side even angrier

Homosexuality is a  perversion

Its against Nature which means its against God

There, I said the G-word so now you can go ape shit over that

But religion - or lack of - shapes everyone’s opinion of life

Even yours


----------



## DBA (Jun 27, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What is most pathetic is that at your age, you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens, as far as your view of women and their value. Most men mature well past the point at which you are stalled, by the time they are a third of your present age.



You could have stopped at “you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens”.  Joe’s intellectual maturity with regards to nearly every subject permanently stalled around that time in his life.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dude, you are up at 3 AM (your time) in the morning agonizing over my sex life. I'd say you are the one with a problem.



  Not at all an unusual time for me to be up, given my work schedule.  You wouldn't know about that, or course, not being anywhere near man enough to do the sort of real work that I do.  But then I suppose from your point of view, having a real job that involves doing real work would be a problem.

  Alas, I'm not going to make it to work today, due to a collection of things that all chose this one morning to go wrong, but that's a different matter.  It's just past 04:30, my time, and if the day had been going properly, I'd be on my way to work about now.




JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, you belong to a cult where the woman is ostracized by the community if she walks away from the cult. That's kind of fucked up.



  I do not belong to, nor associate in any way, with any such cult.




JoeB131 said:


> If you belonged to a religion that had ACTUAL sexual equality, then you might have an argument.
> 
> EQUALITY is when either side can walk away any time they want.



  That's a weird definition  of _“equality”_.  To a sane person, it sounds much more like a complete lack of responsibility, maturity, and respect.  Once again, it indicates that you see women, and any relationships therewith, as disposable, to be used as long as they suit you, and then discarded like garbage.  And you keep trying to paint me as a misogynist for holding women, in general, and my wife in particular, to have much more value than that.




JoeB131 said:


> Really, then why do 50% of men cheat? Why is the divorce rate 50%? Seems to me that I saw a train wreck and avoided it.



  I guess somewhere out there, there is a woman, perhaps several, who dodged that bullet.  You'll never know what you've missed, you lack the maturity to even imagine it.  But I think it's a pretty safe guess how any marriage involving you would have worked out, for any women unfortunately to have been caught therein.


----------



## DBA (Jun 27, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> But religion - or lack of - shapes everyone’s opinion of life



He and many other Democrats live in a world where there are no moral absolutes. If it feels good, do it is their motto. Now, like a good little Democratic puppet, Joe will respond with some long rant bashing Christianity and religion in general.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 27, 2022)

DBA said:


> *He and many other Democrats live in a world where there are no moral absolutes. If it feels good, do it is their motto.* Now, like a good little Democratic puppet, Joe will respond with some long rant bashing Christianity and religion in general.


Agreed


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 27, 2022)

DBA said:


> You could have stopped at “you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens”.  Joe’s intellectual maturity with regards to nearly every subject permanently stalled around that time in his life.



  It seems that many of Incel Joe's other issues are rooted in his hatred of women.  Well, his hatred of people in general, his hatred of anything that is good and wholesome, but especially is hatred of women and children.  I'd bet that if, somehow, he had managed to be in a stable, happy marriage, the rest of his issues would be greatly mitigated, if not eliminated entirely.  But he's so stunted that he cannot even imagine what a stable, happy marriage would be like.

  By what seems like a miracle, the right woman and I found each other twenty eight years ago, and what a difference it has made.  I have a wife who loves me and supports me and makes almost everything good in my life possible.  Without her, I might very well have ended up a miserable, hateful, fucked-up mess not very much unlike Incel Joe.


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 27, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Again, absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.   We've mapped out the human genome, but we still don't know what most of those genes do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MADE this up didn't you?
"37% of straight people have engaged in anal sex. Meanwhile, 50% of gays (Lesbians) don't."
FACTS!!!
The 59% of participating Belgian MSM, who had anal receptive intercourse, reported some degree of AD. These findings highlight the need for more education about anal eroticism for MSM, and more research into AD is needed. *Vansintejan J, Vandevoorde J, and Devroey D. The GAy MEn Sex StudieS: Anodyspareunia among Belgian gay men. Sex Med 2013;1:87–94.








						The GAy MEn Sex StudieS: Anodyspareunia Among Belgian Gay Men
					

Anal intercourse is commonly associated with male homosexuality, but not all gay males engage in anal sex. Receptive anal intercourse can cause pain. Little is known about this sexual dysfunction.This study aims to determine the 4-week incidence of anodyspareunia ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



*


----------



## healthmyths (Jun 27, 2022)

Gay men strip naked in front of children at Seattle Pride…​








						Gay men strip naked in front of children at Seattle Pride…
					

Street preacher attacked…




					citizenfreepress.com
				




Gay Pride on display... for all you defenders of "Gay rights"... is this one of the "rights"???
For all of you pompous and "I gotta be me" would be men... you proud of this?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Mac-7 said:


> I have defined it but that just makes people on your side even angrier
> 
> Homosexuality is a perversion
> 
> ...



Uh, guy, the problem with believing in Imaginary Sky Pixies is that you let your imagination run away with you trying to appease them. 

The bible also said that you shall not suffer a witch to live.  

And people believed witches were a thing for centuries and burned innocent women alive. 

The bible also said that slavery was okay, and all the way up until the Civil War, people were pointing at the bible to justify slavery.  

As for nature- homosexuality exists in nature.  Ever see a male dog humping another male dog? What you don't see are a bunch of dogs whipping out bibles and screaming at the gay dogs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Not at all an unusual time for me to be up, given my work schedule. You wouldn't know about that, or course, not being anywhere near man enough to do the sort of real work that I do. But then I suppose from your point of view, having a real job that involves doing real work would be a problem.
> 
> Alas, I'm not going to make it to work today, due to a collection of things that all chose this one morning to go wrong, but that's a different matter. It's just past 04:30, my time, and if the day had been going properly, I'd be on my way to work about now.



Yeah, guy, still kind of weird...  I know if you were a happy person, you wouldn't be so fucking obsessed. 

For the record, I do work that requires intellect and analytical skills.  I've negotiated MILLIONS of dollars in binding contracts with international corporations.  

Now, no disparaging most people in the trades.  My dad was in the trades for decades.  But it's not special.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> I do not belong to, nor associate in any way, with any such cult.



Do I really need to post the links about Mormon Misogyny again?   Because I'll totally do it.









						Mormon men are groomed not to listen to women
					

(RNS) — Recent news stories have brought home to me how inhospitable the LDS church is to hearing women's voices, and how very hospitable it is to protecting male power.




					religionnews.com
				






Bob Blaylock said:


> That's a weird definition of _“equality”_. To a sane person, it sounds much more like a complete lack of responsibility, maturity, and respect. Once again, it indicates that you see women, and any relationships therewith, as disposable, to be used as long as they suit you, and then discarded like garbage. And you keep trying to paint me as a misogynist for holding women, in general, and my wife in particular, to have much more value than that.



The stupidest thing you can do is keep toxic people in your life. That goes for jobs, relationships, or friendships.  Heck, the only toxic people I can't get completely out of my life are family members. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I guess somewhere out there, there is a woman, perhaps several, who dodged that bullet. You'll never know what you've missed, you lack the maturity to even imagine it. But I think it's a pretty safe guess how any marriage involving you would have worked out, for any women unfortunately to have been caught therein.



Naw, if anything, I've had ex-girlfriends who realized they missed an opportunity.   One ex recently contacted me on Facebook and profusely apologized.  Graciously, I accepted her apology, and then follow her feed to realize what a mess I avoided.  hoo-boy, did I dodge a bullet! 




Bob Blaylock said:


> By what seems like a miracle, the right woman and I found each other twenty eight years ago, and what a difference it has made. I have a wife who loves me and supports me and makes almost everything good in my life possible.



Uh, a happy person wouldn't be up at 3 AM in the morning obsessing about another dude's sex life because he made fun of his cult.

So let's be honest, this isn't about a concern about my sex life, guy.  Otherwise, you'd be ripping on Ray From Cleveland for making the same kinds of choices. 


It's because I pointed out the silliness of the Mormon Religion, which you REALLY can't answer for, other than to just deny your religion's rather sleazy history.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

DBA said:


> You could have stopped at “you are stuck at the level of a boy in his early teens”. Joe’s intellectual maturity with regards to nearly every subject permanently stalled around that time in his life.



Actually, up until 2008, I was probably more right wing than you are... Then I realized that Republicans just fuck it up for working people.   Every fucking time.  



DBA said:


> He and many other Democrats live in a world where there are no moral absolutes. If it feels good, do it is their motto. Now, like a good little Democratic puppet, Joe will respond with some long rant bashing Christianity and religion in general.



What gives religion the right to preach moral absolutes. 

Slavery was once an acceptable moral absolute... The bible endorsed it and people cited the bible for centuries to justify it, all the way up until the 19th century. 
God didn't change his mind, we changed ours. 






The burning of witches was considered a moral absolute.   Of course, there were not actual witches, but there were women who were accused of witchcraft for practicing folk medicine or sometime (such as Salem) where someone wanted their land.   Then we realized there were no actual witches.  
God didn't change his mind, we changed ours.  





It's going to be the same way with homosexuality.  At some point, all the churches will accept gay marriage, and will totally try to pretend they weren't part of the bad behavior, just like they do with witches and slavery.  Not us!  They'll just not read those passages in church anymore and hope you don't either.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 28, 2022)

healthmyths said:


> YOU MADE this up didn't you?
> "37% of straight people have engaged in anal sex. Meanwhile, 50% of gays (Lesbians) don't."



Yep. Complete bullshit.




healthmyths said:


> FACTS!!!


Anyone who thinks lezzies don't engage in anal sex doesn't know lezzies very well.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

healthmyths said:


> YOU MADE this up didn't you?
> "37% of straight people have engaged in anal sex. Meanwhile, 50% of gays (Lesbians) don't."
> FACTS!!!
> The 59% of participating Belgian MSM,



Why are you quoting a Belgian study? 









						Prevalence and Correlates of Heterosexual Anal Intercourse among Men and Women, 20 U.S. Cities
					

Heterosexual anal intercourse (HAI) is not an uncommon behavior and it confers a higher risk of HIV transmission than vaginal intercourse. We examined data from heterosexuals recruited in 20 US cities for the 2013 National HIV Behavioral Surveillance ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Heterosexual anal intercourse (HAI) is not an uncommon behavior with 36% of women and 44% of men 25–44 years old in the United States reporting ever having HAI in their lifetime (1). There is evidence that the prevalence of HAI may be increasing in recent years, which may be due to a true increase in the behavior over time or heterosexuals becoming more comfortable reporting the behavior 

Now, this is NOT from a pro-anal sex website.  In fact, the article goes on to point out that anal sex is more likely to have related health problems.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, guy, still kind of weird... I know if you were a happy person, you wouldn't be so fucking obsessed.





JoeB131 said:


> Uh, a happy person wouldn't be up at 3 AM in the morning obsessing about another dude's sex life because he once made fun of his cult.



  What time I am up has to do with my work schedule.  Again, I wouldn't expect you to understand, since you are not nearly enough of a man to do the sort of work that I do, which involves being on such a schedule.

  As far as _“obsessed”_, your deep hatred of and contempt for women, and your status as a pathetic incel, are defining parts of your character, as visible on this site.  They poison nearly all of the opinions that you express, in a very obvious way, on a wide range of topics.

  It is really nearly much of an _“obsession”_ for me to point this out, where it is relevant?  Certainly not in the same scale as the obsession that you have with spreading all manner of bizarre and absurd lies about my religion.

  It could well be argued that either of us would do well to spend less time on forums such as this, and more out in the Real World.

  You've been on this forum for eleven year, and have posted more than 144,000 posts.  That's about 13,000 per year.

  I've been here for seven years, and posted about 22,000 posts—about 3200 per year,

  And you're calling me _“obsessed”_, and criticizing me for the time I spend here.




JoeB131 said:


> Do I really need to post the links about Mormon Misogyny again? Because I'll totally do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Your link, as is the case with nearly everything you claim about my religion, is bullshit.  It is not at all reflective of the culture that we inside of the religion experience.

  We don't look to outsiders to tell us how to run our religion or our culture within it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What time I am up has to do with my work schedule. Again, I wouldn't expect you to understand, since you are not nearly enough of a man to do the sort of work that I do, which involves being on such a schedule.
> 
> As far as _“obsessed”_, your deep hatred of and contempt for women, and your status as a pathetic incel, are defining parts of your character, as visible on this site. They poison nearly all of the opinions that you express, in a very obvious way, on a wide range of topics.



See, you can't help yourself.  It's 3:41 in California, and I am living in your head rent free... 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It is really nearly much of an _“obsession”_ for me to point this out, where it is relevant? Certainly not in the same scale as the obsession that you have with spreading all manner of bizarre and absurd lies about my religion.



Except you've never pointed out what I've gotten wrong about your religion, not even once.  I think the closest sad attempt you made was trying to claim that Joseph Smith wasn't fucking all those teenagers and other men's wives he was marrying.. which is just absurd. 

Admittably, I really didn't have an opinion on your cult before 1983, when I had the bad luck to encounter some BYU students.  Never met a bigger bunch of smile in your face, stab you in the back cocksuckers in my life.  (Probably didn't help that I was going through a bad stage in my life, as my mom had just passed away.) 

That was before I found out about all the crazy shit you people believe... or the stuff in your history...  



Bob Blaylock said:


> You've been on this forum for eleven year, and have posted more than 144,000 posts. That's about 13,000 per year.
> 
> I've been here for seven years, and posted about 22,000 posts—about 3200 per year,
> 
> And you're calling me _“obsessed”_, and criticizing me for the time I spend here.



Yeah, I like talking politics, and unlike other forums, USMB gives us pretty wide latitude on what we can discuss.  The only other place I post is on a Science Fiction discussion board to talk about my favorite shows.

Should also point out that I'm a pretty prolific writer.  I've written 50 or so short stories, thousands of resumes for customers... and yes, a lot of posts on politics and news on USMB.



Bob Blaylock said:


> Your link, as is the case with nearly everything you claim about my religion, is bullshit. It is not at all reflective of the culture that we inside of the religion experience.
> 
> We don't look to outsiders to tell us how to run our religion or our culture within it.



Um, yeah, here's the thing.  As much as I bash on the Catholic Church, it doesn't demand of my relatives who have remained Catholic that we shun people who leave the faith. 

The difference between a religion and a cult is how much a cult wants to control every aspect of your life.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly not in the same scale as the obsession that you have with spreading all manner of bizarre and absurd lies about my religion.
> ...



  As prolifically and bizarrely as you are obsessed with lying about my religion, it would be a full-time job just to refute all the lies.  I've learned long ago of the futility of trying to do so.  It's much easier and faster for a lying piece of shit such as you to make up lies, and post links that he claims to support them, than for me to respond to each one and show how they are false.  Yours are among the more bizarre and outrageous of lies, lies that even those who have made a career out of attacking my faith won't touch, and in many cases, when you post links to support these lies, a quick skim of the links shows that in most cases, they don't support them at all, and often refute them.




JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, I like talking politics, and unlike other forums, USMB gives us pretty wide latitude on what we can discuss.



  Same with me.  But somehow, you are calling me _“obsessed”_ for my activity here, which is less than your activity here.  If it says anything bad about me how much of my time I spend here, then what does it say about you, spending much more of your time here?  And you're obsessing over the times of day that I am here, which are dictated by my work schedule.  What would you have claimed it said about me, if I was here on this forum back when I worked swing shift at the now-dead Campbell's Soup factory?

  No matter.  Again, you're not man enough to do real work, so you wouldn't understand about someone who works a schedule very different from your own.




JoeB131 said:


> Um, yeah, here's the thing. As much as I bash on the Catholic Church, it doesn't demand of my relatives who have remained Catholic that we shun people who leave the faith.



  Neither does my faith make any such demand.


----------



## Lisa558 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> As prolifically and bizarrely as you are obsessed with lying about my religion, it would be a full-time job just to refute all the lies.  I've learned long ago of the futility of trying to do so.  It's much easier and faster for a lying piece of shit such as you to make up lies, and post links that he claims to support them, than for me to respond to each one and show how they are false.  Yours are among the more bizarre and outrageous of lies, lies that even those who have made a career out of attacking my faith won't touch, and in many cases, when you post links to support these lies, a quick skim of the links shows that in most cases, they don't support them at all, and often refute them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m guessing you are Mormon, and anti-religion Joe is giving you a hard time. But don’t feel bad. You should hear the atrocious things he says about Jews.

He‘s a typical leftist who hates people who follow a religion - any religion. Like all leftists, he wants people to have undying loyalty to the State, and not to G-d.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I’m guessing you are Mormon, and anti-religion Joe is giving you a hard time. But don’t feel bad. You should hear the atrocious things he says about Jews.
> 
> He‘s a typical leftist who hates people who follow a religion - any religion. Like all leftists, he wants people to have undying loyalty to the State, and not to G-d.



  I've seen what it says about Jews.

  It pretty much hates anything that is good or wholesome or beneficial, and loves that which is evil and corrupt, insane and harmful.

Incel Joe is a living, breathing model of Isaiah 5:20.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> And people believed witches were a thing for centuries and burned innocent women alive.


The Old Testament was written before we had Jesus


----------



## Lisa558 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I've seen what it says about Jews.
> 
> It pretty much hates anything that is good or wholesome or beneficial, and loves that which is evil and corrupt, insane and harmful.
> 
> Incel Joe is a living, breathing model of Isaiah 5:20.


Good verse…..and so on-target when it comes to liberals. Everything is opposite with them.

Incel Joe is the poster child for today’s liberal. Call everyone racist if they want to hold blacks responsible for any of their behavior, yet spews venom and bigotry against people who affiliate with a religion.


----------



## DBA (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, up until 2008, I was probably more right wing than you are... Then I realized that Republicans just fuck it up for working people.



Think about this for a minute.  Your opinion has supposedly morphed into what the vast majority of teenagers believe.  In case you haven't figured it out, teenagers aren't the most enlightened folks in the  world.  They aren't particularly wise overall. They do however have an excuse of sorts in that they have very little like experience from which to draw. You have no excuse and unlike most, you have regressed as you have aged and are now more inline with zit faced teenagers.  Virtually nobody becomes more liberal as they age unless they have had some head trauma.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 28, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> Good verse…..and so on-target when it comes to liberals. Everything is opposite with them.
> 
> Incel Joe is the poster child for today’s liberal. Call everyone racist if they want to hold blacks responsible for any of their behavior, yet spews venom and bigotry against people who affiliate with a religion.



The left are totally void of logic.  There is no possible way of there being a higher power than man that created this earth and and control the thousands of things that take place every day, but believe man controls the climate and a guy can be a woman simply by wearing a dress.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

DBA said:


> Think about this for a minute.  Your opinion has supposedly morphed into what the vast majority of teenagers believe.  In case you haven't figured it out, teenagers aren't the most enlightened folks in the  world.  They aren't particularly wise overall. They do however have an excuse of sorts in that they have very little like experience from which to draw. You have no excuse and unlike most, you have regressed as you have aged and are now more inline with zit faced teenagers.  Virtually nobody becomes more liberal as they age unless they have had some head trauma.



  You're assuming that Incel Joe is telling the truth when it claims that it used to be a conservative.  It is usually a mistake to assume that Incel Joe is telling the truth about anything.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> As prolifically and bizarrely as you are obsessed with lying about my religion, it would be a full-time job just to refute all the lies. I've learned long ago of the futility of trying to do so. It's much easier and faster for a lying piece of shit such as you to make up lies, and post links that he claims to support them, than for me to respond to each one and show how they are false. Yours are among the more bizarre and outrageous of lies, lies that even those who have made a career out of attacking my faith won't touch, and in many cases, when you post links to support these lies, a quick skim of the links shows that in most cases, they don't support them at all, and often refute them.



So just admit, you really can't refute one thing I've said about Mormonism, right?   Or are you still going to claim Joseph Smith wasn't fucking all those women.  No, no, it was a "spiritual marriage" meant to get them into heaven.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Same with me. But somehow, you are calling me _“obsessed”_ for my activity here, which is less than your activity here. If it says anything bad about me how much of my time I spend here, then what does it say about you, spending much more of your time here? And you're obsessing over the times of day that I am here, which are dictated by my work schedule. What would you have claimed it said about me, if I was here on this forum back when I worked swing shift at the now-dead Campbell's Soup factory?



No, guy, what I don't do here is follow any one poster around obsessing about them...  I do fuck with the really stupid ones, I admit that.  

What would I have claimed if I found out you worked at the Campbell Soup Factory... that I need to stop eating soup.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Neither does my faith make any such demand. (shunning)











						Feeling Shunned After Leaving Mormonism
					

Even though you may experience rejection and alienation when you leave Mormonism, God promises new and better relationships for those who follow him.




					faithaftermormonism.org


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

DBA said:


> Think about this for a minute. Your opinion has supposedly morphed into what the vast majority of teenagers believe. In case you haven't figured it out, teenagers aren't the most enlightened folks in the world. They aren't particularly wise overall. They do however have an excuse of sorts in that they have very little like experience from which to draw. You have no excuse and unlike most, you have regressed as you have aged and are now more inline with zit faced teenagers. Virtually nobody becomes more liberal as they age unless they have had some head trauma.



I have thought about it... it's a dumb idea that "liberalism" is a "teenage" philosophy.  

What made me change my mind are three undeniable truths. 

1) Most people don't make enough money to vote Republican.
2) The way they get those people to vote Republican is to play on their sexual, religious and racial fears.  
3) Eventually, if you appeal to the crazies long enough, they take over the asylum.  

Now, in 2008, I didn't vote for Obama.  I felt that McCain had more experience, and Obama was kind of sleazy the way he threw his granny under the bus to cover for Rev. Wright. (And eventually he threw Wright under the bus when the guy wouldn't stop saying crazy stuff.) 

But, man, did Bush fuck up the economy!  We were all left with underwater mortgages and busted 401K's.  And those were the lucky ones.  The unlucky ones got folded flags to replace dead relatives.  

So you would think, after such a colossal fuckup as Bush, Republicans would rethink their strategy.   But nope.  

That winter, they had the march of the crazies - Romney (Magic Underwear),  Jindal (performed an exorcism in college), Palin (Hangs out with Witch-hunters), and Huckabee (believes in the Rapture).  And they all told us that we didn't have enough Jay-a-zus in our souls!!!!    Not that we once again wrecked the economy because the rich were too fucking greedy.  

Here's the thing..   Republicans reject their own candidates.  Today, in the "Cult of Trump" you guys reject and disown Romney, McCain, the Bush family... in short, you are admitting you've been WRONG for the last 30 years.   At some point, you are probably going to look back and Trump and act like you never heard of the guy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The left are totally void of logic. There is no possible way of there being a higher power than man that created this earth and and control the thousands of things that take place every day, but believe man controls the climate and a guy can be a woman simply by wearing a dress.



Um, the latter two things can be proven scientifically.  We KNOW CO2 traps heat.  We can replicate this in a lab. 
We know that the brains of transgender people are wired differently than the brains of cisgendered people.  

So where's your scientific proof for a God that people have only really believed in for the last 3000 years?   
If he is the "higher power" then why to most of the world's people believe in something or someone else? (Only 2 billion of the world's 8 billion people are Christians). 

Those thousands of things happen as a result of natural phenomenon.   No God required.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> I’m guessing you are Mormon, and anti-religion Joe is giving you a hard time. But don’t feel bad. You should hear the atrocious things he says about Jews.
> 
> He‘s a typical leftist who hates people who follow a religion - any religion. Like all leftists, he wants people to have undying loyalty to the State, and not to G-d.



Uh, yeah, because usually when you believe you are doing the will of an imaginary fairy in the sky, you tend to do really evil shit. 





This is what religion gets you...


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So I ask again, little Sally has two moms, and little Timmy calls them "dykes" because that's the shit he hears at home, you think teachers should be disciplined for setting his little ass straight?


Silly hypotheticals are the domain of children and idiots.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 28, 2022)

I don't think 5-8 year olds are taught about sex in schools.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> So just admit, you really can't refute one thing I've said about Mormonism, right? Or are you still going to claim Joseph Smith wasn't fucking all those women.



  The links you've posted to _“support”_ this lie don't support it, and in most cases, refute it.

  In any event, your lies about my religion are not relevant to this topic, nor to any other topic that you insist on trying to derail that way.

  The only thing that you prove to anyone by repeating this bullshit is to show everyone what a hateful lying piece of shit you truly are, not that everyone here doesn't already know that about you anyway.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Silly hypotheticals are the domain of children and idiots.



Then don't write a law that deals in hypotheticals... 

The problem with the Florida law is that it's vague.   Little Sally talking about her two mommies in "Show and Tell" would violate this law.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> We know that the brains of transgender people are wired differently than the brains of cisgendered [sic] people.



  So are the brains of people suffering from almost every other severe mental illness.

  So what?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The links you've posted to _“support”_ this lie don't support it, and in most cases, refute it.
> 
> In any event, your lies about my religion are not relevant to this topic, nor to any other topic that you insist on trying to derail that way.
> 
> The only thing that you prove to anyone by repeating this bullshit is to show everyone what a hateful lying piece of shit you truly are, not that everyone here doesn't already know that about you anyway.



No, they really don't... and if you want to pretend otherwise, that's on you... 

Your cult is VERY relevant because it demonstrates what happens when you let Religion take over the role of government. You get all the corruption that normally follows theocracy. 

If you tell me that you are against gay marriage or abortion because you aren't into that kind of thing... that's fine.  Don't have an abortion or a gay marriage.  I would never get either, because I don't roll that way.  (If I got a woman pregnant, I'd try to talk her out of an abortion, but I would respect her wishes.) 

When you try to tell me that NO ONE should be able to get an abortion or a gay marriage because your God DEMANDS it! That's when you get into crazy town.  

The funny thing is, your deranged cult wasn't chased out of four states and across the country by Atheists... you were chased out by other Christians.  Eventually, you guys resort to killing each other over minor theological points.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> So are the brains of people suffering from almost every other severe mental illness.
> 
> So what?



Prove it's a mental illness....  

To me, a mental illness is being unable to function in society.   Trans people hold down jobs, have relationships, meet their obligations...  frankly, the only reason they have a problem is because of people like you freaking out about them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, they really don't... and if you want to pretend otherwise, that's on you...
> 
> Your cult is VERY relevant because it demonstrates what happens when you let Religion take over the role of government. You get all the corruption that normally follows theocracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Prove it's a mental illness....
> 
> To me, a mental illness is being unable to function in society.   Trans people hold down jobs, have relationships, meet their obligations...  frankly, the only reason they have a problem is because of people like you freaking out about them.



  The hard science is that a man is not a woman, and a woman is not a man, and one cannot become the other.

  There is no way around that.  That's a hard, undeniable fact of biology.

  To deny what is obvious and provable reality, and to firmly believe something to be true that every piece of objective evidence proves to be false is pretty much the definition of mental illness.

  And no, being mentally-ill does not necessarily mean that one cannot achieve some reasonable degree of function in society.  Consider the Nobel-Prize-Winning mathematician John Nash, who suffered from severe schizophrenia, delusions, and hallucinations.   He held down some very demanding jobs, met his obligations, and had relationships, very much as any sane person would.  (Never mind that some of his _“relationships”_ were with people who did not actually exist.)


----------



## scruffy (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey you guys, I'm not interested in religion and I'm not interested in anyone's sex life. Can we stay on topic please?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> The hard science is that a man is not a woman, and a woman is not a man, and one cannot become the other.
> 
> There is no way around that. That's a hard, undeniable fact of biology.



The problem here is that you cling to the notion those are the only two options. 

Instead, there is a wide array of human sexuality...  and not everyone fits into a nice neat box. (And before you start obsessing on my sex life again because you have no life, I'm a cisgendered, heterosexual male who has a thing for Asian chicks.)  



Bob Blaylock said:


> And no, being mentally-ill does not necessarily mean that one cannot achieve some reasonable degree of function in society. Consider the Nobel-Prize-Winning mathematician John Nash, who suffered from severe schizophrenia, delusions, and hallucinations. He held down some very demanding jobs, met his obligations, and had relationships, very much as any sane person would. (Never mind that some of his _“relationships”_ were with people who did not actually exist.)



Okay, I've considered that.  Clearly, Nash needed keepers, and he wasn't the idealized character portrayed in "A Beautiful Mind".   The man had serious issues.  

Now, the one trans person I've met in my lifetime was Col. Jennifer Pritzker, who is the cousin of our current IL governor.  She wasn't "out" when she commanded the unit I was in, but she did her job reasonable well, she runs several prominent charities here in IL.   Not a person I liked on a personal level (I actually requested a transfer), but competent at her job. 

So it's more about your hangups.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > The hard science is that a man is not a woman, and a woman is not a man, and one cannot become the other.
> ...


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 28, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Then don't write a law that deals in hypotheticals....


I haven’t written any laws.


> The problem with the Florida law is that it's vague.   Little Sally talking about her two mommies in "Show and Tell" would violate this law


No, only the educators who talk about such things would be in trouble.
The only opposition to these laws comes from leftist groomers and their useful idiots, tbh.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> No, only the educators who talk about such things would be in trouble.
> The only opposition to these laws comes from leftist groomers and their useful idiots, tbh.



Okay, Sally talks about her two mommies, and the teacher talks to the class about it like it's normal. 

Breaks the law or not?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 663545


Hey, you need to stop sowing pictures of your prophet explaining your theology...


----------



## DBA (Jun 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I have thought about it... it's a dumb idea that "liberalism" is a "teenage" philosophy.



It’s not an idea, it is a fact.  Teenagers are overwhemingly Democrats. Many grow up and wise up as they age and gain real-world experience.



JoeB131 said:


> 1) Most people don't make enough money to vote Republican.
> 2) The way they get those people to vote Republican is to play on their sexual, religious and racial fears.
> 3) Eventually, if you appeal to the crazies long enough, they take over the asylum.



1) I thought Republicans were poor trailer trash? Are you finally admitting wthat the demographics show which is that as income increases(success) as does the likelihood of voting Republican?

2) Or perhaps the way they get the anti-religious folks like yourself to vote for Democrats is to play on your hatred of all things religious, despite the common sense reality that our country was built on Christian values and much of our success as a nation can be attributed to this fact.

3) The crazies are by far on the left. I am not sure how anyone could debate that fact.  Find virtually a deviant of any kind and the odds they are a Democrat is very high.



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, because usually when you believe you are doing the will of an imaginary fairy in the sky, you tend to do really evil shit.



You have this quite backwards. When you answer to no one except the government, you tend to do whatever you can get away with.  If you are not held accountable when you die, why not?  If you die and that is it, why not do anything and everything you can while you are alive no matter how it affects others or society. I do not believe that people are innately moral, but quite the opposite.

For those that believe that we are all simply products of evolution,  we are no better than animals which have a signficantly different view of “right and wrong” than we do. Their right and wrong is based on what is best for themselves, their offspring and perhaps, in rare cases, their species.  If they need a warm and secure place to sleep, displacing another animal and even killing it is perfectly acceptable.  If they are hungry and need to eat, taking another animal’s food that they worked for is perfectly acceptable. Anything that benefits them is perfectly acceptable. Essentially there is no global right and wrong. To paraphrase the Bible, everyone does what is right in his own eyes. In today’s vernacular, if it feels good do it. Anti-religious folks, typically Democrats, have no moral compass other than their own.  There is no concrete source for their version of morality. It can change with the wind and often does based on how it benefits them at the time. That is very dangerous, and in fact, is not “moral” at all in my mind.

Furthermore, any direction on “morality” from the anti-religious is gleamed their leaders, they themselves without direction, other than self-interest. Truly the blind leading the blind.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 29, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, Sally talks about her two mommies, and the teacher talks to the class about it like it's normal.
> 
> Breaks the law or not?


There is absolutely no reason for the teacher to expand upon Sally's discussion.
If anything, remind her to pay attention to the subject at hand.
Problem solved.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jun 29, 2022)

Cult, please make sure the Dems run on teaching LGBTQ sexuality to 5 year olds.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 29, 2022)

Let's try to have an intellectual discussion with this inbred redneck. 



DBA said:


> It’s not an idea, it is a fact. Teenagers are overwhemingly Democrats. Many grow up and wise up as they age and gain real-world experience.



Not really...   The difference between the young voting Democrat and the old is all of 11% points. 








DBA said:


> 1) I thought Republicans were poor trailer trash? Are you finally admitting wthat the demographics show which is that as income increases(success) as does the likelihood of voting Republican?



WOW, YOU MISSED THE POINT ENTIRELY, DIDN'T YOU? 

Let's try again. If you aren't making six figures YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS VOTING REPUBLICAN.  They don't care about you.  Since most of us don't make six figures (this might be the first year I do), the Republicans don't care about you. 



DBA said:


> 2) Or perhaps the way they get the anti-religious folks like yourself to vote for Democrats is to play on your hatred of all things religious, despite the common sense reality that our country was built on Christian values and much of our success as a nation can be attributed to this fact.



Actually, this country was founded by Diest slave rapists...  but we evolved above them.  



DBA said:


> 3) The crazies are by far on the left. I am not sure how anyone could debate that fact. Find virtually a deviant of any kind and the odds they are a Democrat is very high.



Really?  Most gay people I know are pretty nice.  Most religous people I know a sanctimonious assholes.  



DBA said:


> You have this quite backwards. When you answer to no one except the government, you tend to do whatever you can get away with. If you are not held accountable when you die, why not? If you die and that is it, why not do anything and everything you can while you are alive no matter how it affects others or society. I do not believe that people are innately moral, but quite the opposite.



Why do you put the government in opposition to God?  Nobody worships government.  We vote for government and expect it to provide services.  If there's a problem with government, it's a problem with ourselves.  



DBA said:


> For those that believe that we are all simply products of evolution, we are no better than animals which have a signficantly different view of “right and wrong” than we do. Their right and wrong is based on what is best for themselves, their offspring and perhaps, in rare cases, their species. If they need a warm and secure place to sleep, displacing another animal and even killing it is perfectly acceptable. If they are hungry and need to eat, taking another animal’s food that they worked for is perfectly acceptable.



Uh, yeah, I've never seen an animal start a concentration camp, or launch a crusade, or burn a heretic or a witch, or abuse an altar boy.   Animals kill for food.  Humans kill for greed.  



DBA said:


> Furthermore, any direction on “morality” from the anti-religious is gleamed their leaders, they themselves without direction, other than self-interest. Truly the blind leading the blind.



I would say that the morality of FREE THINKERS is higher than the religious.  If you didn't have your fear of your Imaginary Sky Friend threatening to do horrible things to you if you think or do the wrong thing, would you still be moral?  I think not.  

And when the charlatans who have convinced you that they are closer to the Imaginary Sky Friend than you are tells you to do evil things, you obediently do them... which is how you get concentration camps, crusades, inquisitions, witch-burnings, etc.


----------



## DBA (Jul 1, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Let's try again. If you aren't making six figures YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS VOTING REPUBLICAN. They don't care about you. Since most of us don't make six figures (this might be the first year I do), the Republicans don't care about you.



That milestone was passed quite a while ago for me and funny thing is, I was a Republican before that point, in fact, I was a Republican when I was making min. wage. Has it ever occured to you that maybe I passed that milestone because of my Republican mindset and you were held back by your Democratic mindset? Think on that for a bit. I would also love to know what breaks a person making 6 figures gets. I can pass them along to our accountant who has told us on many occasions that we need find some more write-offs.



JoeB131 said:


> Actually, this country was founded by Diest slave rapists... but we evolved above them.



LOL…another Democrat who truly loves their country.



JoeB131 said:


> Really? Most gay people I know are pretty nice. Most religous people I know a sanctimonious assholes.



I am talking about gay people specifically.  Prisons are full of your kind.



JoeB131 said:


> Why do you put the government in opposition to God? Nobody worships government. We vote for government and expect it to provide services. If there's a problem with government, it's a problem with ourselves



No, you vote what is best for YOU. The Democrats figured that out a long time ago. Promise ”free” stuff at someone else’s expense and those not paying will vote for you. Once there are more takers than givers we are done.  It’s not complicated.



JoeB131 said:


> Uh, yeah, I've never seen an animal start a concentration camp, or launch a crusade, or burn a heretic or a witch, or abuse an altar boy. Animals kill for food. Humans kill for greed.



No, humans kill for the same reasons.



JoeB131 said:


> I would say that the morality of FREE THINKERS is higher than the religious.



Um, ok, sure.  I would say the actions of the non-religious in this country say otherwise.



JoeB131 said:


> And when the charlatans who have convinced you that they are closer to the Imaginary Sky Friend than you are tells you to do evil things, you obediently do them... which is how you get concentration camps, crusades, inquisitions, witch-burnings, etc



My protestant Baptist upbringing doesn’t tell me to do bad things, in fact, they encourage quite the opposite.  We aren’t talking about the loads of professed Catholics in the US who feel they are Catholic by birth yet only attend mass on Easter and Christmas. Catholocism isn’t so big in the South like it is in some other parts of the US.  Unfortunately, many of them give true Christians a bad rap. BTW, I am not saying there aren’t some true Christian Catholics, just that there are an inordinate amount that process to be Catholic just because they went to Catholic parochial school.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2022)

DBA said:


> That milestone was passed quite a while ago for me and funny thing is, I was a Republican before that point, in fact, I was a Republican when I was making min. wage. Has it ever occured to you that maybe I passed that milestone because of my Republican mindset and you were held back by your Democratic mindset? Think on that for a bit. I would also love to know what breaks a person making 6 figures gets. I can pass them along to our accountant who has told us on many occasions that we need find some more write-offs.



I'm sure your Double Wide is very nice.  

Again, I voted Repbulican up until 2008, when my Romney-loving boss decided to screw me over after I had a medical issue, and then announce, "this is why I'm glad I don't have to deal with a union".  Put everything in the proper perspective. 



DBA said:


> No, you vote what is best for YOU. The Democrats figured that out a long time ago. Promise ”free” stuff at someone else’s expense and those not paying will vote for you. Once there are more takers than givers we are done. It’s not complicated.



Um, do we really need to have the conversation about White People Welfare again?  The problem is that the biggest "takers" are the 1% who take 43% of the wealth and they STILL aren't satisfied.  That kind of system is NEVER sustainable, as the Romanovs and Bourbons can attest.  



DBA said:


> My protestant Baptist upbringing doesn’t tell me to do bad things, in fact, they encourage quite the opposite. We aren’t talking about the loads of professed Catholics in the US who feel they are Catholic by birth yet only attend mass on Easter and Christmas. Catholocism isn’t so big in the South like it is in some other parts of the US. Unfortunately, many of them give true Christians a bad rap. BTW, I am not saying there aren’t some true Christian Catholics, just that there are an inordinate amount that process to be Catholic just because they went to Catholic parochial school.



Catholics are the original Christians... Baptists, Mormons, Protestants, you all just want to play by your own rules.  

But my point is, if you guys didn't live in mortal fear of a terrible afterlife, would most of you be moral?  Frankly, not from what I see here.  


I have really, not a lot of problem with what Jesus had to say, I wish more Christians would do that.  But these fairy stories about him doing magic tricks and promising you an afterlife is what motivates you, not the message.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 1, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> The state should not teach about sex and sexual choices to children 5-8 years old.
> 
> 
> WHAT A CONCEPT!
> ...


What exactly is it that you immagine kids are being "taught" ? That groom shit is as stupid as stupid gets. Teaching kids not to be bullies and bigots is not grooming. Teachi g kids that they do not have to hate themselves if they question their sexuality or gender identity is not grooming. You people could use some grooming. Someone should groom you to get over your hisrionics over this stuff


----------

